# <3 <3 LOTS OF LOVE & BFPS <3 <3 February Testing Thread



## Sis4Us

_   LOTS OF LOVE & BFP'S   _​<3February Testing Thread Let's get Bit By The<3 <3 <3 LOVE BUG <3 <3
**SIX BFP'S WOW **​

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:




February 1
:bfp:Melindawntsbb:angel:

February 2

February 3

February 4

February 5
:witch:Battyatty:hugs:

February 6
:witch:Lyvid:hugs:

February 7
<3:bfp:Clare1974:bfp:<3

February 8

February 9
:witch:Ilovetomatoes:witch:

February 10
:witch:Momof3Girls:hugs:

February 11

February 12
<3:bfp:Radkat:angel:<3
:witch:Driving280:hugs:
:witch:Milty:witch:

February 13
:witch:garfie:hugs:
<3:bfp:oldermom1975:angel:<3
:witch:Kira_star:hugs:

<3 February 14 <3
<3:bfp:Sis4us:bfp:<3
:witch:terripeachy:hugs:
:witch:Esperanza1000:hugs:
:shrug:Tagra:shrug:

February 15

February 16

February 17
<3:bfp:SweetPotatoPi:angel:<3
:witch:Wish4another1:hugs:

February 18
:witch:Blueshoney:hugs:

February 19
:witch:Kayotic:hugs:

February 20
<3:bfp:VJean:bfp:<3

February 21
:witch:L.Ann.V:hugs:
:witch:kholtmann:hugs:
:witch:Galvanbaby:hugs:

February 22
:witch:Paula08049:hugs:
<3Herd2001<3
<3:bfp:Sweetcheeks78:bfp:<3

February 23
:shrug:Dylis:shrug:

February 24

February 25
:witch:Hopethisyear:hugs:

February 26
:witch:Erose:hugs:

February 27
:witch:Fezzle:hugs:
:witch:Moni77:hugs:

February 28
:witch:Katie Potatie:hugs:

​


----------



## Katie Potatie

LOVE the name of the Feb thread. Well done! I will definitely join if I'm moving on to February!


----------



## Sis4Us

I had a Ton of cute ideas but couldnt put them all down :haha:

Hope u don't need it but we will be here if ya Do Katie!!


----------



## garfie

Hello Ladies

Can you put me down for Feb 13 (FF says so:haha:) subject to change of course:winkwink:

Wow sadly it will be like a re-union when the other ladies from January thread find us.

Come on girls let's get them Valentine BFPs :happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## JenNeil

im from wtt im 36 and just wanted to send lots of babydust and good luck to you all xxxxxx

:dust:


----------



## oldermom1975

Can you put me down for Feb 13th, as well? I am just guessing....:blush:


----------



## terripeachy

Hey! FFoe has me for the 13th as well, but you know me....I'd like to be on the 14th with red or peach hearts please if it doesn't mess things up too badly!

Thanks.


----------



## Sis4Us

Will Add u ladies but I don't think the hearts can change Terri they R always Purple will make your name Peachy though ;)


----------



## Sis4Us

Yea no matter where I Put the hearts they R Purple :shrug:


----------



## Radkat

Hi all - I'm new to posting in this section, but I've been stalking you all for awhile. :blush: I'm 37 and on my 5th cycle TTC. My best guess for a testing date would be Feb 12th.


----------



## Sis4Us

Welcome Radkat!!!!


----------



## Katie Potatie

garfie said:


> Hello Ladies
> 
> Can you put me down for Feb 13 (FF says so:haha:) subject to change of course:winkwink:
> 
> Wow sadly it will be like a re-union when the other ladies from January thread find us.
> 
> Come on girls let's get them Valentine BFPs :happydance:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

If I move onto February, I'll be very happy to join you ladies in this thread. The longer this TWW business goes on, the more I realize I dont fit into the regular TWW section that is not specifically for over 35 yrs. We just have a whole different connection because of the stage of life that we are in, and with the additional factors to consider in conceiving, that you don't find on those other threads.


----------



## oldermom1975

Katie Potatie said:


> garfie said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies
> 
> Can you put me down for Feb 13 (FF says so:haha:) subject to change of course:winkwink:
> 
> Wow sadly it will be like a re-union when the other ladies from January thread find us.
> 
> Come on girls let's get them Valentine BFPs :happydance:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X
> 
> If I move onto February, I'll be very happy to join you ladies in this thread. The longer this TWW business goes on, the more I realize I dont fit into the regular TWW section that is not specifically for over 35 yrs. We just have a whole different connection because of the stage of life that we are in, and with the additional factors to consider in conceiving, that you don't find on those other threads.Click to expand...

So true.:flower:

Welcome Radkat!


----------



## terripeachy

Hi Radkat, and welcome, :ninja: hee hee. I stalked a long time too before I joined, so no biggie.

Katie-I totally hear you. I still sneak over there every day, but I'm not likely to post. Those ladies just have a different mindset. I wish I was that young again sometimes, but then I think of how annoying I must have been. HA!!HA!! I am also really happy that I'm TTC>35 because I think if I tried this when I was younger, I would've turned into a complete nutbag by the time I was 30. HA! At 39, being completely bonkers is acceptable. :haha:


----------



## oldermom1975

terripeachy said:


> Hi Radkat, and welcome, :ninja: hee hee. I stalked a long time too before I joined, so no biggie.
> 
> Katie-I totally hear you. I still sneak over there every day, but I'm not likely to post. Those ladies just have a different mindset. I wish I was that young again sometimes, but then I think of how annoying I must have been. HA!!HA!! I am also really happy that I'm TTC>35 because I think if I tried this when I was younger, I would've turned into a complete nutbag by the time I was 30. HA! At 39, being completely bonkers is acceptable. :haha:

Yikes! I hate to imagine what I would have been like 15 years ago...:wacko::wacko:


----------



## Sis4Us

:rofl: I went to A TWW once about 7mos ago BIG mistake I think they all ended UP w a BFP and had symptoms like 1DPO !!!! :nope:

NEVER AGAIN!!!!


----------



## battyatty

Hi Sis can you pencil me in for the 5th, depending on my O :o)


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Hi Ladies, mind if I join? I am planning to test on February 9th. This is our 3rd cycle TTC #1. DH and I are 38. We have 2 more months to go before we visit FS but hopefully we'll catch an egg before then :). We are going to try the SMEP. Anyone here ever try that method?


----------



## oldermom1975

Ilovetomatoes said:


> Hi Ladies, mind if I join? I am planning to test on February 9th. This is our 3rd cycle TTC #1. DH and I are 38. We have 2 more months to go before we visit FS but hopefully we'll catch an egg before then :). We are going to try the SMEP. Anyone here ever try that method?

I have heard the name before...what does it entail?

Oh, and welcome!:flower:


----------



## Sis4Us

Will add u Batty :)

Welcome ilovetomatoes :hi:

I've tried anything and everything so yes SMEP!! ;) GL
It didn't work for us as My DH had low sperm count but that improved w vitamins!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Went back to Reread all my predictions and they all say March 2014 Girl Xcept one that said FEB Boy!!!
I'm thinking my next cycle will be the one not this one :( only time will tell !!!


----------



## moni77

I don't want to lose you guys...so here I am. Hopefully I'll just be stalking you all here!!


----------



## terripeachy

Ooh Sis-March is girl, Feb is boy. Might as well get your practice in for March then. hee hee. Any update on Abigail?

Moni-Your chart is looking so good. I hope you're stalking us next month. fxfx

Hi ilovetomatoes. I think we're all on the SMEP, really, but if there's something more than BD'ing at appropriate times, say the word.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Oldermom, Here is the link to SMEP :). https://spermmeetseggplan.com/

Sis, Hello :) :wave:

Terri, my OBs (yes. I went to 2 different OBs) kept telling me to relax and then it will happen. They also told me that my hormones are out of wack due to my age because I told them the past two months I've been having weird symptoms (shooting pain on my BBs, cramps 3 days after O, UTI like symptoms but no UTI, light headed, rapid heart race, slight queasiness for 12 days before AF and 2 more days after AF, dizziness, and very very faint positive HPT). I so wish I have the right formula that I could share :). But unfortunately, according to my OBs I am just getting old and my hormones are out of wack! Hah.


----------



## Sis4Us

If It doesn't happen at the 6mo mark I would find a DR willing to help.... Some Youngens have Hormone issues it not just Us oldies :haha: and you won't get anywhere witha Hormone imbalance believe me!! :)


----------



## Sis4Us

Terri..... I'm not sure about Abi I know my sis is having issues in the hospital but my Mom won't really discuss it w me!!

We had a BarBq this weekend and both my older Nieces came and the Middle one told me of a dream she had that we went to get Abi and had to get into it w her Dad!! :shrug:
She wants me to have her she wanted her Mom to leave her here last yr she always tells me she wishes her mom would have left her w me!! :)


----------



## oldermom1975

Ilovetomatoes said:


> Oldermom, Here is the link to SMEP :). https://spermmeetseggplan.com/
> 
> Sis, Hello :) :wave:
> 
> Terri, my OBs (yes. I went to 2 different OBs) kept telling me to relax and then it will happen. They also told me that my hormones are out of wack due to my age because I told them the past two months I've been having weird symptoms (shooting pain on my BBs, cramps 3 days after O, UTI like symptoms but no UTI, light headed, rapid heart race, slight queasiness for 12 days before AF and 2 more days after AF, dizziness, and very very faint positive HPT). I so wish I have the right formula that I could share :). But unfortunately, according to my OBs I am just getting old and my hormones are out of wack! Hah.

Thanks! It looks like it is basically what we do now, DTD every other day until a positive OPK, then every day until a temperature rise.

Don't you just hate that "relax and it will happen" stuff? Grrrr.
Sounds like you had a CP...:hugs: They suck.:hugs:


----------



## Sis4Us

My Mom keeps telling me to be happy w what I have :nope: I'm happy w my boys but I'm still missing something !!! ;)


----------



## terripeachy

Thanks for the update Sis. I'm sure Abi will end up with you sooner or later, I just wish it was sooner! Sorry your Sis is having medical issues as well. And finally, don't listen to your mom. hee hee. We want what we want.

Tomatoes-Thanks for the link. Maybe hubs and I will have to be a LITTLE more diligent. It's a lot of pressure though.


----------



## Dylis

Can I have the 23rd :thumbup: please not holding my hopes for a birthday BFP:growlmad:


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Oldermom, I was hoping that it was a chemical so at least I know that we were able to conceive. but the doctor took a urine sample (after AF was done) and told me that I wasn't pregnant. So, I took her word for it. Maybe everything was just in my head. 

I was told by my OB to do BD two days before O, O, and two days after O. I am trying to follow the SMEP but maybe need to do more test w/ OPK. I've been pretty relax this month about conceiving. Hopefully that'd do it.


----------



## Future Mom

Ilovetomatoes said:


> Hi Ladies, mind if I join? I am planning to test on February 9th. This is our 3rd cycle TTC #1. DH and I are 38. We have 2 more months to go before we visit FS but hopefully we'll catch an egg before then :). We are going to try the SMEP. Anyone here ever try that method?

 Hi!!! I'm 38 too (my man is 45) and if we don't catch this egg this month (waiting to test in a few days...:argh:) we're gonna try the SMEP too. GL!! :dust:


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Gah! This puppy is already four pages deep! :haha: Can you put me down for the 17th *Sis*? Please and thank you :) .


----------



## Sis4Us

Will add U Dylis is your Bday the 23 of Jan or Feb?? mine is Feb 23 will be the BIG 38 :haha: 

Of course U will be added SPP!!! ;)


----------



## Radkat

I was hoping that you all could help me out. I'm on my 5th cycle TTC. I wanted to go ahead and make my appointment with my OB to discuss what we can do. I would have to make the appointment in March which would be 6 months by then. What should I ask for? Blood work to check hormones? Anything else? Any advice/feedback would be appreciated. :flower:


----------



## Sis4Us

U need your CD3 and CD21 or 7dpo BW that will tell you hormones
Also might want to do a Ultrasound and Pap to check everything out
The HSG is a X-ray to Verify your tubes are open
And a Sperm Analysis is a must!!! Gl


----------



## Radkat

Sis4Us said:


> U need your CD3 and CD21 or 7dpo BW that will tell you hormones
> Also might want to do a Ultrasound and Pap to check everything out
> The HSG is a X-ray to Verify your tubes are open
> And a Sperm Analysis is a must!!! Gl

Thanks, Sis4Us


----------



## Blueshoney

Welcome to the new girls! Yea I lurked on some TWW threads and its just a different mindset there from here.

My test date will be Feb 18th.


----------



## oldermom1975

Sis4Us said:


> My Mom keeps telling me to be happy w what I have :nope: I'm happy w my boys but I'm still missing something !!! ;)

Ugh, I hate that comment too! It is right up there with "Relax and it will happen.". Just because you want another child does not mean you are not thankful for the ones you have (I hear it sometimes, too)! :growlmad:
I'm with Terri on this one. Forget mom! :hugs: to you!!



Ilovetomatoes said:


> Oldermom, I was hoping that it was a chemical so at least I know that we were able to conceive. but the doctor took a urine sample (after AF was done) and told me that I wasn't pregnant. So, I took her word for it. Maybe everything was just in my head.
> 
> I was told by my OB to do BD two days before O, O, and two days after O. I am trying to follow the SMEP but maybe need to do more test w/ OPK. I've been pretty relax this month about conceiving. Hopefully that'd do it.

You still could have had a CP. The pregnancy hormone doesn't always get high enough that it would take several days to go back down to 0- so her urine test done after your period was over probably missed it. False positives are pretty rare on most HPT's. :flower: I haven't heard anything from you that makes me think you can't get pregnant. Hold on to hope! 




Radkat said:


> Sis4Us said:
> 
> 
> U need your CD3 and CD21 or 7dpo BW that will tell you hormones
> Also might want to do a Ultrasound and Pap to check everything out
> The HSG is a X-ray to Verify your tubes are open
> And a Sperm Analysis is a must!!! Gl
> 
> Thanks, Sis4UsClick to expand...


I agree with Sis. They might also check AMH- but if they do, you should have them check vitD levels. There is some new research out connecting the two (low D levels correlate with low AMH).


----------



## Fezzle

I'm joining the party here too while I'm still in limbo- if AF ever shows up, I'll pick a Feb testing date. 

I've made an appointment with my GP for next week to talk about more testing. I've had blood tests so far that came back "all normal" but I wasn't told any numbers. I think the bloods on different cycle days to see if I'm ovulating is the next step for me. OH is ready to get a SA too. I got off the pill in July so it's been 6 months for us now.


----------



## Clare1974

Can I join you all please? I'm 39 and this is our 8th cycle ttc. I had a chemical last month, so taking positives from that it appears that I can still conceive ok. It has been 12 years since I was last pregnant.

This site came up so many times when I was using Dr Google that I thought I should take the plunge and join :)


----------



## Clare1974

Sorry - I meant to add that AF is due to show her face on the 7th February.


----------



## oldermom1975

Clare1974 said:


> Sorry - I meant to add that AF is due to show her face on the 7th February.

Welcome Clare!!:flower:


----------



## Sis4Us

Welcome Clare and Blues will Add U!!!

Fezzle it took me 6Mos to Concieve DS2 after BC When I was 30 so hopefully your body is Ready!!! 
My AMH was borderline but when I got my thyroid checked my Vitamin D was way Low so I had to boost it and now I take 10,000 daily..... I didn't know it changed the AMH I wonder if mines better now!!??? :shrug:


----------



## Fezzle

It seems like every month my body gets more 'regular' so I'm hoping my GP is right and it's just getting used to not being on the pill!


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

I absolutely agree with ya'll on the different mindset here and I love that we can enjoy that. I've noticed that I'm more comfortable here and the SI forum than I am even in the TTCAL forum. I tend to lurk in the general TTC and every so often the TWW forums. Sometimes I'll post if I have something helpful to say but a lot of times it seems to fall on deaf ears! :dohh: . I know I was a major dumbass in a lot of ways in my younger years :haha: and many times find myself wishing that the hard-won wisdoms of these older years could have somehow merged with the vim and vigor of my youth :) . Ah well, c'est la vie!

Welcome aboard to all of the new ladies as well as those that have found yourselves rerouted :flower: . This is a pretty thread for making many lovely BFP's so let's go February <3 .


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Future Mom, Thank you! GL to you too and lots of :dust:

Oldermom, Thank you! I was wondering if they could see anything at all from my urine since the HPT was almost white when AF arrived. And I went to see my OB on CD 6. Oh well. I think I should have trust my body. I think at 38, I'd know what's normal and not normal PMS symptoms...I hope! :D

Radkat, I see that you are in California. I live in the bay area. If you have Kaiser Permanente as your insurance carrier and you are over 35, your OB will refer you immediately to a fertility specialist without doing any checkup (at least that's what I was told by 2 different OBs recently). They said that because of the age factor, you have shorter window and they don't want to waste anymore time. So, hopefully, you don't have Kaiser and/or you OB is willing to conduct all the tests that can be done at the OB office instead of fertility specialist. Good luck!!


----------



## Radkat

Ilovetomatoes said:


> Radkat, I see that you are in California. I live in the bay area. If you have Kaiser Permanente as your insurance carrier and you are over 35, your OB will refer you immediately to a fertility specialist without doing any checkup (at least that's what I was told by 2 different OBs recently). They said that because of the age factor, you have shorter window and they don't want to waste anymore time. So, hopefully, you don't have Kaiser and/or you OB is willing to conduct all the tests that can be done at the OB office instead of fertility specialist. Good luck!!

I don't have Kaiser, but I'm hoping that my OB can do the tests I need. Or that I can be referred out in a timely manner. I do have a LO, so I don't know if that will slow down the process? 

Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## terripeachy

Just wanted to say Hey Clare, and welcome!!

SPP-I agree..Sis does such a good job at pretty testing threads. I feel bad for doing the November one. It wasn't that nice, BUT we did have a couple BFPs so I don't feel too bad. hee hee. Plus, I was super excited, too. I found some friends, and felt super comfy. :flower:


----------



## Wish4another1

Put me down for 17th... As always...subject to change


----------



## Sis4Us

Will do wish!!!! ;)


----------



## Sis4Us

Whitewashed the Antique Bed for my Girly/Guest room will paint the room Tom!! :thumbup:

Hope everyone has a Great Weekend!!!


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Have fun painting *Sis*!


----------



## terripeachy

I was at the mall when the shooting occurred. I hid in a dressing room, I'm home safely now. SO SCARY!! more later&#8230;time to watch the news and get updates. I did get some cute clothes before they shut the gates and sent everyone to the back.


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

WTF? What shooting *terri*?! Googling...


----------



## terripeachy

It's on CNN now&#8230;some wackadoodle shot the two employees at Zumie's and then killed himself. Such a coward.

Columbia Mall, Howard County, Columbia MD.


----------



## Blueshoney

terripeachy said:


> I was at the mall when the shooting occurred. I hid in a dressing room, I'm home safely now. SO SCARY!! more latertime to watch the news and get updates. I did get some cute clothes before they shut the gates and sent everyone to the back.

OMG Terri I saw the news on that! OMG so relieved you are ok!!! I can't imagine how scared you were. :cry::cry:


----------



## Radkat

So glad you're OK, Terri. How horrifying.


----------



## Sis4Us

OMG I'm sooooo Glad U r Ok how scary!!! :hugs:


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Holy crap *terri*! I'm so, so, so glad you're alright!!! :hugs: Damn!! :(


----------



## ERosePW

Terri, I said it on the other thread too, but wanted to say again I'm sooo glad you're safe! So tired of all these shootings. Seems like there's one a month on the news nowadays, ugh. 

Sis, my temp took a major dive below CL today, and the spotting and cramping has begun, so I know AF is probably gonna show in the morning. So you can add me for testing on Feb 21st. Just a guess, but since I'm allowed to start my clomid again (yay!) I'm assuming that'll be about the time. Thank you dear!

I haven't read any of this thread yet since I just jumped over, but I'll try and get caught up tomorrow. (You ladies move fast!)

Feelin' really good about Feb, gals! I think we're gonna get lots of BFPs outta this thread!!!! :happydance:


----------



## oldermom1975

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Terri!

Find someone (or a few people) you can trust, and talk to them about it. That kind of trauma stays with you, and you need support. You can always talk about it here, btw. :flower:

Again, soooooo glad you are ok!


----------



## terripeachy

Thanks all. I put my story in the other thread because I don't want to clog this new one. Grab a coffee, because it's long. :)


----------



## Sis4Us

Once again so Glad U R Ok Terri!!!!! :hugs:

Will Add U Erose :dust: to everyone!!!

DH just boost his Supps he's ready to "Get ER Done" :haha:


----------



## terripeachy

Sorry ERose. I was so hoping your temp would go back up again. :hugs:

Sis-That's great that your DH started taking his supplements. That's awesome news. I hope it works out for the best.

AFM-Looks like I had an early O this time around. Luckily, we were covered, but it's just seems so early. I had an open circle yesterday and a solid circle today. I'm going to test again tonight with the FR opk and then tomorrow morning with the CB just so I can figure out what's going on. I may have another four days of positives. :shrug: I was hot in bed this morning, of course, it could have been my wool socks. hee hee.


----------



## Sis4Us

That could be it Terri :shrug: or Stress even!!! 

Hope u get a better idea in the AM!!!

My temp dropped this AM so I'm thinking Early O again :shrug: we will see!!!

GL to everyone and lots of :dust: :dust:


----------



## Sis4Us

Sent DH to the store as I have paint on me and Look a mess..... Well he couldn't find my OPKs :nope: he has such a hard time finding things unless it's something he wants!!!
Grrrrrrr Men!!!

So I have no OPKs and I'm freaking out guess I might have to run to the store Paint and All!!!


----------



## Wish4another1

Sis - I say just go get um!!! I just came back from walmart and I am amazed at how many people find it difficult to change out of their pj's!!!! Paint is a great accessory for any outfit!!!! 

Terri- holy smoley!!! I am super glad our bnb resident cheerful encourager is safe n sound!!! This place wouldn't be the same without ya!!! 

Erose - sorry to hear AF got ya.... but I am feeling like Feb is your month too!!!! 

AFM- ol AF finally showed last night and has been here with a vengeance today... my poor hubby got a front seat to me losing control of my emotions last night :-( damn this TTC can reek havoc... bless his heart he let me cry it out on his shoulder... 

Today is a new day - another 30 minutes on treadmill this morning and I feel better... 

Lots of baby dust to all!!!!:happydance:


----------



## terripeachy

Wish-So sorry the witch finally showed up. What a bummer. I'm telling you, the fact that we are TRYING to conceive is what makes all of this so crazy. If I never found this website, I'm sure I'd just be confused every month about what's happening. I do like being an active participant, so I'm not complaining, I just wonder what it would be like if I had no clue. HA!!HA!!

My OPK experiment is very interesting so far. Yesterday AM, I got a solid smiley (CB). I used the FR, and I didn't get the LH surge line pattern. This morning I had another solid smiley. I'm going to try the FR again tonight and see what happens, but these tests are completely different. I'm not sure which is more sensitive so I will have to do some investigating. After my shower I decided that less information is better as far as OPKs and I should just stick with one. I need to become a stay at home human so I can really set up a proper experiment and test every hour and use a control, such as a eunuch (Pronunciation- (you-nick), n. a man who has been castrated, esp (formerly) for some office such as a guard in a harem) with no LH surge. hee hee. 

I'm off to find a eunuch. HA!HA!! See you guys later!

Oh yeah, oldermom-It's so crazy how consistent your chart is from month to month. You're just about in the TWW. Yay!!!


----------



## oldermom1975

terripeachy said:


> My OPK experiment is very interesting so far. Yesterday AM, I got a solid smiley (CB). I used the FR, and I didn't get the LH surge line pattern. This morning I had another solid smiley. I'm going to try the FR again tonight and see what happens, but these tests are completely different. I'm not sure which is more sensitive so I will have to do some investigating. After my shower I decided that less information is better as far as OPKs and I should just stick with one. I need to become a stay at home human so I can really set up a proper experiment and test every hour and use a control, such as a eunuch (Pronunciation- (you-nick), n. a man who has been castrated, esp (formerly) for some office such as a guard in a harem) with no LH surge. hee hee.
> 
> I'm off to find a eunuch. HA!HA!! See you guys later!
> 
> Oh yeah, oldermom-It's so crazy how consistent your chart is from month to month. You're just about in the TWW. Yay!!!


Let's hope that works in my favor one of these days! :)
LH tests strips can vary wildly between brands- so I agree- if you like the brand you have, keep it. If not, find another. I have taken LH strips that have me surging for days, only to realize the level of LH that makes the strip positive is lower than the brands I have used in the past.:dohh:


----------



## Fezzle

I can't properly catch up because I'm just having a mint tea break from marking reports, but wanted to say glad you are ok, Terri! How scary! 

My AF never showed up, so I don't think I ovulated this cycle. I tested last week on Wed when she was due and then Fri again, but BFNs. So, I'm just waiting for my GP appointment on Thursday to see what they recommend now that it's been over 6 months of trying and I still haven't had a substantial period. OH is going to the Dr Thurs too to find out about getting a SA done.


----------



## ERosePW

AF has not actually shown for me. I'm so frustrated, because my temps dropped three days ago, and I was cramping and spotting. So I've been ready to get on with my next cycle. But no AF. Just low temps, dull cramps, and a little bit of spotting. Feeling quite annoyed. I dont think I've ever wanted AF this bad in my life. Fezzle, I feel bad complaining, since you haven't had a substantial AF in months. :( But had to get that off my chest! Please forgive me. :wacko:


----------



## Future Mom

ERosePW said:


> AF has not actually shown for me. I'm so frustrated, because my temps dropped three days ago, and I was cramping and spotting. So I've been ready to get on with my next cycle. But no AF. Just low temps, dull cramps, and a little bit of spotting. Feeling quite annoyed. I dont think I've ever wanted AF this bad in my life. Fezzle, I feel bad complaining, since you haven't had a substantial AF in months. :( But had to get that off my chest! Please forgive me. :wacko:

ERose - any chance it was implantation bleeding? I had two days of spotting before my BFP. :shrug: Is it possible? :hugs:

Also :hugs: for Fezzle!!!

VJean - I wanted to ask if you have tried royal jelly? I don't know much about FSH or whatever it was you said? Sorry - not a scientific mind! But I know that royal jelly helps with getting all the parts in order. It's the food that the bees feed to their queen so she can produce all those eggs! I used it for the past 3 months - nice side effect is that I think my immune system is supercharged! Haven't been sick at all (and that's unheard of as a teacher).

AFM - just went for my second day of HCG blood testing. Have to go once more on Wed. then hear the doctor's verdict as to whether I'm REALLY preggers...:wacko:


----------



## Radkat

Sis - Hope you got your OPKs. You're lucky OH didn't come back with pregnancy tests or something. :) 

Wish - Sorry AF got you. It takes a toll on me each month. Glad that exercise helps you. That's healthy coping!

Terri - You're cracking me up with experimenting on eunuchs. :haha: I agree to sticking with one brand of OPKs. I'm wondering if it's like weighing yourself on two different scales. They are probably both accurate in relation to each other, but different, IYKWIM.

Fezzle - Sounds good that you're going to the doctor. Hopefully she can shed some light on the situation. I'm going next month. That'll be my 6 mo of TTC. Let us know what you find out? I'm curious about the whole process. 

ERose - Hope AF shows for you soon. Or you get a BFP of course. 

AFM, I'm on CD13, but I usually don't O until CD18, so I've still got awhile. I'm doing OPKs and BDing every other day for practice. :)


----------



## Sis4Us

Got some OPKs this Am and it was faint but of course I had a Ton of water this Am cuz I was feeling Yucky!!
I will test again Tonite and see if I see anything looks like the meds pushed back my O I guess IDK anymore!!! :haha:

Suppose to go for my scan Tom but its suppose to SNOW we will see!! ;)

Erose my 1st cycle after MC was very light so it might just be your body trying to regulate!!

BEWARE of royal jelly if u have issues W Estrogen .... it's Estrogenetic....caused me issues BIG time!!!


----------



## terripeachy

Fezzle-Not sure if your GP will do it, but if you do a post-coital exam, your doc can check you and your Oh sperm at the same time, and you can save on costs. I did that and it was pretty cool, although I had to go between CD10-12, and you are on CD 40 so maybe it won't work. So sorry. :hugs: At least you have your appt. this week, and can hopefully get to the bottom of things.

Radkat-I try to keep you guys laughing around here. The word eunuch makes me laugh, but then I thought maybe others wouldn't understand so i put up the definition. I am waiting patiently for O day as well, but I think I have you by two or three days. Once I run out of the FRERs, I think I'll be sticking with the CB digi, although at this stage of the game, my ovulation day has consistently been on 13, so I could probably stop buying them (this is my 3rd month using them). I bought 20 last time, so it'll be a while before I run out.

Futuremom-Yay!! hope the test went ok this morning. One down, two to go.

ERose-What? No AF yet? You are not out! I do hear you about being frustrated though. Have you tried testing? I don't want to get your hopes up, but maybe like Sis said, it's just going to be a light period this time.

Sis-Scan or dentist? Get your best outfit and go get your scan! hee hee. It should still be on your bed from last Friday! I really hope it doesn't snow. They are saying cold temps are moving in again today. It finally got to upper 30s today and it's about to drop back down to 5. I'm over this winter.


----------



## ERosePW

Thanks for your optimism ladies, but with these temps on my chart, I would think pregnancy is impossible, paired with my cramping and spotting. All signs lead to what SHOULD already be AF. I tested on Sat and it was negative. I ran out of tests, but since my temps stayed low, I haven't bothered testing again.


----------



## Wish4another1

Erose- our bodies sure do like to be confusing!!!! I had the same issue with temps lowering and af taking her sweet time to show... But maybe yours is somehow related to Mc...
I noticed that my temps are significantly lower than others - I have never tested over 98... In fact 97.70 is my highest... I wonder if I should worry about that??? Hmmmm who knows....


----------



## terripeachy

Wish-Sorry I can't answer you&#8230;I remember my doctor saying something about your post O temp being above 98, but she said it in passing, so I didn't ask for clarification. I can't find anything on the internet saying that there is a "better" temperature than something else. i see on the FF gallery charts, that there are people with BFPs at lower temps and people with higher temps, so I think it all just depends on the person. Sorry I can't give more insight.

ERose-I'm sorry you're in total weird limbo. It doesn't make any sense! I wouldn't waste any more tests either. Hopefully AF will come tomorrow and you can start your clomid on your next cycle. :hugs:, girlfriend!


----------



## Sis4Us

Wish are u taking ur temp Orally I assume u R ??

My temps where lower when I was taking orally but yours do seem quite low have u had your thyroid checked??


----------



## oldermom1975

Fezzle said:


> I can't properly catch up because I'm just having a mint tea break from marking reports, but wanted to say glad you are ok, Terri! How scary!
> 
> My AF never showed up, so I don't think I ovulated this cycle. I tested last week on Wed when she was due and then Fri again, but BFNs. So, I'm just waiting for my GP appointment on Thursday to see what they recommend now that it's been over 6 months of trying and I still haven't had a substantial period. OH is going to the Dr Thurs too to find out about getting a SA done.




ERosePW said:


> AF has not actually shown for me. I'm so frustrated, because my temps dropped three days ago, and I was cramping and spotting. So I've been ready to get on with my next cycle. But no AF. Just low temps, dull cramps, and a little bit of spotting. Feeling quite annoyed. I dont think I've ever wanted AF this bad in my life. Fezzle, I feel bad complaining, since you haven't had a substantial AF in months. :( But had to get that off my chest! Please forgive me. :wacko:

Sorry about the never ending cycles, guys. Those can be so frustrating!


----------



## Blueshoney

ERosePW said:


> AF has not actually shown for me. I'm so frustrated, because my temps dropped three days ago, and I was cramping and spotting. So I've been ready to get on with my next cycle. But no AF. Just low temps, dull cramps, and a little bit of spotting. Feeling quite annoyed. I dont think I've ever wanted AF this bad in my life. Fezzle, I feel bad complaining, since you haven't had a substantial AF in months. :( But had to get that off my chest! Please forgive me. :wacko:

I would test again if I were you, if AF doesn't come in the next two days. In my obsessive chart stalking on FF, I have seen BFPs with some women even after a temp drop for a few days.


----------



## Fezzle

I might have "good" news- spotting started last night (though nothing this morning so far). This seems like my typical light bleed I get- it seems to restart my cycle, though I can't imagine things could be successful if that's all the lining that's building up. 

But, the good news is hopefully my GP will see it as the start of a cycle so I won't have to deal with provera and maybe can get Day 3 bloods done sooner. OH's GP said my GP needs to take the lead with getting him a SA, though they are going to do some preliminary blood tests and STI tests. 

Hopefully I'll be in a position to test again at the end of Feb, though I'll probably wait and see.


----------



## terripeachy

Fezzle-So happy your appointment is coming up. Maybe you need the provera or something else. By not taking anything, your cycles are crazy, so something will probably help you regulate them, no?

Regardless of the timing, I hope you stay on this thread. :) PS. I'm going to look up those alternative tickers. Yours made me laugh yesterday when I saw it.


----------



## Clare1974

Thank you for the welcome. It looks like I finally ovulated yesterday (if I tinker with my chart for the next couple of days, I can get cross-hairs for yesterday anyway!) - it's seems like it's been a long time coming this month. This will make AF due about the 8th if I get my usual 12 day LP, but I had a chemical pregnancy last month and things seem to have been a little off, so I don't really know. I certainly o'd later than usual and I've felt strange pressure in my lower abdomen all month - probably my mind playing tricks on me.

I feel very positive this month, despite it being our 8th cycle. :)


----------



## terripeachy

Clare-Sorry about your chemical last month, but I'm glad things seem to be getting back to normal.

Put your chart in your signature! hee hee. A few of us LOVE chart stalking...I can send you a PM if you don't know how to do it. :)

I hope ovulation day was yesterday, but just take it easy and continue BD'ing, taking temps just in case it wasn't. I think I'm on my 7th cycle. I'm not trying to think about that. Fx fx fx.


----------



## kfs1

Hi ladies,

Just checking in ... always around and stalking. :) I'm still out for this month but just wanted to pop in and send lots of :dust: to everyone this month. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## ERosePW

Clare1974 said:


> Thank you for the welcome. It looks like I finally ovulated yesterday (if I tinker with my chart for the next couple of days, I can get cross-hairs for yesterday anyway!) - it's seems like it's been a long time coming this month. This will make AF due about the 8th if I get my usual 12 day LP, but I had a chemical pregnancy last month and things seem to have been a little off, so I don't really know. I certainly o'd later than usual and I've felt strange pressure in my lower abdomen all month - probably my mind playing tricks on me.
> 
> I feel very positive this month, despite it being our 8th cycle. :)

I had a CP last month also, and I O'd late this month as well. So things are a bit off for me as well. I'm due for AF any day now. I had a temp drop for three days in a row with cramping and spotting, and if consistent with my other cycles, AF should've come already. Then temp spike this morning. It's a mess. I'm glad you're feeling very positive this month! GL Hun! And I agree with Terri, post your chart in your siggy! We love chart stalking. :flower:


----------



## ERosePW

Blueshoney said:


> ERosePW said:
> 
> 
> AF has not actually shown for me. I'm so frustrated, because my temps dropped three days ago, and I was cramping and spotting. So I've been ready to get on with my next cycle. But no AF. Just low temps, dull cramps, and a little bit of spotting. Feeling quite annoyed. I dont think I've ever wanted AF this bad in my life. Fezzle, I feel bad complaining, since you haven't had a substantial AF in months. :( But had to get that off my chest! Please forgive me. :wacko:
> 
> I would test again if I were you, if AF doesn't come in the next two days. In my obsessive chart stalking on FF, I have seen BFPs with some women even after a temp drop for a few days.Click to expand...

You've seen BFP charts with a few days of low temps like mine? I searched FF yesterday, and I couldn't find a single one. But maybe I didnt use the right keywords. Temp spiked today. This is the wonkiest cycle EVER.


----------



## Wish4another1

Sis- Yes I take my temps orally and no I have never been tested for my thyroid as far as I know... and I am a terrible sleeper... I don't usually ever get three hours in a row... but I do take my temp the same time everyday no matter what... i guess all of that could be affecting my temps

Erose - your cycle is wonky this month - now a temp spike?? and no AF... maybe in a couple days it will make sense to us...:wacko:

well ladies feeling bummed today... my pipes froze in my bathroom shower - will these sub zero temperatures EVER go away???? come on spring...
and my sinus' want to drive me zonkers!! if its so cold - why are my allergies acting up!!! ???? not feeling as hopeful as last cycle... Im only on CD4... geez... i did lots of reading on DHEA last night - I should really stop reading about supplements it is making me crazy trying to decide what I should take and not take!!!!!:dohh::dohh::dohh::hissy::hissy::hissy:


----------



## Clare1974

Thanks terripeachy - I love looking at other peoples charts too. I'll add it now :)


----------



## Sis4Us

Erose..... Hmmmmmmm ????? Guess we wait!!! ;)

Wish I get up to let the dogs out thru the nite and I sleep in on the weekends cuz I'm up late I just take my temp as soon as I wake and put it at 6Am it works for me!! GL

Fezzle.... Hope u get some answers soon!!!

AfM..... No SNOW just rain Sleet and ICE so no Scan DH doesn't want me driving into the city w the ice and crazy drivers my OPKs are still faint so I'll be ok to wait a day!!
So guess its Pjs and paint for me today!! :haha:

Hope everyone else is doing good!!!!


----------



## garfie

ER - Your chart is certainly a mystery :wacko: would your temps normally have gone up by this CD - the spotting could just be your hormones out of whack of course after the CP - although we are all hoping for a sneaky BFP for you :happydance: is it worth testing again or are you just going to wait it out:winkwink:

Wish - I am also someone who wakes in the night (or rather my son does) and my temps are ok - remember it's the over all pattern you are looking at - having you been temping long (I'm on my 44th cycle) and even I throw FF curveballs:haha:

Sis - PJs and paint sounds a lot better than my day gym and avon:haha:

Kfs - :hugs: how are you hun

Terri - :happydance: I think mine was yesterday - now where did I put that temp spike:haha:

Clare - Sorry for your loss hun :hugs:

AFM - Hoping yesterday was O day - as got a very deff OPK and now it is very deff Neg - but ladies you know me with my Fake Ovulation:winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## oldermom1975

Hi ladies! :hi: Pretty quiet around these parts. 
Just waiting for the phone consult with Braverman, it should be at 2pm your time. I am pretty nervous about it, to be honest. With the sky-high FSH I got a few days ago, I am afraid he will say there isn't much he can do for me outside of donor eggs. 
Ah, well. Trying to take it as it comes- I can't control what he is willing to do. 

Good luck at your appointment, Fezzle!!
Oops, just saw it was on Thursday (I thought it said Tuesday). Well, an early good luck to you!


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Will be looking for your update *older* :hugs: .

Hi to all you lovelies out there! :wave:


----------



## garfie

Older - Fingers crossed you get some good news:happydance:

Fezzle - Good luck for Thursday hun:hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Sis4Us

GL Older waiting for Ur Update!!!! :)


----------



## VJean

Happy Tuesday ladies!

So excited for y'all that just O'd or are gearing up too! Terri, Garfie, Clare! We'll be anxiously stalking your charts now!

Terri, maybe 7 will be your lucky number- 777's!

Fezzle, ERose, so sorry about the crazy charts! Hope they clear up soon. 

Sis, PJs and paint sounds perfect! We were hoping the ice would come thru San Antonio again so we could get out of work, but no such luck. :nope: Hope you enjoy your day and are staying warm!

Wish, I know what you mean about supplements. I spend a lot if time researching, thinking I should take this or take that.....you do have to just stop reading sometimes!

Futuremom, I haven't looked into Royal Jelly yet....I'll do some reading. I was going to pull out all the stops this cycle and try everything I could get my hands on, but then decided I needed to stop self diagnosing myself. I'm so scared that I'll make things worse! You hear so many positive stories from ladies and it makes me feel like I too can get my BFP just by trying something, but then I chicken out. :haha:

Oldermom, can't wait to hear an update! 

AFM, just got over the most horrible AF ever! Seriously thought I was going to die. DH was fabulous and just kept supplying me with wine and M&Ms. 

After I failed my free fertility test on day 3 I was feeling pretty gloomy. I had a good chat with DH and made an appointment with my RE. I go to him next Friday! Super excited about the timing bc I'm hoping he'll do a scan of my ovaries that day. I'll be CD15, but I've been O'ing super late. I'm curious about the number of follicles I'll have and how mature they may be. Then I'll have him do orders for another round of CD3 tests. I'm hoping for some answers so DH and I can move on, one way or the other. Of course, we'll keep :sex: in the mean time and hopefully won't have to do a second appointment with my RE! 

4 more days until the horrid baby shower hosted by my DH's ex wife.....


----------



## ERosePW

garfie said:


> ER - Your chart is certainly a mystery :wacko: would your temps normally have gone up by this CD - the spotting could just be your hormones out of whack of course after the CP - although we are all hoping for a sneaky BFP for you :happydance: is it worth testing again or are you just going to wait it out:winkwink:
> 
> AFM - Hoping yesterday was O day - as got a very deff OPK and now it is very deff Neg - but ladies you know me with my Fake Ovulation:winkwink:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

My temp has been up on cd30 before (in my Clomid cycles), but not after three days of lows. When my temps drop below CL, AF always comes right away. I've never had a temp jump after three lows at the end of my cycle. In fact, I've never seen anyone's chart contain that. :wacko: The hormones are most definitely out of whack I guess. I did test this a.m. when I saw the temp rise, and it looked neg to me, but I didn't squint too hard, because I'm super leary of super faint positives now. 

That's right, I forgot you coined the phrase Days Past Fake Ovulation ("DPFO"). I love that. Great that you got a pos OPK though, and Fxd that you O'd last night, or will today, and that we'll see a nice temp jump for you tomorrow. :)


----------



## ERosePW

Good luck on your appointments Fezzle and oldermom. We'll be waiting to hear updates.

Vjean, sorry for the brutal AF. So nice that DH was so helpful and supportive. :) That makes a big difference. Good luck with your RE. I hope that you will get positive news. :) I know I should be pepping you up for the baby shower your DH's ex is hosting, so you won't dread it so much, but I have to say, I would not be looking forward to that at all! 

Sis, I recall reading your post yesterday about sending DH to the store for OPKs. My DH wouldn't have a CLUE, lol! He'd be so frustrated standing there in the aisle wondering what the heck he was even looking at. I've never even had him get HPTs for me, so I'm going to guess that it would be his first time ever even glancing down that aisle. :haha:


----------



## Clare1974

Can someone help me with my sig please? I've added the code from FF and I can see the sig when I click on 'preview' but I can't see it under my posts - what have I done wrong?


----------



## terripeachy

Everyone's back today!

Vjean-Sorry for such a rough AF, and that you actually had to go to work today. My dad lives right up the road from you in Schertz and I will be in Kerrville this summer for my annual motorcycle trip. We are planning on taking a day trip to San Antone, so we'll wave when we visit. What do you mean you failed your CD3 test? How do you fail it? :hugs:

ERose-Wow..that jump sure is a surprise. I wonder what is going on, and I can understand your confusion as well. I guess all there is to do is wait some more. I will look on Ffoe and see if I see anything like that as well.

Wish-Your temps may be a tad low because of you getting up in the night. I wouldn't worry too much about it.

garfie-The dreaded DPFO. I hope this is not another one of those charts. :growlmad: I hope I don't have that either this time around.

Sis-I HOPE you have time to get to your scan before it's too late, but you definitely don't want to go out in the ice. What color is the room?

Oldermom-gah! We're all in different time zones! hee hee. 2pm whose time? Hee hee. I hope you have your list of questions ready and try to write down everything he says so you can get all the information you need. I hope you have a great update when you report back. Maybe you can fly back here for a while and eat bacon!!

Hey SPP and others :flower:

AFM-Nothing to report. My coworkers are glad I'm alive (so they can pile on more work), but other than that not much to report. I'm back on my prenatal vitamins. I HAVE to get better at doing that.

Clare-It works!!! Woohoo!!


----------



## ERosePW

Clare1974 said:


> Can someone help me with my sig please? I've added the code from FF and I can see the sig when I click on 'preview' but I can't see it under my posts - what have I done wrong?

I can see it!


----------



## Clare1974

Ah - I can see it now, but can't work out how to delete my post!

I'm not technically challenged, honest :shy:

To bring my post back on topic, I'm having some very odd cramps today, more like AF than Ov but milder and A LOT of cm - I'm normally dry or maybe a bit watery just after ov but not today. Strange cycle this one!


----------



## terripeachy

I don't think you can delete your post without asking the moderators to do it, so no biggie. I double posted my first day and I asked them and they took it down, but it's not a big deal. Thanks!


----------



## Clare1974

OK - thank you :)


----------



## garfie

Clare - I can see it too - sometimes after a CP our bodies do weird things so don't try and read into it to much hun just keep up with regular BD so your bases are covered - the next few days I think we will be able to tell more:flower:

You're from Lincolnshire - me too:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## ERosePW

Clare1974 said:


> OK - thank you :)

With your pos OPKs yesterday and today, you might see your temp jump tomorrow or the next day. :) I would definitely continuing BDing if I were you. 

But like Garfie said, our bodies can be weird after a CP, so don't worry too much. I got my pos OPKs this cycle, and my DH rushed home from out of town so we could BD on the second day. My temp didnt go up the next day, so I thought Hmmm, I didn't O yet?? It was two days later that I O'd, and luckily we had BD that day too.

EDIT:
I should rephrase...my temp did go up after that second pos OPK, but it didn't go up to my normal post-O temps. So we just BD again to be safe, and luckily we did. :)


----------



## Sis4Us

Clare I see it too :dance: I would say u are gearing up to O so keep up the BD and GL!!!!

Terri the Girly/guest room has a smokey purple on the bed wall looks great w the whitewashed bed I did and I'm doing a lighter grey on the other walls did the Smokey purple in the sink area might whitewash over it to tone it down and did the out sets on the cabinets the purple w antique silver door pulls!!! :)

My Fav color is purple can u tell :haha:


----------



## terripeachy

I love that!!! It sounds so pretty. I love purple too...Our wedding colors were eggplant and pewter, or dark grey, and it was SOOO pretty. Of course, living in Baltimore, everything around here is purple in the winter for Ravens, and orange in the spring/summer for Orioles. It's great! Of course, if you want to buy a purple coat or scarf, they are usually the first to sell out. That's the one down side.


----------



## oldermom1975

Sis4Us said:


> Clare I see it too :dance: I would say u are gearing up to O so keep up the BD and GL!!!!
> 
> Terri the Girly/guest room has a smokey purple on the bed wall looks great w the whitewashed bed I did and I'm doing a lighter grey on the other walks did the Smokey purple in the sink area might whitewash over it so tine it down and did the out sets on the cabinets w antique silver door pulls!!! :)
> 
> My Fav color is purple an u tell :haha:

That sounds perfect, Sis! Purple is my favorite color (as well as DH's).

AFM: Our consult has gone pretty well. A few minor SNAFU's at first (doc was running behind schedule, they had to call around for our info, as we are out of the country), but then we talked to Braverman. He suggested the immune testing that we have been wanting for five years (but couldn't find a doc to do for us). Very, very cathartic to have a doctor finally say what we had suspected all along, that there was likely some immune issue in our repeated losses. In short, we are very pleased and hopeful. We are going through the motions now to get some of the testing done here.
Ladies, it feels so good to be validated! :happydance:


----------



## Sis4Us

Yay such great News so glad u have a Road ahead that is Lit and waiting for your Journey.., no more darkness!! :happydance:


----------



## Sis4Us

Hey Ladies was thinking of starting a group for all of us Oldies but goodies so we have a Place to stay through our Journey!!

Thru BFNs to BFPs to Bumps to Babies??!!?

What do u think


----------



## garfie

Older - that sounds a positive call:happydance: I have been asking for a SA for hubby for over 4 years - when finally it is agreed the sod (hubby) backs out :growlmad:

So good that the doc is now on the same page as you - :happydance: hope this leads to your BFP and forever baby:hugs:

Sis - That sounds like a good idea to me - even though I pop on now and then I do love to stalk you ladies and keep up with the chatter:haha: I love purple to when I left my first hubby I had a purple carpet, purple setee, purple curtains and silver accessories - although the accessories didn't last long with a baby and toddler around:haha: this was in my living room so no escaping the colour purple. Now we are red and green - how times have changed with hubby number 2:cloud9:

:hugs:

X


----------



## ERosePW

oldermom, yay! I'm so happy to hear that you'll finally get done what you've been wanting done for a while now! Thats such great news. :)

Sis, sounds like a cute idea... since we all seem to be so co-dependent on each other and not want to leave each other! :)


----------



## oldermom1975

That sounds like a great idea, Sis!


----------



## Wish4another1

congrats oldermom!!! I am so glad you kept fighting - you cannot discount your gut feelings about your own healthcare!!! I am excited for the next part of your journey!!! BFP right around the corner!!!:happydance:

Sis - I am all for our oldie but goody thread!!! 

Terri - my wedding colors were purple, orange and goodness I can't remember... I guess I am an oldie!!! hahaha it wasn't even a year ago!!! but lots of purple!!! 

garfie - sorry to hear the hubby backs out - I was only able to get one SA done - probably won't get another.... "donations" are a high stressor for the DH!!!:nope: 

AFM - tomorrow starts POAS for OPK... there are just as many abbreviations in TTC as the Army!!! hahaha


----------



## Fezzle

Count me in, Sis!

Oldermum- glad you got validated for the testing finally!

I'll make sure to update everyone after my appointment on Thursday. I'm not having more bleeding, though I still feel a bit crampy and now my cervix has gone very hard. I might end up tracking this as a new cycle because it's easier that way. This means good news for Terri and other chart stalkers- I'm going to start temping again tomorrow! I'm not sure if I'll try vaginally this time or not- I still have a cold so I think I've been doing a lot of mouth breathing at night lately.


----------



## ERosePW

I hear the same about most guys when it comes to the SA. Funny, my DH is SUCH a dude, yet he didn't give me any problems with that. He made jokes about it the whole weekend leading up to the day. I told him to call me when he was done with his appt. His appt was at 9:45... he called me at 9:55 from his truck, all done. LOL. He said it wasn't as embarrassing as he thought it would be (although it helped that there was nobody in the waiting room and the nurse was in her 60s), and then he joked that he'd do it again for me if I need him to. I have a coworker here who's DH downright refused to ever do it. Luckily, they ended up with two kids after two years of trying, but still!


----------



## oldermom1975

:haha: about the hubs, ERose!

Sorry about the SA, garfie! Guys...*sigh*
My DH was both a prude and comedic genius when he had his done. Tons of jokes about it afterwards, but really apprehensive beforehand. I told him to imagine a prostate exam every two weeks (to fully appreciate what we go through). He was more cooperative after that! :)


----------



## terripeachy

Oldermom-Yeah!! I hope that is the answer to all of your prayers. Glad the consult went well. Now, to hope the people in Dubai(?) can get you an appointment quickly! So exciting.

Fezzle-Yay for temping. hee hee. We (and mostly me) are such nosy ladies. You can always wait until you're over your cold. No pressure! hee hee. 

Wish-Were you born in Bmore?? hee hee. Sounds like the perfect colors to me! I like all colors really, but purple is my #1 fave. 

Sis-I thought that's what this thread was for. JUST KIDDING!! I love that idea. I would love to stay with all of you chicas. And obviously, I can't get enough of you, either. And garfie can stalk us along with Momof3, even though she'll be back in the game in no time now. :happydance:

We did the post coital exam, and that was just as bad for my hubs. He was nervous leading up to it, and an afternoon quickie isn't really on his radar. He has to "unwind", etc&#8230;but we got it done, and hopefully won't have to do another anytime soon.

School starts for me tonight! I am only taking one class this time around so I can do well. Plus, I want to have more time doing stuff with my husband, and school prevents me because I'm a nerd and read and do homework and study quite a bit. I just wish I didn't have to park down the street from school. It's SOOOO cold outside.


----------



## Sis4Us

I will start working on a GROUP thread soon!!!

We will still have the testing thread but I figured we could have a GROUP thread to stay together thru the thick and thin and so we can see Pics of Everyones Lil Babies soon!! ;)


----------



## Sis4Us

Oh yea Got my Trigger shot and P Today even w the Ice :happydance:

School is suppose to Be open Tom so I should make it for my scan after The Repair Guy leaves!!!

Ready to Get ER Done!!!

Erose forgot to mention about DH and the OPKs I can only imagine him staring reading and reading more His Army over obsessive self wouldn't give up he went to 2 Targets :haha:
Went to 3 stores in All and still forgot stuff that's why I do the shopping!! He gets a E for effort!! ;)


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Love your group thread idea *Sis* :flower: .

Hope you're having fun your first day back in class *terri* :) .

*VJean*, I've read those tests are pretty unreliable so definitely don't feel too much of any kind of way before getting the real deal :hugs: .

Hope your appt goes well Thursday *Fezzle* :flow: .

Back to the grind for me :p .


----------



## Radkat

Wow, you all are moving fast on this thread! 

Terri - Good luck with starting class. Sounds fun.

Erose, et al re: SA - Too funny. I think my OH would be on the end of performance anxiety, but he definitely has the "man" stuff going on with that. He doesn't have insurance so it'll be interesting what we'll do if we get to that point.

Older Mom - I'm glad you got your testing cleared. And I love the analogy of the prostate exam. Sometimes they need a little reality check. :)

AFM, the last 24 hours has been some ups and downs. I was excited last night to get a positive OPK. I'm CD14 and the earliest I've gotten a positive is CD16, so that seemed good. OH and I BDed the night before the positive by chance, last night, planning to tonight (which will be rough since I work late). 3 nights in a row is about my limit. But maybe tomorrow too? So I was motivated by the positive OPK and decided to call my ob/gyn to make my annual appointment and to talk about getting hormone testing. They tell me that she's only taking pregnant patients. Only. Even though I've been seeing her for a few years and she delivered my daughter. Seriously? So I've been calling around trying to find an ob/gyn who accepts new, non-pregnant patients. I've had bad luck with this in the past. Seems to be the crappy drs who are taking new patients. I got ahold of one place that was available, but they didn't have the schedule ready for March (umm, really?) and I have to do March for insurance purposes. Super annoyed. :growlmad: Sorry for the rant. Thanks for listening.


----------



## Sis4Us

Radkat Wow really crazy about the Dr..... I think I would call back and let them know the difficulty U R having finding a new Dr and how much you would prefer to stay w her as u R TTC and will be a Pregnant patient soon!! GL


----------



## Esperanza1000

Hi everyone, I am new to B&B. 38, first time TTC, cycle 4. Please put me down for February 14 :) 
I'm wondering how to deal with the TWW.. On the one hand not thinking about it at all would be great, but that's not real possible is it?

Because of my age I'm not telling everyone about it, as I've seen from here and others I know that TTC can take a long time or a little.

But not talking about it can be a bit lonely. 

So I've joined here in the hope of some camaraderie :)

Baby dust to everyone, look forward to seeing some Valentines BFPS (no expectations, right?! )


----------



## Blueshoney

Erose-I have seen BFPs with a temp drop in the charts that had a late BFP. It was mostly charts that received a BFP on DPO15-17. 

Esparanza-Welcome! I haven't told anyone either. I think my family thinks I don't want to have kids because I waited for the right time and person. I'm so glad we have this forum so I don't feel alone in this process. These women are amazing!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Welcome Esperanza :hi: will add U and GL!!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Well I got some EWCM after Bd...It's On...bet I get a ++++ OPK in the Am!! :happydance:


----------



## oldermom1975

Sis4Us said:


> Oh yea Got my Trigger shot and P Today even w the Ice :happydance:
> 
> School is suppose to Be open Tom so I should make it for my scan after The Repair Guy leaves!!!
> 
> Ready to Get ER Done!!!
> 
> Erose forgot to mention about DH and the OPKs I can only imagine him staring reading and reading more His Army over obsessive self wouldn't give up he went to 2 Targets :haha:
> Went to 3 stores in All and still forgot stuff that's why I do the shopping!! He gets a E for effort!! ;)

Yay, Sis!! Very exciting!:thumbup:



Radkat said:


> Older Mom - I'm glad you got your testing cleared. And I love the analogy of the prostate exam. Sometimes they need a little reality check. :)
> 
> AFM, the last 24 hours has been some ups and downs. I was excited last night to get a positive OPK. I'm CD14 and the earliest I've gotten a positive is CD16, so that seemed good. OH and I BDed the night before the positive by chance, last night, planning to tonight (which will be rough since I work late). 3 nights in a row is about my limit. But maybe tomorrow too? So I was motivated by the positive OPK and decided to call my ob/gyn to make my annual appointment and to talk about getting hormone testing. They tell me that she's only taking pregnant patients. Only. Even though I've been seeing her for a few years and she delivered my daughter. Seriously? So I've been calling around trying to find an ob/gyn who accepts new, non-pregnant patients. I've had bad luck with this in the past. Seems to be the crappy drs who are taking new patients. I got ahold of one place that was available, but they didn't have the schedule ready for March (umm, really?) and I have to do March for insurance purposes. Super annoyed. :growlmad: Sorry for the rant. Thanks for listening.

Yay for the positive OPK...boo for the doc! Only taking pregnant patients?? You would think being a previous patient of hers makes you a _patient of hers_.... Ah, the medical profession has been going crazy lately. Sorry you got the brunt end of it!



Esperanza1000 said:


> Hi everyone, I am new to B&B. 38, first time TTC, cycle 4. Please put me down for February 14 :)
> I'm wondering how to deal with the TWW.. On the one hand not thinking about it at all would be great, but that's not real possible is it?
> 
> Because of my age I'm not telling everyone about it, as I've seen from here and others I know that TTC can take a long time or a little.
> 
> But not talking about it can be a bit lonely.
> 
> So I've joined here in the hope of some camaraderie :)
> 
> Baby dust to everyone, look forward to seeing some Valentines BFPS (no expectations, right?! )


That is why we come here, Esperanza! Welcome!:flower:


----------



## Esperanza1000

Thanks so much for the warm welcome :)

I'm pretty sure I O'd yesterday, normally don't feel anything but could have sworn I felt a light stabbing feeling in my lower right abdomen. OPK said I had a surge, & temp was higher today. BD'd this am, and the night before yesterday, so it's possible.

What kind of projects and interests do people busy themselves with to make the 2 weeks pass faster?

This whole process reminds me of dating. You know, you like a guy, you go out, and you hope he'll call you back.. But you have to wait.. And try not to care. Keep living your life. That seemed to work when I didn't care anymore, but it's hard to imagine getting to that point with TTC ?!?

That sounds pretty silly with the doctor, sorry to hear it. I agree, if you we're a patient before, you should be accepted.


----------



## Dylis

Welcome to the newbies and let's bring on the BFP:dust:

Garfie I spent a year persuading my OH to go for a SA:hugs: he finally went in November but won't go for results now:shrug:


----------



## oldermom1975

Dylis said:


> Welcome to the newbies and let's bring on the BFP:dust:
> 
> Garfie I spent a year persuading my OH to go for a SA:hugs: he finally went in November but won't go for results now:shrug:

Do you think the doc's office would release the information to you? If they won't, maybe you could have your OH fill out the paperwork so that you can.
That or use the prostate exam analogy...it works pretty well! :winkwink:


----------



## Clare1974

Morning all. My temp has risen a little this morning - if it does the same tomorrow I get crosshairs for Monday (CD18 - only a day or two late). I couldn't get OH to comply at all last night, but to be fair he is on the graveyard shift this week and it's a nightmare with a hideous amount of driving so he's beat all the time. :( He's off the weekend though, not that I shall be fertile, but it will be nice to see him for more than half an hour.

Garfie - I'm a bit of a newcomer to Lincs. Been here 7 years this year, but originally from Hampshire. I'm in a village near Grantham/Sleaford :)


----------



## terripeachy

Hey Esperanza and welcome. During the TWW we just talk to each other, and keep up with everyone else's life. HA!!HA!! Do you track your cycle using Fertility Friend?

Sis-Woohoo for your scan and and future +opk and all the other good stuff going on with you. 

Radkat-What kind of mess is that? How can you be a patient, but because you're not a pregnant patient, she won't take you. I agree with oldermom. Call back and tell them that you WILL be seen because you're going to be prego soon.

Clare-Here's to hoping those crosshairs come soon.

Dylis-My sister's hub did the same thing. He's scared of the results. Honestly, I don't think she really wants to have kids. She'll be 43, and he's such a baby, she is just hoping it happens magically. She's on the NTNP plan, which is weird to me. hee hee.

AFM-School was great. I think I will really like this class. But most important, it's CD13 ya'll! My temp is back to where it should be and tomorrow I should have my spike.


----------



## Fezzle

Welcome, Esperanza! I'm trying for my first too and will be 38 in a few weeks. We're starting the process of looking for a house to buy this year (we rent right now) so that's keeping me occupied for now!


----------



## Sis4Us

Wow Fezzle GL w the house we just moved B4 Xmas and I must say the stress was NOT helping hopefully it will be easy sailing for U!!!

Looking at my Moon Calendar I realized that it's a LEAP Yr whoop will add our Lucky Leap Day!!! :happydance:


----------



## Fezzle

OH is the kind of person who panics if he sees something he likes and thinks someone else will get it first, so I have a feeling it's going to be stressful!


----------



## ERosePW

Hi Sis, did you get a + OPK today? I don't see a pos or neg on your chart. I think you have a scan today too, right?

Dylis, my Dr's office released my DH's SA results to me over the phone. His results came back fine, so I dont know if that makes a difference. But they didnt seem to have an issue telling me.

Welcome Esperanza! I'm 37 and TTC#1. Terri is right, I think we spend most of our TWW talking to each other, lol. To be honest, I decided early this month that I really do need another project. I work a lot, so luckily that keeps my mind busy, but then I get on here a bunch even when I'm at work too! It does help a lot though. :)

Terri, so glad you're liking your class. :) I see you're getting serveral pos OPKs in a row again. Looks like your LH surge is just going to last a little longer again. I bet you'll O today, and get a temp spike tomorrow. :)

Fezzle, GL with the house! That's definitely a good project to keep your mind busy.

Hi to everyone else!! Hope everyone is doing ok.


----------



## ERosePW

Girls, I need some advice. My cramping and spotting seems to have let up completely today. And my temp is back down. I did take a HPT today, just to be sure, and its negative. I'm really battling with whether or not I should consider the light cramping/spotting as AF, and use my first day of red blood as CD1. It was very little, but I recall someone else on this thread saying that their first AF after CP was very light. My cramping was really light, and most of the spotting was only when I wiped, except yesterday when there was a little more red blood. I know we're supposed to consider CD1 the first day of a full flow, but maybe that was all I was going to have. If I count the first day of red blood CD1, then tomorrow would be the day I'd be starting my Clomid. This is the only reason I'm sorta panicking. I really don't want to miss another month. If this was AF, I'm going to be really upset that I didn't start my Clomid.


----------



## oldermom1975

ERosePW said:


> Girls, I need some advice. My cramping and spotting seems to have let up completely today. And my temp is back down. I did take a HPT today, just to be sure, and its negative. I'm really battling with whether or not I should consider the light cramping/spotting as AF, and use my first day of red blood as CD1. It was very little, but I recall someone else on this thread saying that their first AF after CP was very light. My cramping was really light, and most of the spotting was only when I wiped, except yesterday when there was a little more red blood. I know we're supposed to consider CD1 the first day of a full flow, but maybe that was all I was going to have. If I count the first day of red blood CD1, then tomorrow would be the day I'd be starting my Clomid. This is the only reason I'm sorta panicking. I really don't want to miss another month. If this was AF, I'm going to be really upset that I didn't start my Clomid.

That was me, I think. After my two recent CP's, my bleeding only a day long each time- not normal. I have issues with my estrogen production (too little), and my lining doesn't get so thick unless I supplement. Perhaps you should ask the doctor to check your estrogen levels and lining just before ovulation this cycle. 
Clomid can have that effect on lining, too- and the effects of clomid take a few months to wear off.
As for what day you should consider day 1, I don't know. I wish I knew that answer...if it were me I would say the first day of red bleeding.

Sorry I can't be of any more help! :hugs:


----------



## Fezzle

I've been counting my bleeding as AF and CD1- but that's all I've had, so if I didn't I'd still be in my first (6 month + long) cycle! I'm not sure about what's normal after a CP, but if you think this is the start of a new cycle and you're not pregnant, it sound like it would be good to start Clomid.


----------



## Sis4Us

Erose I would call the Dr and ask for BW they should be able to tell you where u r in your cycle by your levels.... Wish I had a better answer but ive been in your shoes and it's confusing!! :hugs:

AFM.... Opk was nearly ++++ so I'm waiting to see what they say at the scan before I put it on my chart!! 
Heading to the dr now.... Will update soon!!! ;)


----------



## Fezzle

Good luck!


----------



## Melindawntsbb

Can you put me down for the first please.


----------



## Driving280

February 12 for me, please! Worried that I missed my window - temperature is somewhat up today but never got a positive OPK. Tons of fertile mucus yesterday and we did BD yesterday, but missed the few days before...


----------



## terripeachy

Driving-Maybe you still have another day before your temp goes a little higher, especially with EWCM yesterday and comparing this chart to your last chart. fx fx. Are you still using OPKs or you're done for this cycle?

ERose-I'm not sure what to tell you either. Try calling the doctor and see what they say. These doctors must be VERY patient to have everyone calling and asking questions all the time, but they took the job, so I guess they're used to it. :)


----------



## ERosePW

Thanks everyone for your input, I really appreciate it. 

I did call the Dr. and even they were on the fence about it. They were asking how much bleeding, and when I said it was mostly just spotting, they said how much spotting. And then they asked, do I normally spot before AF? I said yes, but only brown, NEVER bright red. This time I had some bright red. They kept going back and forth, and then they'd ask another question. In the end, I felt like they were basically saying, well we have no way of knowing your level of cramps or how much spotting you saw, so are you ok just waiting a bit longer? I did not feel like that was a definitive answer, it was just what they decided in the end to get me off the phone and move on to the next patient. I can't blame them. Its safer for them to say just wait a bit longer.

Sis, as for the BW thing to see where I'm at in my cycle... I guess I should've thought of that earlier, because there's no way I could get in today, have them take blood, and have the results for tomorrow. I wish I had thought to do that after the three days of low temps. I'll see what happens tomorrow with my temps. If its below CL again, I can probably assume it's a new cycle. It's not unusual that the one jump in temp would happen during AF for me. I usually have at least one jump. If my temp is high again though, I'm scheduling an appt.


----------



## Future Mom

Terri - what class are you taking? 

Esperanza - Welcome!!! I know - TWW is brutal, but these ladies are sooo helpful: fun, funny, kind, wise. And just so you know, I'm 38 too and I just got my very first BFP! So it can/will happen for you too! :dust:

ERose - :test: I didn't get my BFP for 3 days after the spotting! :hugs:

Radkat - I agree with these ladies! Call back and ask for an appointment. If they say something to you, just say that you're already a patient.

Fezzle - love your tickers! GL with house hunting! Take your time and find one you really like.

VJean - I know what you mean about trying too many things at once being over-whelming. I decided that I would only try something new for each new cycle, so I started with just prenatals, then timing our BD, then royal jelly, then meditation, then preseed, then regular workouts...then BFP :) But you have to do what feels right to you. :dust:

Sis - love the idea of us all staying together throughout! :happydance:

AFM - I went for my 3rd session of bloodwork today to check HCG levels and the receptionist said "Congratulations!" on my way in, so I guess it'll be good news when I call them tomorrow for the results! :wohoo:


----------



## ERosePW

Ha, thanks Future Mom! I did test though! I broke down and took one yesterday, and then I took one with FMU today. Looked pretty darn neg to me!


----------



## terripeachy

Futuremom-Yeah!!!, I mean, Yeehaw! hee hee. You guys all seem to have the nicest doctors. That is such exciting news, and again, I am SOOOO happy for you. :)

I'm taking 'Strategic Management in a Global Environment.' Blah blah blah. It's for my MBA and it seems like we'll just be reading a bunch of case studies and analyzing them. I like reading, I have a friend in class and it sounds interesting. I am pretty sure I can do well in this class.

Melinda-Do you use OPKs? I'm not quite sure you ovulated, but you seem pretty sure. I looked at your previous chart, and there is a clear rise signaling ovulation, but in your current chart, I don't see that clear rise. I don't mean to be all in your business, but hopefully saving you a HPT stick. What do you think?


----------



## Sis4Us

Ok ladies finally made it home after my scan running errands and gettin the boys!!!

Looks like I have 2 follies on the right 20mm & 18mm and several small 9mm on the left!!! 
Trigger tonite at 10pm IUI Fri at 10Am!!

Not loving the follies on the right side(boy) biggest fear is Twin boys as u All Know!! :haha:


----------



## ERosePW

Sis4Us said:


> Ok ladies finally made it home after my scan running errands and gettin the boys!!!
> 
> Looks like I have 2 follies on the right 20mm & 18mm and several small 9mm on the left!!!
> Trigger tonite at 10pm IUI Fri at 10Am!!
> 
> Not loving the follies on the right side(boy) biggest fear is Twin boys as u All Know!! :haha:

Yay, this all sounds like great news (even if you dont like the idea of twin boys, hehe!). Great appointment. GL with the trigger and IUI. I feel good about this cycle for you. ;) Can't wait for your TWW, that'll be a fun one for us. :) :)


----------



## ERosePW

Future Mom, I'm SOO thrilled that your hcg levels are looking good!! That is such great news! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## ERosePW

My Dr's office was kind enough to call me back just now since they were so wishy-washy on the phone earlier, and I guess they could tell it was bothering me. My Dr and the nurses discussed further and decided definitely no Clomid. They can't be certain it was a period at all (although, what the heck was it then?) Regardless, with such little blood, he doesn't feel my body is ready for the med. 

So, that's final at least.... funny how even if I dont like an answer, I feel better when its at least a definitive one, lol. I'll just see what this month holds for me. If my temps stay low, I'll go back and label first day of blood as cd1 and just start tracking O and try naturally. If my temps keep jumping and dropping, I'll just keep this gorgeous _<sarcasm>_ chart going until AF arrives for real.


----------



## Radkat

Sis - Hooray for good follicles and IUI coming up!

ERose - That's nice that the doctor and nurses discussed your case after you got off the phone. Nice that they are trying to help. That being said, how fricking annoying. Hope your cycle sorts itself out soon. 

Terri - Look at you smarty pants, getting an MBA. Very cool. :thumbup:

Welcome Esperanza, Melinda and Driving.

I'm trying to decide what to do about my OB. You all sound more assertive than I am re: calling back and telling them to give me an appointment. The nurse literally said she is not seeing anyone who isn't currently pregnant. It's just really bad timing as this cycle is my 6th TTC and I would like to get some testing done. I may go to GP and see what she can do for me. Maybe she can just request the blood work then send me wherever I need to go? I don't know. 

Anyway, pretty sure I O'd either yesterday or this morning. We'll see what temps I get the next few days and what FF says.


----------



## Driving280

Thanks, Terri! I was pretty confused as my OPKs have been super reliable and since starting to chart I have had O once on CD14 (usually more like CD 16-18). So today I got the positive OPK. I think today is the day and there'll be another rise tomorrow.


----------



## Driving280

By the way, Terri, looked at your charts - thanks for sharing - I think FF may be drawing the crosshairs wrong for you at times. The temp shift is not as clear and I'd go by OPKs then - a few of those cycles I'd have said you Od on CD 15 or so, not CD 13.


----------



## Sis4Us

Melinda and Driving You've been added sorry I didn't see it earlier!!


----------



## kfs1

garfie said:


> ER - Your chart is certainly a mystery :wacko: would your temps normally have gone up by this CD - the spotting could just be your hormones out of whack of course after the CP - although we are all hoping for a sneaky BFP for you :happydance: is it worth testing again or are you just going to wait it out:winkwink:
> 
> Wish - I am also someone who wakes in the night (or rather my son does) and my temps are ok - remember it's the over all pattern you are looking at - having you been temping long (I'm on my 44th cycle) and even I throw FF curveballs:haha:
> 
> Sis - PJs and paint sounds a lot better than my day gym and avon:haha:
> 
> Kfs - :hugs: how are you hun
> 
> Terri - :happydance: I think mine was yesterday - now where did I put that temp spike:haha:
> 
> Clare - Sorry for your loss hun :hugs:
> 
> AFM - Hoping yesterday was O day - as got a very deff OPK and now it is very deff Neg - but ladies you know me with my Fake Ovulation:winkwink:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Feeling better, thanks. The bleeding has stopped and I had a follow-up and everything looks good. She said to wait to get my period again and then I can start trying again. In the meantime, I'm in the process of switching doctors. :)


----------



## Katie Potatie

Is it completely weird to say that I'm looking forward to joining you ladies on this thread?! I feel so alone still stuck over in the January thread!! I just got my opks, soy isoflavens, and "sperm friendly" lube in the mail (Thank you Amazon for free shipping!) and I'm just ready to get the new cycle going!!


----------



## Esperanza1000

So glad I found this group!

Radcat, have you considered asking your doctor for a referral to a fertility doctor, rather than an OB?

I'll admit I'm a tad Type A (about some things anyway) and because of my age I actually went and met with one before we even started. I took DH as I thought he would believe the doctor more than me as farad the urgency one you're over 35. (His mum had him at 37 so he didn't think there would be any issues). I had an AMH test 2 years ago and a follow up one. 

The doctor was great, reassured us to just try for 6 months, but said after that point, come back and we have have some tests, since egg quality goes down every month. 

So rather than trying to see the OB, maybe you're best to see a fertility specialist, who will have the latest information and tests available.

Everyone's different and some people might find doing that a pessimistic move, but I just wanted to have all bases covered. It certainly helped DH understand the timing issues, and we got a script for a SA although he hasn't done it yet either.

But we've already agreed that if it gets to the 6 month mark (April) we'll go back and check things out a bit more. 

One friend I encouraged to get the AMH found out she was low and was advised to go IVF ASAP - very stressful but forewarned is forearmed.


----------



## Radkat

Esperanza1000 said:


> So glad I found this group!
> 
> Radcat, have you considered asking your doctor for a referral to a fertility doctor, rather than an OB?
> 
> I'll admit I'm a tad Type A (about some things anyway) and because of my age I actually went and met with one before we even started. I took DH as I thought he would believe the doctor more than me as farad the urgency one you're over 35. (His mum had him at 37 so he didn't think there would be any issues). I had an AMH test 2 years ago and a follow up one.
> 
> The doctor was great, reassured us to just try for 6 months, but said after that point, come back and we have have some tests, since egg quality goes down every month.
> 
> So rather than trying to see the OB, maybe you're best to see a fertility specialist, who will have the latest information and tests available.
> 
> Everyone's different and some people might find doing that a pessimistic move, but I just wanted to have all bases covered. It certainly helped DH understand the timing issues, and we got a script for a SA although he hasn't done it yet either.
> 
> But we've already agreed that if it gets to the 6 month mark (April) we'll go back and check things out a bit more.
> 
> One friend I encouraged to get the AMH found out she was low and was advised to go IVF ASAP - very stressful but forewarned is forearmed.

Thanks, Esperanza. That's a good idea as that's what I need/want anyway. This is our 6th cycle so I definitely want to get blood work and other tests done.


----------



## oldermom1975

Sis4Us said:


> Ok ladies finally made it home after my scan running errands and gettin the boys!!!
> 
> Looks like I have 2 follies on the right 20mm & 18mm and several small 9mm on the left!!!
> Trigger tonite at 10pm IUI Fri at 10Am!!
> 
> Not loving the follies on the right side(boy) biggest fear is Twin boys as u All Know!! :haha:

Looks like things are moving along, Sis!:happydance: Two follies is great!



ERosePW said:


> My Dr's office was kind enough to call me back just now since they were so wishy-washy on the phone earlier, and I guess they could tell it was bothering me. My Dr and the nurses discussed further and decided definitely no Clomid. They can't be certain it was a period at all (although, what the heck was it then?) Regardless, with such little blood, he doesn't feel my body is ready for the med.
> 
> So, that's final at least.... funny how even if I dont like an answer, I feel better when its at least a definitive one, lol. I'll just see what this month holds for me. If my temps stay low, I'll go back and label first day of blood as cd1 and just start tracking O and try naturally. If my temps keep jumping and dropping, I'll just keep this gorgeous _<sarcasm>_ chart going until AF arrives for real.

Well, at least you have an answer, even if it is a sucky one. :hugs:
It was good of them to call back- most docs don't do that.



Katie Potatie said:


> Is it completely weird to say that I'm looking forward to joining you ladies on this thread?! I feel so alone still stuck over in the January thread!! I just got my opks, soy isoflavens, and "sperm friendly" lube in the mail (Thank you Amazon for free shipping!) and I'm just ready to get the new cycle going!!

It's hard being at the end of the month...it seems like everyone moves on in one form or another. I still read that thread, but it is ok if you feel more comfortable posting here.


----------



## garfie

Sis - :happydance: for two follies


ER - Sorry you didn't get any conclusive answers but I know what you mean by them saying something makes it easier :hugs: hope your cycle sorts itself soon. I would probably start your cycle from when you saw red as otherwise it will throw FF out and we wouldn't want to upset our delicate little friend:haha:

Terri - Clever girl going for your MBA - I have a BA and yawn yawn yawn it was in Social Politics - so I hear you - people ask what is it about and then they glaze over:haha:

Katie - The other ladies are correct - your advatar is lovely - are you sure you are old enough to be on this thread:haha: come over to the madness that has already started in this thread:hugs:

Rad - Where is your chart? - we can't see it - and you know how we all love to stalk:winkwink:

Esp - Welcome hun:hugs:

KF - Glad you are changing doctors - you need supportive ones not negative ones - glad the bleeding has stopped:happydance:

So are any of you ladies trying anything different this month?:flower:

AFM - I am really hoping I have ovulated as our timing (unbeknown to hubby was pretty much perfect) we DTD CD 12,14,16 with a blaring POS OPK at CD 13 :happydance: so we shall see I need another good temp tomorrow and then I am in the TWW:wacko:

Remember I said I would go to the gym - well I went - my friend wants me to sign up for the year - but they were doing an offer of 14 days for £15.00 so that should give me enough time to see whether my belly will be growing for a different reason - but sssshhhh don't tell hubby:winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Fezzle

I had my GP appointment today- I told her it's been over 6 months now and I still haven't had more than a few days of spotting for a period and my cycle lengths have been irregular. I wrote more on my journal, but the short story is I'm going to get a trans-vaginal scan done at the hospital on Tues and then on the 17th I'm going in to get Day 21 (22) bloods done. So, this will be a natural cycle- I'm taking Pregnacare Conception, temping again, doing the CBFM again and hopefully BDing my ass off! 

If my cycle is like it usually is, I'll test on 27 Feb (though this might change!).


----------



## terripeachy

Gah-I can't keep up!! hee hee. In short, everything my girl garfie said I will also say the exact same.

Katie-I still go to the January thread because it's not the end of the month, and I want to stay motivated for those still in the TWW over there. We are codependent on each other, so post wherever and we'll see it! Whatever makes you happy.

Driving-There's a reason I call it Ffoe. hee hee. My body is random and so is that computer program. I just roll with it, but I don't trust it 100%. They say that there is sometimes a temp drop before the spike, so I think tomorrow you'll get your rise.

Esperanza-My doc said the same thing, except she said try for four months and then come back. Your doc sounds like mine. I have my annual appt. on the Feb 6, so I'll ask her for more testing or next steps given my 6-7 month data.

Radkat-Um yeah...where is your chart?? HA!!HA!! 

Sis-Yeah for two follies. Boys like purple too! hee hee. You just might need to whitewash another bed, that's all. And get TWO more Christmas trees. :haha:

Fezzle-thanks for the update. I hope the scan is all clear!

oldermom-you're in the TWW!!! I'm right behind you, babe (I think). Hubs and I had another party last night, and he helped me prop up, so fx fx. hee hee.

:coffee::hugs::flower::dust:


----------



## ERosePW

I woke up to full-fledged AF this morning, ha!! Yay, so very happy. Now I'll be able to start my clomid next week.

I'm usually a really chill person, but TTC has made me such a spazz.

Will catch up and write more when I get to work!


----------



## Sis4Us

Fezzle .... Hope the scan tells u something and u get that BFP all on your own!!

Erose.... Glad u got some answers and get to do another round!!! ;)

Garfie and Terri GL TWW here we come!!

Oldermom looks like U Od too!!! :happydance:

Everyone else :hi:

AFM .... Triggered last nite been having pains on the left not the right :shrug: just hopin for the best!!!


----------



## oldermom1975

terripeachy said:


> oldermom-you're in the TWW!!! I'm right behind you, babe (I think). Hubs and I had another party last night, and he helped me prop up, so fx fx. hee hee.
> 
> :coffee::hugs::flower::dust:

:happydance: FX to us!! Yeah, I was quite relieved to see that familiar temp rise, especially after the super-high FSH reading. Here's to the TWW!:dance:



ERosePW said:


> I woke up to full-fledged AF this morning, ha!! Yay, so very happy. Now I'll be able to start my clomid next week.
> 
> I'm usually a really chill person, but TTC has made me such a spazz.
> 
> Will catch up and write more when I get to work!

Yay!!! Feels strange to say this, but sooooo glad the witch finally showed!



Sis4Us said:


> Oldermom looks like U Od too!!! :happydance:
> 
> Everyone else :hi:
> 
> AFM .... Triggered last nite been having pains on the left not the right :shrug: just hopin for the best!!!

Trigger shot!!! Woo-hoo! Now we are rolling!!:football:
Ovulation is a wonderful thing!


----------



## oldermom1975

Fezzle said:


> I had my GP appointment today- I told her it's been over 6 months now and I still haven't had more than a few days of spotting for a period and my cycle lengths have been irregular. I wrote more on my journal, but the short story is I'm going to get a trans-vaginal scan done at the hospital on Tues and then on the 17th I'm going in to get Day 21 (22) bloods done. So, this will be a natural cycle- I'm taking Pregnacare Conception, temping again, doing the CBFM again and hopefully BDing my ass off!
> 
> If my cycle is like it usually is, I'll test on 27 Feb (though this might change!).


Knowing what your body does sans meds makes sense. Hopefully this will get you the answers you need!


----------



## terripeachy

ERose-Phew! What a relief. Sometimes we are glad to see her, unfortunately, but at least you can take a break from meds, and check out your natural cycle, and then get started again.


----------



## Wish4another1

Erose - yes sometimes we are actually happy/relieved when AF arrives. I am happy for you - now you can move forward and get that BFP in Febuary!!! :yipee:

Sis - yay for follies and trigger shots!! I will be keeping everything crossed for tomorrow morning!!! and then I guess you go into the TWW??!!!

Terri - congrats on going for that MBA. I got my masters in 2010 in human resources... i have no idea if I will ever use it once I retire from military (3 years 7 months - not that I am counting) but I wanted to get one because my bachelors is a general type degree - atleast now I can say I have a degree in something!! but I did enjoy the classes - I am even contemplating going back for another degree because the army just gave me two more years of tuition free college.. but I haven't decided yet :shrug:

oldermom - yay for temperature rising!!! 

everyone else :dust: and :hi:

AFM - waiting for AF to clear out - today should be last day of her... and watching my OPKs waiting for the green light to bd away!!! and battling my sinus' UGH... seems like it is always something... 

and MORE SNOW on the way... I mean seriously folks - I am so OVER winter!!:sad2::sad2::sad2:

Have a great day Ladies!!


----------



## Radkat

Garfie, Terri, et al. - Here's my chart. It's officially in my signature so stalk away. Thanks for the attention. :flower:

Looks like I should be in the TWW as well. FF will figure that out in a few days. Not thrilled with our BD timing this month, but not much we can do about it now.


----------



## Sis4Us

Yay Radkat We love Charts :haha: does look like u Od :thumbup:

AFM.... Not sure what's up I emailed my nurse I'm having severe Pain on my left side like ovulation or gearing up to O :shrug:
Why on the left my follies are on the right??? Kinda crazy


----------



## ERosePW

Radkat said:


> Garfie, Terri, et al. - Here's my chart. It's officially in my signature so stalk away. Thanks for the attention. :flower:
> 
> Looks like I should be in the TWW as well. FF will figure that out in a few days. Not thrilled with our BD timing this month, but not much we can do about it now.

Yay, chart stalking time! I bet you O'd cd14. One more high temp tomorrow, and I bet FF will give you your CHs. :) By the way, if you did indeed O on cd14, I think your BD schedule was fine. You got some spermies in there for two days straight right before. Those little swimmers were probably still treading water when the egg arrived, just waiting to pounce. :winkwink:


----------



## ERosePW

*Terri*, glad you and DH got to party last night! Doing good! :thumbup:

*Sis*, how interesting that your biggest follies were on the right, but you're having pains on the left... you'll have to let us know what your Dr says, as I'll be really interested. Maybe one of the lefties just started to pop all of a sudden after your last scan! 

*Wish*, hoping your AF will go away soon! Also sorry you're having sinus troubles. :( Those are miserable. Feel better!!!

*Oldermom*, yay for the temp rise!!!

*Katie*, glad you jumped over. :) Remind me, has AF not arrived for you yet? I jumped over to this thread several days ago because I thought AF was coming, and it didnt come until today... so nobody here minds! :flower:

*Garfie*, I'm so excited that you got good BD timing this month. :winkwink: Maybe a little surprise for DH, but it will be a good surprise!!

*Fezzle*, your appointment is today, right? Keep us updated. I hope they can come up with a good solution for you. I've heard of many women's doctors doing different things for them that helped their periods to start coming back. I'm sure they'll come up with something for you too!


----------



## Sis4Us

Fezzle I added U!!!

Let me know if I missed anyone !!!


----------



## Fezzle

Yep! I now have a trans-vaginal ultrasound on Tuesday and a Day 21 test in a few weeks so once I get the results of all that, we'll figure out what to do next.


----------



## oldermom1975

Sis4Us said:


> Yay Radkat We love Charts :haha: does look like u Od :thumbup:
> 
> AFM.... Not sure what's up I emailed my nurse I'm having severe Pain on my left side like ovulation or gearing up to O :shrug:
> Why on the left my follies are on the right??? Kinda crazy

Sometimes a trigger can cause a rapid expansion in follicle size- and with smaller follicles sometimes that can mean cysts (I know because I have had these with the trigger shots). I hope if that is the case that it doesn't give you any trouble. 
:hugs: about the pain- that sucks!


----------



## Driving280

I guess O day is today - grrr, temperature, for throwing me for a loop there!


----------



## Sis4Us

Driving Yep better BD might even have one more drop!!! GL

Older yea I was thinking that my left side is a Over achiever and I get cyst on them but usually w the trigger I don't .... :shrug:
My nurse emailed back said all follicles should rupture w a trigger shot but only the Mutire ones on the right side will be Viable!!!

Im holding onto that Email I get Triplets and I'm holding them responsible :haha:

The pain has Dulled so back to painting I go !!! Hihohiho


----------



## terripeachy

Radkat-thanks for putting your chart in, and yeah, your timing looks good to me. 

Driving-I feel like I'm seeing things, but yeah, O day is probably today, so get busy, girlfriend!! Then tomorrow it'll go back up.

Wish-I say take advantage of all the free schooling you can. I should have gone back to school a long time ago since my company pays, but I was tired of learning. Now, I wish I had done it all at once. I hope it helps me in the future, but for now, I know it won't hurt me.

Sis-Glad your pain went away. Triplets?! hee hee. :wacko:

Fezzle-and now we wait! hee hee.


----------



## Radkat

ERose - Thanks for the validation on the BD timing. We tried to BD the third night, but it just...didn't happen. I hope I did O on CD14. It snuck up on us a little this month. I've never O'd before CD18 and it was CD20 last month. I'm pretending like that is a good sign, don't know if it is. :haha:

Terri and Wish - Hooray for free schooling! Wish mine could have been!

Sis - Glad the pain is fading. I don't wish triplets on anyone, but hoping for a BFP for you! :happydance:


----------



## Sis4Us

Garfie or anyone else who's been thru a Chromosonal Loss there's a lady that's going thru her 2Nd Loss and needs help!!

I haven't been thru that kind of loss well not that I know of so I feel lost and would like to help her!!

I know u great ladies would too she's only 33 but has gone thru a lot!!

Her thread is the one saying another Missed MC!!

Thanks ladies


----------



## Esperanza1000

Hi everyone,

Sorry if it takes me a while to get up to speed with who is who and why your stories are.

Glad to hear the pain has died down, and that you know what it is.

Someone asked me if I'm temping and using the app. I have been since November, but I'm using the ovulator app, so I guess it's not compatible here. 

It's been pretty predictible though, up after O, down before AF, and I seem to be Oing on CD15. I have a 28 day cycle with 13 day luteal phase. All pretty textbook and I know I'm lucky in that sense. For me it's just an unknown, as its my first time trying and I'm not young. The women in my family are pretty renowned for beig highly fertile. My mum actually had fraternal twins so that's a possibility ?! But of course thu were all much younger so it remains to be seen what Fate has in store for me.

Definitely a case of waiting to meet the right guy, and I'm very lucky to have finally found him. :) Two years ago I was single and thinking of freezing my eggs... Had my AMH done on Valetines Day, how tragic is that? So I know I'm very lucky just to get to this point.

Gret to hear about all the study, impressive!


----------



## Esperanza1000

Oh and please pardon all the typos! I'm writing on my iPhone which only seems to autocorrect when it's inconvenient ;)


----------



## Mom2sam

Hi can I join plz. I'm 35 DH is 38. I have a 6 year old boy who took 5 yrs t conceive & had a mc in early Nov at 8 woks that one took 1 month to conceive straight after coming off bc pill that I wer on for 6 yrs since having ds. So I'm back to trying & this last month ntnp but AF due in 3 days so after that will b properly trying t conceive & using opk & getting bd in & bed every other day. Prob only bd twice this month as DH had bad case of flu so think I'm out.
Anyway don't knw date yet but let u knw f February testing soon as I knw wen I ovulate. So excited!! Hope it don't take too long


----------



## terripeachy

Esperanza-Is there a way to get the code for the ovulator app? Maybe you can still put it in your signature if there is a code link. hee hee. Oh and I met my husband a little over 2 years ago, so you're not alone in that respect. 

Mom2Sam-Hi and welcome. Sorry AF is about to show up right at the start of a new month, but you'll still be a Feb. tester if your cycles are somewhat regular.


----------



## Sis4Us

Welcome Mom2Sam :hi:

My temp already jumped this always happen when I do the trigger I think they should schedule me a day early :shrug: hope that egg is still waiting!!!


----------



## ERosePW

Esperanza, which app are you using?

Welcome to Mom2sam! I am so sorry for your Nov loss. Maybe AF won't show at all. :winkwink: But if it does, happy to have you! :flower:

Sis, could you change my test date to Feb 26 please? Since AF came later than I thought it was coming. Thanks!


----------



## ERosePW

Wow sis, your temp did jump.... Are you going in today? Sorry if I missed from a previous post...


----------



## Katie Potatie

Hi ladies! I promise to catch up on all the posts I've missed, but gotta make this quick! I actually may be knocked up (or "up the duff," as our UK friends say? Isn't that what they say?) Testing Sunday morning. Hubby is out of town and wants to be there. So, he's basically ruining all my fun! 

Okay, gotta run...will catch up on everybody's progress this afternoon. :)


----------



## terripeachy

Why do you say that Katie??? I'm so excited. Grrr..wait until this Sunday?!! The good news is that now you really are part of the February thread, but not for long. Woohoo!! :happydance:

Oh and Sis-Yeah, what's the word?


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Hi Ladies, checking in with all of you here and glad to find everyone is doing great :). 

I am also one of those who met my DH later in life. Actually, 2 years ago. We got engaged 6 months after we met and married 1 year later :). Some people hates online dating but I met my husband through Plenty of Fish. It was a very long fishing trip!! :)

I am 6 DPO today and experiencing burning, achy, and sore BBs. It started at 4 DPO and I thought I was coming down with a flu. No other flu symptoms so far beside achy body and BBs. I usually walk around w/o a bra on when I am at home (sorry TMI) but I found out that I can't do that today. BBs so sore. I have to wear my sport's bra today. I never have sore BBs a couple of days before AF. So, this is new for me. Since my OBs said that as we get older our bodies change, I am wondering if this is my new symptoms of crazy progesterone. So ladies, do you think Progesterone is playing its evil trick on me?


----------



## Radkat

Oooh, looks like we've got some testing coming up!

Katie - You're such a tease! Dropping the I-might-be-preggo bombshell, then saying you're not going to test until Sunday. Well, we'll be waiting patiently.:coffee:

ILoveTomatoes - Not sure about progesterone and symptoms. I feel like I've had some sort of "I've never had this before" symptom each TWW, so it's so hard to tell. Hoping it's a BFP for you!

Sis - What's up with your appointment? Keep us updated!

Re: Meeting the right guy... As we all know, it's waaay better to have kids with the right guy, than just having them early. We'll all get there. I actually started dating OH when I was 23. We were just too immature to settle down. Having too much fun. Then it was like, whoops, I guess if we want kids we better get to it!

AFM - My temp did go up again today so FF gave me dotted crosshairs on CD14, so that's good. I'm doing the pineapple thing this month. I like pineapple and figure it can't hurt. Since my O date moved up my testing date probably will too.


----------



## Sis4Us

Katie NO FAIR :nope: guess we wait!!! 

Erose I'll change ur date!!

AFM ..... DH went for his Drop off and then we meet for Breakfast so we at least see each other during the process :haha: then I went for the IUI!!
27mil total 11mil post wash!!
It's the minimum but better than the past 1mil so Fx

Think I Od last nite early morning but I also slept poorly so :shrug: Dr said there still time no worries!!

Ilovetomatoes are u taking P if so it will make your BBS hurt and be full !!


----------



## ERosePW

Ahh Katie!! For real?? He's ruining ALL of our fun, lol!! Just teasing though...I really dont blame him for wanting to be there. My DH doesnt mind me testing without him, considering I do it more often than he thinks I should anyway. ;) So with us, I would probably be testing anyway, and then surprise him when he gets home. Although I'd have a hard time keeping it to myself until Sun. So it's probably good that you're waiting for him! This is exciting, can't wait to hear!!!

Radkat, I would've guessed CD14 for you also, I think. Glad you got some CHs, even if they are dotted. Maybe after some more high temps, FF will change them to solid CHs. It's ok either way... all the really matters is that you got a temp rise continuously, and that looks great! And the main thing is the end result anyway, right?! :winkwink:

Hi Ilovetomatoes! I agree with Radkat, I used to get new symptoms every single TWW. Weird how that happens after starting TTC! But because of that, I just no longer symptom spot. Especially since I take Clomid now, and that's a WHOLE new set of symptoms. ;) Hoping yours mean something good!! Fxd!

Hoping for an update from Sis soon.:flower:

AFM, nothing new to report obviously. Just dealing with AF. Don't get me wrong... I've never been so happy to be crampy and bloated in all my life. LOL Been thinking about the Prog supplements. I've decided I'll take most of the ladies' advice and start it after I get my CHs. Besides, a little extra P can only help a sista out, right? ;)


----------



## ERosePW

Sis, I posted before i saw your post! Good to hear from you, and sounds like everything went well! FXd for you!! I have a good feeling. :winkwink:


----------



## Smiles013

Hi ladies....getting all caught up here. Lol

First hiya to all the new ladies!

Terri...yes be more diligent in taking your pre-natals and also take extra folic acid...us older women need that. Lol

ERose...glad AF really showed so you can get down to business. It's funny when I was younger I prayed she would come for a whole different reason! Lol

Oldermom...glad you got your validation and now hopefully you're on right road this time. FX everything goes well for you from here on out

Sis...if you end up with multiples you'll be able to handle it after completely freaking out initially I'm sure. Lol. Also LOVE LOVE LOVE the idea of the on-going group. You see I keep popping up here. I refuse to leave. :hugs:

Ilovetomatoes...get out! I met my husband on POF too! Shut up! Lol. We met and almost a year to the day later we were married! I knew from the 1st date we were gonna be married. I didn't tell him that initially, didn't want him to think I was some sort of crazed freak! Lmao. We each already had kids but knew we definitely wanted to have at least 1 together to tie it all together and truly blend our families. 

Hiya to all the other ladies and good luck with any upcoming tests, O'ing and BD'ing :hugs:

Batty....where are you?


----------



## Wish4another1

Katie - teasing us with a BFP!!! I have to work all weekend so I will be looking forward to happy news on Sunday!!:thumbup:

Sis - I love the meet for breakfast on IUI morning!! that is awesome!! 11 million post wash - you know you would think with 11 MILLION :spermy: that there would be plenty rushing to meet eggy!! I mean 11 million is a lot of anything!! FX FX FX for you guys!!!! 

Radkat - I too have my pineapple core in the frig... I will be testing that theory this cycle!! But since I haven't O'd yet...its waiting... :)

Ilovetomatoes - I too notice symptoms but my body has tricked me so many times that I just brush them off anymore... I have decided that from now on - no testing till AF doesn't show... if i test on symptoms i will test all the time!!! my hubby doesn't know when I test - I don't even want to tell him unless its a bfp (which hasn't happened) ... I dont want to stress him out with another thing...

Erose - Yay for AF... i know weird to say... I bid the wicked witch good bye today :happydance: and tomorrow I should get my progesteron cream I ordered from New Hampshire... I am going to start mine when I get cross hairs too... can't hurt... ;)

as for meeting the right guy - me and the DH started dating in 2001... yep 13 years ago in june... i was 28... we got married march 30, 2013... i can't tell you how much heart ache has happened in those 12 years before we got married and now we wonder about those lost fertile years.. :shrug::shrug: we can't let ourselves be lost in the "what ifs" our family will expand... we just don't know the details yet... and in the meantime we are gonna :sex: and :sex: and enjoy each other!! :)

AFM - waiting for those OPK's to darken up and temps to do their thing...so we can do ours :)
happy Friday everyone!!


----------



## Fezzle

I met my OH online too- in fact, this weekend is the 1 year anniversary of our first date so we're going out on Saturday to celebrate! We moved in with each other 5 months after our first date and that's when we started TTC too, so it's hard to imagine moving things along any quicker!


----------



## Mom2sam

Hi so i caved in & tested altho knew chances wer slim this month & gt a BFN lol best just wait til AF now & try properly f next cycle. At mo on pregnacare vits, vit D (prescribed by doc), got my opks, preseed & will be following SmEP plan as worked f me last time & preseed helped last time too just inserted abit everytime around fertile days.


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Thank you for the inputs ladies! I have to agree with you ladies. I think stupid progesterone is playing with me. I am not taking any progesterone pills so far. Waiting for 2 more months before my OB refers us to FS. 

Smiles, whaddaya know!! POF works!! ahahahah. Looks like we have the same timing too. I think I was the opposite. After meeting crappy guys for a few years, I was very pessimistic when I first met DH. I was in the process of moving on with my life. Adopted a dog and was getting ready to purchase a house. I had to change the time for our first date 3 times because I was stuck in the sales office signing papers for a house. Luckily, he didn't give up on me! He knew after the first date that we were going to be long term, and after 2nd date, he knew we were going to get married. I was a little slower...just a little....I think it took me 3 weeks and 15 dates :D. 

Btw, I did try the pineapple core thing last month. I heard that it works with some ladies. Hopefully it will works for the ladies who are doing it this month! :D

Sis, good luck today! FX'd! I am excited for you!

To all of the ladies waiting for O. It's sexy time!! :)

To everyone else :dust:


----------



## Fezzle

Be careful not to eat too much pineapple core at once- I had horrible cramps the first time I tried it when I overdid it!


----------



## Ilovetomatoes

Fezzel, way to go!! I wish we started TTC earlier. But DH wanted me to get my bunions removed first, which I agreed because they were hurting me. 9 months later, here I am :). 

M2S, we tried Preseed last month and both of us didn't like it as much. Also tried softcup (i am a monthly user of softcup so already have it handy) and I loved it actually. No leakage during the night! I tried to do the SMEP method but not very successful. Oh well. We had fun anyway :). FX'd AF doesn't show for you! :)


----------



## Sis4Us

Yes I need to go buy a Pineappple :haha:

Not sure if u know Radkat but it needs to be fresh Pineapple and u have to eat the Core the hard Chewy part!!
I usually cut a few pieces in 4s and put em in a Baggy and eat one a day for 5-7 days!!

I will start that group since I'm Veggie on the Couch watching Cupcake wars DH said no painting today !!! :(

Fyi I'm not afraid of Multiples I would love Twin girls to even out the Testosterone Around here I'm Afraid of 2-3 of my LO hes a Hyper Emotional handful Smart as a whip w a grown Mans Humor ...but I love him all the same!! ;)
I just keep thinking about my Triplet cousins and think oh Man!!! :haha:


----------



## moni77

Hey ladies - finally got a chance to pop over here and catch up. I am a trial attorney and have been on trial all month - got a verdict in my favor yesterday (defended an OB/gyn in the case of the "stolen uterus" from a 58yo lady - poor OBs are sued so much.) 

congrats Futuremom! Sis glad the IUI went well, FXed for you.

Was a group thread started - let me know the name of it and I'll sign up. 

AFM - I had a tiny bit of spotting yesterday morning (which I normally dont get) so assumed AF was here. Flash forward 30 hours and still nothing else. Guess I'll test again tomorrow morning. Appointment with the doc on Monday either way. Hopefully he'll have some answers about why this is happening...

FXed to the first Feb testers!!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Ok ladies I made the GROUP it's in the TTC Groups
%% OLDIES But GOODIES %%!!!!

Not sure how to make a link???

It's for everyone from TTC to Baby talk so we can help each other thru it All

Once u join I can Put your name and your status so everyone knows who is TTC who is PG ETc!


----------



## terripeachy

Glad you made it over here moni, and wow! Trial attorney. That's a difficult job, but glad you won! You did an awesome job, I'm sure.

Fezzle-Happy Anniversary!!

Mom2Sam-sorry for the BFN. :(

Sis-No painting today is right. Too funny about sitting around watching cupcake wars. I'm a chopped/cutthroat kitchen girl. :)

Ilovetomatoes-Your temperature REALLy jumped, but I only have one chart for reference so your progesterone is probably very good/high and that's why your boobs hurt. I think I have medium to low progesterone so my temp doesn't jump very high and I have no symptoms. Let's hope all is well and your temp stays high. 

Smiles-I think it's so cute that you're still temping. Lovely chart! I've been doing great on my prenatals. When I was on BC, I took it every single day at 7a, without fail, so I'm doing the same thing now. If they make me tired, I'm at work, so that's perfectly fine if I'm slowpoking. hee hee. So far they haven't made me tired. I think the relaxed environment at home causes me to snooze more easily after I take them.

Everyone else-Hello!! Nothing to report here...just waiting to go to the movies tonight.


----------



## Wish4another1

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/ttc-groups/2115345-oldies-but-goodies.html

Hey Sis - will this work???


----------



## Sis4Us

Yes it does thanks Wish I'm a Lil Dingy today think I'm tired!! :haha:

I might have to paint later I need that room finished so I can move onto DS2s room
**Vintage Comic strip** Zapp Boom Wham!!! :haha:


----------



## Wish4another1

Sis - I was just clicking on things and found it... :)


----------



## terripeachy

I found it!! I'll see you over there...but we can still hang here too, right? 
Thanks Sis and Wish!! You guys rock!


----------



## Sis4Us

Yes this is a Testing thread the group will be around Month after month!! ;)


----------



## ttcinseattle

ERose, so glad AF came for you and that you are going to start the progesterone after cross hairs. Between the Clomid and the P, I think you're right, Feb will be your month!!! :)

Terri, I agree, get on top or that prenatal! Might be something that small and silly standing in your way. 

Katie, I've never seen a bigger tease!!! Will be obsessively hitting refresh come Sunday, good luck! I think it's so sweet your hubby wants to be there for the POAS action. 

AFM I heard a strong healthy heart beat this week! And I have an ultrasound and blood work Feb 6th. It's the nuchal measurement, chromosomal testing appointment, so once that is done I will feel huge relief.

Good luck to everyone, especially you Sis! Go, 11 million little guys, go!


----------



## terripeachy

Sis/Wish-Aha!! Gotcha...:)

Awesome ttcinseattle! That is so great that everything is going well so far, and thanks for the kick in the pants. Yes, I might as well be diligent and stop being such a whiner. Thanks to you and Smiles.


----------



## Sis4Us

Thanks TTC
I made a group for everyone come join us so we can keep up w U Preggos ;)


----------



## Lyvid

Hello Ladies! I would love to join you on here! I finally got CH's (dotted) today and FF says I'm 3dpo. Since they hit on CD19 of my 29 day cycle I will have a super short LP *sigh* So please add me for testing Feb 6 (although, if I'm honest I will start no later than Monday at 6dpo :blush:)

I've read this whole thread and you all seem like lovely ladies! And like many of you, I feel so much more at home here in the special section for us over 35's! 

A little about me, purple is my favorite colour too and was our wedding colour along with hunter green. I'm an expat from England living in SoCal. I was on this board three years ago when TTC my first and that DS will be 2 in 3 weeks! I'm 41, DH is 48 and we're giving it a go for #2 (for me, DH has 2 grown kids from previous marriage). 

I'm charting and will gladly share soon as I can figure out how. I'm a POAS addict, using Preseed (last time we used ConceivePlus) and Softcups (someone mentioned the no leaking bit, that's what I love so much about them!) and praying for a BFP!


----------



## terripeachy

Lyvid-I'll send you a PM on how to get your chart in your signature. Welcome!! C'mon BFP!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Will add u Lyvid


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Go ahead and put me down for the 10th, just in case I get a surprise. That will be the day after af is due. It's a long shot with dtd 4 dbo and 2 dpo both times with ky, and 2 dpo is a little late. So not holding my breath, but there is a slight chance. Normally I'd test earlier, but with a good try that has a better chance.


----------



## Sis4Us

I'll add U Momof3girls!!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Katie if u get that BFP Sunday it goes in the Feb thread right??? ;)


----------



## Sis4Us

Wish4another1 said:


> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/ttc-groups/2115345-oldies-but-goodies.html
> 
> Hey Sis - will this work???

Maybe if I repost like this it will work


----------



## Smiles013

terripeachy said:


> Glad you made it over here moni, and wow! Trial attorney. That's a difficult job, but glad you won! You did an awesome job, I'm sure.
> 
> Fezzle-Happy Anniversary!!
> 
> Mom2Sam-sorry for the BFN. :(
> 
> Sis-No painting today is right. Too funny about sitting around watching cupcake wars. I'm a chopped/cutthroat kitchen girl. :)
> 
> Ilovetomatoes-Your temperature REALLy jumped, but I only have one chart for reference so your progesterone is probably very good/high and that's why your boobs hurt. I think I have medium to low progesterone so my temp doesn't jump very high and I have no symptoms. Let's hope all is well and your temp stays high.
> 
> Smiles-I think it's so cute that you're still temping. Lovely chart! I've been doing great on my prenatals. When I was on BC, I took it every single day at 7a, without fail, so I'm doing the same thing now. If they make me tired, I'm at work, so that's perfectly fine if I'm slowpoking. hee hee. So far they haven't made me tired. I think the relaxed environment at home causes me to snooze more easily after I take them.
> 
> Everyone else-Hello!! Nothing to report here...just waiting to go to the movies tonight.

LOL...yes Terri I am still taking my temps, I can't stop! Lol. For whatever reason I still feel a need to watch my temperature thinking it'll give me an indication of something. I think I'll stop after I'm out of the first trimester, right now it's my security blanket. Lol


----------



## Smiles013

Sis4Us said:


> Yes it does thanks Wish I'm a Lil Dingy today think I'm tired!! :haha:
> 
> I might have to paint later I need that room finished so I can move onto DS2s room
> **Vintage Comic strip** Zapp Boom Wham!!! :haha:

First I want to say you have some serious decorating skills!!! I don't have a decorating bone in my body and I envy ppl who can go out and pick out stuff and bring it all together to make a room/ house look fabulous. Lol. 

Second this may sound like a dumb question but how do I join the other group?? Is there a button or something I need to click?


----------



## Katie Potatie

Fezzle said:


> Yep! I now have a trans-vaginal ultrasound on Tuesday and a Day 21 test in a few weeks so once I get the results of all that, we'll figure out what to do next.

I haven't read far enough through the thread to see if anyone else has commented on this But I absolutely love your ticker!


----------



## Katie Potatie

ERosePW said:


> Radkat said:
> 
> 
> Garfie, Terri, et al. - Here's my chart. It's officially in my signature so stalk away. Thanks for the attention. :flower:
> 
> Looks like I should be in the TWW as well. FF will figure that out in a few days. Not thrilled with our BD timing this month, but not much we can do about it now.
> 
> Yay, chart stalking time! I bet you O'd cd14. One more high temp tomorrow, and I bet FF will give you your CHs. :) By the way, if you did indeed O on cd14, I think your BD schedule was fine. You got some spermies in there for two days straight right before. Those little swimmers were probably still treading water when the egg arrived, just waiting to pounce. :winkwink:Click to expand...

Yep I agree with Erin, BD 2 days prior is fine...especially if you'd like a girl.


----------



## Katie Potatie

Sis4Us said:


> Driving Yep better BD might even have one more drop!!! GL
> 
> Older yea I was thinking that my left side is a Over achiever and I get cyst on them but usually w the trigger I don't .... :shrug:
> My nurse emailed back said all follicles should rupture w a trigger shot but only the Mutire ones on the right side will be Viable!!!
> 
> Im holding onto that Email I get Triplets and I'm holding them responsible :haha:
> 
> The pain has Dulled so back to painting I go !!! Hihohiho

That's awesome! Yeahhh, Triplets might be a tad much. :)


----------



## Katie Potatie

Sis4Us said:


> Katie NO FAIR :nope: guess we wait!!!
> 
> Erose I'll change ur date!!
> 
> AFM ..... DH went for his Drop off and then we meet for Breakfast so we at least see each other during the process :haha: then I went for the IUI!!
> 27mil total 11mil post wash!!
> It's the minimum but better than the past 1mil so Fx
> 
> Think I Od last nite early morning but I also slept poorly so :shrug: Dr said there still time no worries!!
> 
> Ilovetomatoes are u taking P if so it will make your BBS hurt and be full !!

That's awesome Sis! This really may be the cycle for you...that all sounds great!


----------



## Katie Potatie

as for meeting the right guy - me and the DH started dating in 2001... yep 13 years ago in june... i was 28... we got married march 30, 2013... i can't tell you how much heart ache has happened in those 12 years before we got married and now we wonder about those lost fertile years.. :shrug::shrug: we can't let ourselves be lost in the "what ifs" our family will expand... we just don't know the details yet... and in the meantime we are gonna :sex: and :sex: and enjoy each other!! :)

AFM - waiting for those OPK's to darken up and temps to do their thing...so we can do ours :)
happy Friday everyone!![/QUOTE]

That's the right attitude for sure.... can't take back time, but you can do whatever is within your power to make it happen now. For whatever reason, the past 12 years were probably not the right time for it to happen!


----------



## Katie Potatie

What in the world is the pineapple for?? The core? Yuck! It better work magic to gnaw on that thing!


----------



## Katie Potatie

moni77 said:


> Hey ladies - finally got a chance to pop over here and catch up. I am a trial attorney and have been on trial all month - got a verdict in my favor yesterday (defended an OB/gyn in the case of the "stolen uterus" from a 58yo lady - poor OBs are sued so much.)
> 
> congrats Futuremom! Sis glad the IUI went well, FXed for you.
> 
> Was a group thread started - let me know the name of it and I'll sign up.
> 
> AFM - I had a tiny bit of spotting yesterday morning (which I normally dont get) so assumed AF was here. Flash forward 30 hours and still nothing else. Guess I'll test again tomorrow morning. Appointment with the doc on Monday either way. Hopefully he'll have some answers about why this is happening...
> 
> FXed to the first Feb testers!!!

Stolen uterus?! I just can't. That's too much. What CD are you Moni? Has that happened before with your period?


----------



## Sis4Us

Sis4Us said:


> Wish4another1 said:
> 
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/ttc-groups/2115345-oldies-but-goodies.html
> 
> Hey Sis - will this work???
> 
> Maybe if I repost like this it will workClick to expand...

Smile click on link above!!!


----------



## Katie Potatie

Sis4Us said:


> Yes this is a Testing thread the group will be around Month after month!! ;)

Oh I like that idea. It would be really nice if this group of ladies could stick together.... Although considering I've been posting so many responses and clogging up the thread, I may not be welcome on the new one. :)


----------



## Sis4Us

Just click on the Oldie But Goodie link above it should take u to the Group


----------



## Katie Potatie

Sis4Us said:


> Katie if u get that BFP Sunday it goes in the Feb thread right??? ;)

Yeah, I think so? I mean, my POAS "theory" has been to wait until I'm late...and I would've been late by a day or two Feb 1st. So, I think I'm legit!


----------



## Katie Potatie

Whew! That was a lot of work to get caught up. You miss one day and forget about it! Okey-dokey, I'm done taking up thread space for today. (Tomorrow may be a different story, but you're done with me for today.)
Everyone enjoy your weekend!


----------



## Sis4Us

Well I got a temp jump this Am did go to bed until late cuz I was up painting :haha:
Will start my P later!!!

Smiles thanks I've always been good at bringing things together I just see it and go W it DH usually has his doubts at first then he says well u proved me wrong again it looks Great!! 
:rofl:
U think he wouldnt doubt me by now !!!

Hope everyone has a great weekend I'm off to look for more furniture pieces!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Katie Potatie said:


> Sis4Us said:
> 
> 
> Katie if u get that BFP Sunday it goes in the Feb thread right??? ;)
> 
> Yeah, I think so? I mean, my POAS "theory" has been to wait until I'm late...and I would've been late by a day or two Feb 1st. So, I think I'm legit!Click to expand...


Yay let's get those BFPs rolling!!!


----------



## Sis4Us

We R impatiently waiting for u to Test I added U 2/2 Katie :happydance:


----------



## oldermom1975

moni77 said:


> Hey ladies - finally got a chance to pop over here and catch up. I am a trial attorney and have been on trial all month - got a verdict in my favor yesterday (defended an OB/gyn in the case of the "stolen uterus" from a 58yo lady - poor OBs are sued so much.)
> AFM - I had a tiny bit of spotting yesterday morning (which I normally dont get) so assumed AF was here. Flash forward 30 hours and still nothing else. Guess I'll test again tomorrow morning. Appointment with the doc on Monday either way. Hopefully he'll have some answers about why this is happening...
> 
> FXed to the first Feb testers!!!

Stolen uterus?!? What?!?
Awesome job on getting the verdict!




Sis4Us said:


> Ok ladies I made the GROUP it's in the TTC Groups
> %% OLDIES But GOODIES %%!!!!
> 
> Not sure how to make a link???
> 
> It's for everyone from TTC to Baby talk so we can help each other thru it All
> 
> Once u join I can Put your name and your status so everyone knows who is TTC who is PG ETc!

Yay! Be there as soon as I can!



ttcinseattle said:


> AFM I heard a strong healthy heart beat this week! And I have an ultrasound and blood work Feb 6th. It's the nuchal measurement, chromosomal testing appointment, so once that is done I will feel huge relief.

:happydance::happydance::happydance: Yay!!:baby::baby::baby:



Sis4Us said:


> We R impatiently waiting for u to Test I added U 2/2 Katie :happydance:

Naughty, naughty, KP, making us wait for you to test!!
Will be waiting for the update!!!


Oh, and welcome to the newbies!! May your stay be short and the friendships you make long!


----------



## Sis4Us

Yay Terri check out that temp jump I think we r both in the TWW!!! :happydance:


----------



## kholtmann

I am scheduled to test on the 28th. Praying for good results!


----------



## oldermom1975

kholtmann said:


> I am scheduled to test on the 28th. Praying for good results!

As are we, kholtmann! :flower: Welcome!


----------



## moni77

Yeah - quick synopsis but GRAPHIC so you might not want to read - at the age of 58, the plaintiff who had a complete vaginal prolapse (meaning uterus and bladder coming out of her vagina) and for 20 years had been using a pessary (a 5inch diameter donut that holds everything in place) finally decided to have the surgery to fix it - which included a hysterectomy. This surgery had been recommended for over 5 years. She signed a consent and then 2 years later sued the surgeon claiming she thought she was having a uterine lift not a hysterectomy - ie he stole her uterus. Again she was 58 and had gone thru menopause at the age of 44 after having 2 kids. Needless to say the meds had the consent, plus before any surgery, the nurses and anesthesiologist discussed the procedure with the patient, so I was able to prove that she did know what she was having. She was looking for $2 million. I felt pretty strongly about this one and was glad I won!

As for baby making update - Another negative this morning. Last cycle (with the cyst) the doc had me take the trigger anyways to push things along, and I didnt get AF until a month passed the trigger. I thought maybe it was just the cyst, but since it looks like that is happening again, perhaps it is a weird reaction to the trigger. I am going to post on the assisted conception blog and see if this has happened to anyone else - cant find anything on it.


----------



## Sis4Us

Welcome Kholtmann hope u get a Lucky Leap BFP!!!

Moni hope u get a Surprise BFP also!!


----------



## Sis4Us

About the stolen Uterus Wow ..... What did she think she was going to do w it anyway.... Some people :nope: so glad u WON that one!!!


----------



## terripeachy

Moni-Yeah, what did she plan on doing with it?! It seems that prior to menopause, you never know what might have happened, but she was already finished having kids, and listened to the doctors and supposedly UNDERSTOOD what was going on, so you won fair and square. 2 Million. The nerve of some people. Wow!

Welcome kholtmann.

Sis-yup..I was excited about that jump this morning too. Again, I had on wool socks, but I think it was time for my jump anyway. When hubs stays up late, I get cold in bed so I have to take things into my own hands when it comes to my warmth. hee hee.


----------



## Fezzle

Sis & terri- those jumps are looking great! :thumbup:


----------



## Blueshoney

Katiepotatie- OMG I am dying waiting for you to test!!!! 

Moni-Wow that lady was batshit cray cray and looking for a payday! So glad your client won. I hope you went for attorneys fees! 

Erose-So glad you can start anew with a new cycle. I think you should def take the progestrene as soon as you get a temp drop. I would want to make the most homey place for that little eggie to attach. 

Sisforus-I'm jealous of your decorating skills. I was in my home for 5 years before I could be a decision on how to decorate the place! 

AFM-I got my first positive OPK yesterday. I am annoyed with myself because I wanted to make sure we BD starting a 5 days before, but we missed one because I hurt myself while exercising. But at least we bd last night, and already once this morning. I hope we get another in tonight. 

I also have an OBGYN appt on Monday. I have never had any of my bloodwork done. So I don't know where I stand fertility wise. I used one of those at home FSH testers and it tested normal so I hope I get good news!


----------



## terripeachy

I think we're all eager for Katie and moni to round out the month of January, and to start fresh in February!

Blues-Good call on going to the doctor and getting checked out. I was going to say that maybe you should do the post coital exam, but my doc said between days 10-12, so you might have missed the opportunity. I think your BD timing will be great especially since you got a + today. Yay!! 

Fezzle-thanks! I'm always happier when I see that jump at the appropriate time. It reassures me that I have at least one more egg! hee hee.


----------



## Sis4Us

Well I didn't find anything for my Guest room today Boooo!! Couldn't really think straight as I've been so tired today and a Lil dizzy!!
Hope that trigger fades out so I don't feel PG when I'm not!! :nope:

Did find DH a New suitcase and shower Rods for the upstairs bathrooms so All was not a Loss!!

Hope everyone had a Great Sat and Can't wait to hear about the Test!!! :)


----------



## L.Ann.V

37 yrs old (38 in May) and currently on month 6 TTC.
I left my acupuncture apt crying last week. She's worked on my through 2 ovulation cycles and gave me the "you just need to relax" speech. She told me I'm too stressed out and thinking about it too much. I'm sorry, but when you're charting, temping, peeing on OPK sticks, etc., how am I (truly) not supposed to think about it?! She actually suggested I "get a puppy" to take my mind off things... I plan on continuing the acupuncture, just not with her


----------



## L.Ann.V

Put me down for February 21st. Sort of forgot that part in my earlier rant.

Had a consult apt this past week with my regular Ob/Gyn. She did nothing besides encourage me to call C.A.R.S. at UConn and make my apt with them. She didn't feel the need to run any tests if I was going to move onto a fertility specialist after cycle 6 anyway... so my consult apt with them is on 2/19.


----------



## Esperanza1000

Glad to hear the temps are jumping and timing is working well for you all.

I was using the ovulator app but I've added FF and its given me an interesting spin on my O day. I never quite knew how to work out exactly which day it is. My guess of CD15 is different to FF's, which thinks it was 16 or 17. Unfortunately I had a bad sleep the night of CD15, so my temp doesn't make sense. If I try putting in a lower temp, like I usually get, it tells me I O'd on 17 - last Thursday. But of it was a bit higher, it was 16. Sorry for the level of detail but you are the only people who may find this vaguely interesting LOL. 

I had tense twinges on my lower right on Tuesday and Friday. I thought the ones on Tues were O pains, but if I O'd later in the week like FF thinks, maybe that was O on Friday. I've never felt O pains before so I don't really know what they feel like. If love to hear from anyone who does, how try feel, and where they are. 

Probably just imagining symptoms!?! Impossible not too huh?

I haven't worked out how to put my chart link in here, stay tuned :)


Actually with all the talk about pineapple, I went and bought one today :)

I was wondering, I'm sure there's plenty all around the forums, but I'd love to hear the collective knowledge here about what to do at O week and during the TWW.

Is anyone following the pregnancy food restrictions dying the TWW? I've been trying to, no raw fish, soft cheese, alcohol etc. I figure it can't hurt.

My friend who's starting ivf was told to avoid cardio (that really gets the heart pumping) in O week.

If any of those with more experience or professional help hear anything else that could be of use to us all, I'd really appreciate it! :)


----------



## oldermom1975

L.Ann.V said:


> Put me down for February 21st. Sort of forgot that part in my earlier rant.
> 
> Had a consult apt this past week with my regular Ob/Gyn. She did nothing besides encourage me to call C.A.R.S. at UConn and make my apt with them. She didn't feel the need to run any tests if I was going to move onto a fertility specialist after cycle 6 anyway... so my consult apt with them is on 2/19.

Sorry you had to hear those dreaded "relax" sentiments- it seems everyone has said that at one point or another, not realizing the full implications of what they are saying to the other person. For example, my MIL said to me when they were visiting that I should "Just relax and let the miracle happen." I know it came from a place of love, and she was trying to help. But at this point, if I "relax", I will not have another child. And I would regret forever not trying as hard as I can right now to have another. God worked a miracle in my life to give me the one child I do have, but I cannot sit on my hands and expect everything to be done for me. 
So, LAnnV, many of us understand here how you feel defeated, empty, and sad when someone says something like that. Just know that you are the one who decides how hard you will try, it is your choice. So keep the focus on your fertility if you want to, be as positive as you can, and we are all here for you. :flower:
I hope you let us know how the appt with the specialist goes! 



Esperanza1000 said:


> Probably just imagining symptoms!?! Impossible not too huh?
> 
> I haven't worked out how to put my chart link in here, stay tuned :)
> 
> 
> Actually with all the talk about pineapple, I went and bought one today :)
> 
> I was wondering, I'm sure there's plenty all around the forums, but I'd love to hear the collective knowledge here about what to do at O week and during the TWW.
> 
> Is anyone following the pregnancy food restrictions dying the TWW? I've been trying to, no raw fish, soft cheese, alcohol etc. I figure it can't hurt.
> 
> My friend who's starting ivf was told to avoid cardio (that really gets the heart pumping) in O week.
> 
> If any of those with more experience or professional help hear anything else that could be of use to us all, I'd really appreciate it! :)

I haven't done the food restrictions in the TWW because there isn't anything on that list that I do a lot of anyway, so sorry I can't help you there. My RE told me when I did IVF to avoid cardio during the latter part of the stimming because my ovaries were growing larger with the increased follicle numbers, and I could tork my ovary (ouch!!). Apparently, that is very dangerous for the woman involved, and can result in the loss of your ovary or worse. But with regular cycles for most women it probably isn't an issue.
I guess my bland advice would be to BD as much as possible, take note of your CM, and watch for a temp jump to indicate that ovulation has occurred. My DH and I use PreSeed, because we usually have scant CM.


----------



## Esperanza1000

Sorry to hear about the "relax" comment LAnnV. I hear you! It's kind of impossible to not think about something when it's so important to your life, and as you say, you are doing so much toward it so its always on your mind! DH made a comment the other week that I was obsessing about it, using apps etc. that's partly why I've joined here, because its hard for others to grasp that it's not obsessing, it's actually necessary. I know if we get to the 6 month mark, the doctors are going to ask, do you know when you ovulate? And I will be able to say with total confidence, yes, here check out my chart. That info will be priceless. Hang in there! :)

Like you said, oldermom, if we just relaxed and left it to fate, it would be very easy to miss the key dates, and be BDing away for nothing (ok, for fun only!). The fact is that if you temp and do the kits you make your chances that much higher s

It really annoys me when people can just dismiss you like that. You're doing the right thing by finding another acupuncturist!

Thanks for passing on that info. I like a lot of the stuff on the Los and I have some bad junk cravings which I am now saving for when AF comes. That's good to know about the exercise. I'm in New Zealand, and all the doctors I've seen here (general practice, fertility and OB) recommend only BDing every second day. They said the sperm quality is less if you doing it everyday. I guess the advice probably varies around the world and medicine is always evolving.


----------



## Fezzle

To me, I can only relax if I know I'm doing all I can do, which includes keeping track of my cycles. My cycles have been so irregular since getting off the pill, it would have been much more stressful to think my period was late every month when I know it's just that either I ovulated late or not at all.

When I first started TTC, I treated my body as if I was pregnant already during the TWW with regard to food and drink and exercise. Then, my second cycle was 78 days long, and by the time I was in what was like the 5th week of the TWW, I got annoyed at restricting myself when I clearly hadn't even ovulated. I don't know if I'm ovulating, but because I could be waiting for much longer than two weeks to see if I'm pregnant, I just assume I'm not unless I see a BFP. Not that I'm a big drinker anyway, and overall I'm trying to be healthy to boost fertility, but I will still have a few glasses of wine during the TWW and still eat pate, soft cheese, etc. I don't smoke or take any harmful medications, and my exercise regime is not hard core normally.

My reflexologist has't said to just 'relax' but one thing she did advise was to not plan your life around TTC. For example, don't decline invitations because you might not be able to drink then, or avoid booking holidays in case you're pregnant. I've been trying to follow that advice. I don't want to put my life on hold just in case.


----------



## garfie

Fezzle - You sound just like my mindset - for the first few years of TTC I watched what I ate/drank - was always looking ahead and wishing my life away:dohh:

Now I try and relax, keep myself as busy as I can, if I go for a meal and I fancy something - I bloody have it - if I want a glass of wine - again slurp I have it:winkwink:

I do most of my spoiling myself when she's here then I slow down a little after O:winkwink:

I have been trying over 4 years now - imagine how many fantastic nights out, holidays, parties I would have missed out on just in case........

I like the saying Drink until you see Pink :haha: although these days it doesn't take much :winkwink:

Katie - Is today testing day:happydance:

Older - So when are you beginning testing then - cycle buddy? - shall I pee on the dandelions again? oh and by the way my sister had a spare lancet(sp?) which she kindly donated to science (me) :haha: so let me know when I should do that test to

Sis/Terri - How are those temps today :happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## oldermom1975

garfie said:


> Fezzle - You sound just like my mindset - for the first few years of TTC I watched what I ate/drank - was always looking ahead and wishing my life away:dohh:
> 
> Now I try and relax, keep myself as busy as I can, if I go for a meal and I fancy something - I bloody have it - if I want a glass of wine - again slurp I have it:winkwink:
> 
> I do most of my spoiling myself when she's here then I slow down a little after O:winkwink:
> 
> I have been trying over 4 years now - imagine how many fantastic nights out, holidays, parties I would have missed out on just in case........
> 
> I like the saying Drink until you see Pink :haha: although these days it doesn't take much :winkwink:
> 
> Older - So when are you beginning testing then - cycle buddy? - shall I pee on the dandelions again? oh and by the way my sister had a spare lancet(sp?) which she kindly donated to science (me) :haha: so let me know when I should do that test to
> 
> 
> X

I agree- if I really crave something, I do have it. It is better than me eating my body weight in food that is "healthy". :)

I test waaaaaay too early. Ha. I probably will begin at 7dpo or something like that (I am 4dpo today). :haha: You?


----------



## garfie

Older - I am 5DPO - so if I wait until you are 7DPO - I will be 8DPO so I can begin then :happydance:

I might have to find the dandelion leaves before then though:haha:

I once got a BFP at 8DPO - so I will wait (unless of course my chart goes wappy) :winkwink:

So we will begin testing Wednesday (not long to go) :happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## oldermom1975

Esperanza1000 said:


> Thanks for passing on that info. I like a lot of the stuff on the Los and I have some bad junk cravings which I am now saving for when AF comes. That's good to know about the exercise. I'm in New Zealand, and all the doctors I've seen here (general practice, fertility and OB) recommend only BDing every second day. They said the sperm quality is less if you doing it everyday. I guess the advice probably varies around the world and medicine is always evolving.

Yeah, that's true! I hear all kinds of advice on how often to BD, and to be honest, I think it depends on the couple involved. My DH and I BD four days in a row before/including ovulation day, and that works for us. But others insist that every other day is better, and some people even say more than once a day is best. I would think if the man has sperm issues that can be a factor, too. No harm in trying everything, I guess. :winkwink:


----------



## Wish4another1

LAnnV - oh the relax speech... :growlmad::growlmad: My SIL told me "if you will just pray" @U&*(#$&#&#)($*#)($*#*# - really? do you think I haven't?? that is why I don't talk about this TTC journey with too many people... if you haven't been through this - you can't possibly understand... the way I see it is I will do everything I can (take my supplements, chart, and love me husband) and after that its God's turn... and Im ok with that...
do I wish it was easy and one time of unprotected sex and I give my husband the little boy he dreams of??? - YES of course I do, but that is not what's happening right now... 

Katie - WHERE ARE YOU???? :)

Garfie and Older - Im so jealous... I am still waiting for O... OPKS can't get any more negative right now for me!!! im expecting the lines to start darkening tonight or tomorrow morning... then I can be DPO too!!!! FX for you girls that your little bean is implanting as we type!!!! :)

Esperanza - there is NO way my DH can do 3 or 4 days of BD in a row... I get jealous when I look at other peoples charts and see several days in a row - or "GASP" twice in a day... just can't happen for us...:nope: so I have to time everything (thanks to temping and OPK)... I try for 3 days ahead of O and then night before O and day of O... its different for everyone...

AFM - I too eat what I want and I do exercise - run on treadmill ...work out with my trainers... but my body is used to that since I've been doing it for over 7 years now... 

Hope everyone has a great Sunday - Super Bowl Sunday - hoping for some WINGS tonight!!! :):happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## garfie

Wish - Okay I'm gonna sound really dumb (UK and not into super bowl) what are wings? we have chicken wings, wings on pads, wings on planes etc, what are wings to do with the super bowl is it an award or does it mean they jump high -:dohh: told you I sound dumb:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## terripeachy

Morning Sunshines!!
Yeah Katie--We are all dying here!! hee hee. Although I'm about to go to church, and will have to wait anyway. I'll say a special prayer for you and your DH this morning.

Wish-Too funny about looking at other people's charts. Some people DEFINITELY have a lot of sex. We can do every day for a few days, but the every other day plan works for me, at least these days. Oh, to be young again. HA!!HA!! My hubs can hardly do a morning/night routine, so every other day is cool.

LAnnV-Sorry about the acupuncturists' speech. I would leave too. You pay her to do her job and not make unnecessary comments. I might have to do an ERose and b--slap her after that 'get a puppy' comment.

Esperanza-My sense of relaxing is not changing anything in my diet. I'm a good eater and plan to stay that way. I'm actually nervous that when I do get pregnant I'm not going to like certain foods. That is freaking me out a bit, but it'll be worth it! I have been taking my prenatal vitamins regularly this cycle, and I have cut back my drinking. I used to drink a glass of wine almost every day, and now I have one whenever, and then beers on Sunday for football. Now that football is just about over, I will just have wine whenever, but not every day. Of course, hubs keeps buying my favorite wine. I'm going to hold off on opening this last bottle FOREVER!! hee hee. Tonight at the Superbowl party-Not sure what I'll do. Maybe one beer for each half and then water. I'm the designated driver.

AFM-Maybe there is something to my wool socks! hee hee. My temp dropped today, but not too bad. I'm waiting for my crosshairs. Hopefully they'll show up at 11DPO again and I won't realize I'm in my TWW. :wacko:

garfie-GIRL!!! HA!!HA!!! You are too funny. Chicken wings! Superbowl staple!! Love ya.


----------



## Wish4another1

Garfie - you are not dumb :)
I meant chicken wings... I make my own version... and I happen to love them and I am sure they are not fertility approved - or healthy (i fry them then hot sauce em) but I am going to relax and enjoy the food tonight :)


----------



## Katie Potatie

Bad news. Right before I tested, I started getting brown AF spotting. And I have prementrual backache and cramps. My test was way too faint for this to be viable. I'm just shocked right now. I'm sorry, I just don't know what to say. I'm so sad.


----------



## Wish4another1

awee Katie :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## garfie

Katie - Aw :hugs: hun but you do have a line right? - if so any chance it could be implantation spotting.

Fingers crossed for you hun :hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Katie Potatie

Yep, there is a line but it seems too light for 18dpo. But its the spotting thats the real problem. Within the course of a few minutes, it turned from tan, to brown stringy, to pinky. Literally, every time I wiped there was something on the toilet paper. I threw in a tampon because I couldn't stand looking at it anymore. I'm dreading this period. It is going to be so heavy and awful...and a constant reminder. What a big, fat kick in the butt! Or the vagina! Or uterus! Or whatever! 

I completely melted down and told my husband he needed to watch my daughter because I had to get out of the house so she wouldn't see me melting. To be 100% honest with you ladies, I picked up a big Diet Coke and a pack of cigarettes and I intend on enjoying all their terrible, chemical-filled goodness. I'm a social smoker, but I may smoke an entire pack today. And if I wasn't driving around in my car, I swear I would've spiked my Diet Coke with rum. Not even lying. It's 9:00 am!

I'll get through it, there will be lots more tears today for sure, but I genuinely want to thank you ladies for being so supportive of not only me, but of each other. Great group here. Much love! <3


----------



## Wish4another1

Katie - I know you know your body - but I am secretly hoping its just a little early pregnancy spotting... 
and you know what - its ok to treat yourself even if it is filled with all that chemical goodness... Lord knows I have done the same thing - althought mine is food... Greasy cheeseburgers and cheese curds with a peanut butter sundae for dessert... neither is exactly good for our bodies - but for our mental health we need it...
I will be thinking of you today... :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## oldermom1975

Katie Potatie said:


> Bad news. Right before I tested, I started getting brown AF spotting. And I have prementrual backache and cramps. My test was way too faint for this to be viable. I'm just shocked right now. I'm sorry, I just don't know what to say. I'm so sad.




Katie Potatie said:


> Yep, there is a line but it seems too light for 18dpo. But its the spotting thats the real problem. Within the course of a few minutes, it turned from tan, to brown stringy, to pinky. Literally, every time I wiped there was something on the toilet paper. I threw in a tampon because I couldn't stand looking at it anymore. I'm dreading this period. It is going to be so heavy and awful...and a constant reminder. What a big, fat kick in the butt! Or the vagina! Or uterus! Or whatever!
> 
> I completely melted down and told my husband he needed to watch my daughter because I had to get out of the house so she wouldn't see me melting. To be 100% honest with you ladies, I picked up a big Diet Coke and a pack of cigarettes and I intend on enjoying all their terrible, chemical-filled goodness. I'm a social smoker, but I may smoke an entire pack today. And if I wasn't driving around in my car, I swear I would've spiked my Diet Coke with rum. Not even lying. It's 9:00 am!
> 
> I'll get through it, there will be lots more tears today for sure, but I genuinely want to thank you ladies for being so supportive of not only me, but of each other. Great group here. Much love! <3




Wish4another1 said:


> Katie - I know you know your body - but I am secretly hoping its just a little early pregnancy spotting...
> and you know what - its ok to treat yourself even if it is filled with all that chemical goodness... Lord knows I have done the same thing - althought mine is food... Greasy cheeseburgers and cheese curds with a peanut butter sundae for dessert... neither is exactly good for our bodies - but for our mental health we need it...
> I will be thinking of you today... :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Oh, hun- I hope this is just a little spotting, too. :hugs::hugs:
I wish you didn't have to go through this! :hugs::cry::hugs:


----------



## ttcinseattle

So so sorry Katie. Those light lines are filled with such a mix of hope and despair. Take care of yourself today, however you need to.


----------



## Sis4Us

Katie I'm so sorry truly hoping it turn into something more than AF :hugs:
Do what u must to get u to Tom :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

L.ann.V so sorty about that poor words chosen I would say the same do what makes u feel comfortable !!!!


----------



## terripeachy

I agree with the others, Katie. It's not a full blown AF just yet, and it might just be implantation, so smoke ALL of those cigarettes today because they will be your last for 9 months! Today I'm a bad influence cheerleader. :haha:

You will always have our support. :friends: :flow::flow:


----------



## Katie Potatie

Thank you ladies, you are good poops! I do have a question for those of you who have had a chemical (and goodness gracious, I am so sorry if you have as I had no idea how distressing they are), but am I supposed to go see my doctor? And if so, what for?


----------



## Katie Potatie

*Peeps,* not poops! Lol! Or maybe you're good poops, too, but that's none of my business!


----------



## Sis4Us

Glad to see your Humor is still in tack Katie!!!

U don't really need to see a Dr your cycle should go back to Norm w a Chemical I Od a few days later than Norm after my MC!!!

Hope this helps !!!! :hugs:


----------



## garfie

Katie - In the UK you can only begin testing if you have lost 3:cry: if you have had a chemical most dr's say that as women are testing earlier most women wouldn't know they were even pregnant at this stage (a good cop out:growlmad:).

I would probably say to mention it your dr - just so your notes are up to date - but whether he will do anything about it who knows:wacko:

I still have my fingers crossed for you that it's implantation - when did you get your positive BFP and did I miss that thread BIG :hugs:

After both of my chemicals - I went back to normal - or as normal as I am :haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## oldermom1975

Katie Potatie said:


> Thank you ladies, you are good poops! I do have a question for those of you who have had a chemical (and goodness gracious, I am so sorry if you have as I had no idea how distressing they are), but am I supposed to go see my doctor? And if so, what for?

Tee-hee, we knew what you meant to say. :)
I haven't gone to the doctors for all of my CP's, but others do. Some want the CP on "record", so that their docs have concrete evidence of a loss (it helps if you get treatment for these losses sooner if you should-God forbid- have more). Most CP's don't require medical attention, but some feel more comfortable with a doctor's advice on the subject.


----------



## Katie Potatie

Oh thank goodness cuz how miserable would that be to sit in a waiting room with a bunch of glowing preggos! And I'm glad to hear your cycles went back to pretty normal right after. I feel so much better about that! Well, I drank my Diet Coke and chain-smoked 4 cigarettes and I think I'm done moping now. Thank you again ladies for your support. Truly!


----------



## Kayotic

Can I jump in here?
I'm 35, DH is 37. We have a 7 year old who took 4 years. We've been TTC #2 practically since #1 was born with some health related breaks.

Currently I'm on round 3 of clomid with menopur days 3 and 5. I have my cd12 scan Tuesday. Can hopefully trigger then IF my fertigyn is here by then - it was held up in customs for 3 days.


----------



## Sis4Us

Welcome Kayotic!!!!

Just let me know what Date u want!!


----------



## Sis4Us

We r here for u Katie anything u need Love!!! :hugs:

Let me know when u get full AF I'm holding out hope until then!!


----------



## Wish4another1

welcome Kayotic - love the name!! 

Katie - :hugs::hugs::hugs: and I am holding out hope too just like Sis

AFM: well the surge is beginning- I did an OPK at lunch and the line is much stronger - not positive yet... but I expect tonights test to be pretty dang close to it... I already text the husband - WE ARE STAYING HOME TONIGHT!!!:sex: :happydance::happydance::happydance:
let the fun begin :)
I already feel the nerves... how silly is that??? it's not like this is our first go at it!! hahaha... but just seeing that OPK test darken sparks the hope!!! AND I got my progesterone lotion in the mail yesterday!!! I love it when a plan comes together!!


----------



## Fezzle

:hugs: Katie


----------



## Sis4Us

Wish yay for ++++++ OPKs!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

AFM .... I was dead to the world yesterday I usually am after a strong O and today been feeling pokes and Pinches so who knows !!!!


----------



## terripeachy

Welcome Kayotic!

Wish-Woohoo for positive OPK and a party tonight, no matter which team wins! hee hee.

Sis-Glad you're not dead to the world today. Phew! Someone has to be around to update our Feb. thread. hee hee. 

Katie-Glad you're feeling better. Have some fun tonight. :)


----------



## Radkat

Hugs, Katie. Get through it however you need to. No judgement here.

Wish - Hooray for +opks and staying in!

Welcome, Kayotic!

AFM - I'm 5DPO. Big temp jump this am. Maybe it was the socks? (Haha, Terri) :) Oh and OH keeps eating all my pineapple. He told me he'd buy me another one. OK, like today? But he saves me the cores and said "Isn't this what you need anyway?" Well, yeah, but I like the pineapple part too!


----------



## Blueshoney

:hugs: Katie I am so sorry. :(

Welcome Kayotic!!


----------



## Blueshoney

Oh I meant to add what I do during the TWW. I knit. ALOT! I also just started weaving and sewing. This TWW I am trying to sew my DH a Pea Coat. This is like my third sewing project so we will see how it comes out!


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Big, big :hugs: *Katie*. I'm sorry doll and I'm glad you're feeling a little better :hug: .


----------



## Katie Potatie

You ladies are the best! Thank you all for your kind words and for thinking of me! I'm watching the Super Bowl and enjoying my hubby's first batch of homemade beer. I will catch up with everybody stories tomorrow. Thanks again for the support! <3


----------



## Kayotic

Blueshoney said:


> Oh I meant to add what I do during the TWW. I knit. ALOT! I also just started weaving and sewing. This TWW I am trying to sew my DH a Pea Coat. This is like my third sewing project so we will see how it comes out!

Me, too! But we cloth diaper so I am knitting longies, and I'm knitting a Minecraft hat for the boy.


----------



## Blueshoney

Kayotic said:


> Blueshoney said:
> 
> 
> Oh I meant to add what I do during the TWW. I knit. ALOT! I also just started weaving and sewing. This TWW I am trying to sew my DH a Pea Coat. This is like my third sewing project so we will see how it comes out!
> 
> Me, too! But we cloth diaper so I am knitting longies, and I'm knitting a Minecraft hat for the boy.Click to expand...

How do you like cloth diapering? We were discussing the possibility of cloth diapering. I would knit to knit a bunch of longies for them!


----------



## Milty

Sis can you add me for the 12th.

It seems my body has finally returned after treatment and I saw you running the thread so I decided to join!


----------



## Esperanza1000

Katie Potatie said:


> You ladies are the best! Thank you all for your kind words and for thinking of me! I'm watching the Super Bowl and enjoying my hubby's first batch of homemade beer. I will catch up with everybody stories tomorrow. Thanks again for the support! <3

So sorry to hear that Katie. Do what you need to do.
Hope you enjoy the Super Bowl and homemade beer.


----------



## Esperanza1000

Thanks everyone for your input re what you eat in the TWW. I guess again it's so personal. Not eating anything on the list is my way of acting "as if" and trying to impress my subconscious with the idea.. But it's only been 3 months - ask me again in another 3!

The holiday one is a toughie. I know a couple of people who MC'd after flying in the first trimester, so I've put flying plans on hold this year. But it's so true about not putting your life on hold. Hoping to find a destination we can drive or train to for mid year, as I need something to look forward to other than another BFN..

Can I just say props to all of you who have been on this journey before and for longer than me. I feel like such a newbie and I can already tell how strong and how much grace you all have. It's an honour to be in your thread :) 

Wishing everyone a big O day OPKs and a BFP.


----------



## battyatty

Huge hugs Katie :hugs::hugs::hugs:

I did write a really long message yesterday, including everyone, but the storm knocked out my electric before I could send it! Grrr

Sorry I have been mia, been a crazy week, all starting with the death of my PC, the mad dash across the country to buy a new one, that resulted in me buying something not suitable, then having to borrow a mac from a friend of a friend! Between all that, the storms have been knocking out my electric, heating system acting up, my internet connection going awaol all the time and everything else I haven't had time to take a breath!

I was at my GP on Friday for day 21 progesterone bloods, to take to the fertility clinic in 2 weeks... we were chatting about progesterone supplements and my GP is dead against it!!

Anyway, now the PC/Mac madness is over, hopefully the electric will stay on and I can keep up with all of you! :flower::flower::flower:


----------



## terripeachy

Atty-Hey!! Glad you got your computer back up. We missed you!! 

Was your doctor against Progesterone supplements for you or everybody, and why?

In the meantime, your chart is looking great, as usual. 

Oh and Radkat, I had a super high jump this morning and guess what? No wool socks. My theory was blown out of the water. hee hee.


----------



## Tagra

Please put me in Feb 14, if i'm allowed by AF to test!

Thanks.


----------



## oldermom1975

terripeachy said:


> Atty-Hey!! Glad you got your computer back up. We missed you!!
> 
> Was your doctor against Progesterone supplements for you or everybody, and why?
> 
> In the meantime, your chart is looking great, as usual.
> 
> Oh and Radkat, I had a super high jump this morning and guess what? No wool socks. My theory was blown out of the water. hee hee.

Whoa, Terri- nice temp jump!!


----------



## terripeachy

Thanks! It's freaking me out a bit because a) I'm not sick, b) this is the highest my temp has ever been since tracking c) it's SO early and d) Ffoe has me ovulating on CD15, and our BD timing wasn't the best it could be. I'm still feeling good, but I think I'm going to be a ball of nerves the next few weeks. 

I only drank two beers and two jello shots during the game, and we were at the bar for 4.5 hours so that is pretty impressive as far as I'm concerned! hee hee. I LOVE jello shots.


----------



## battyatty

terripeachy said:


> Atty-Hey!! Glad you got your computer back up. We missed you!!
> 
> Was your doctor against Progesterone supplements for you or everybody, and why?
> 
> In the meantime, your chart is looking great, as usual.
> 
> Oh and Radkat, I had a super high jump this morning and guess what? No wool socks. My theory was blown out of the water. hee hee.

Thanks Terri :happydance:
What a morning, after spending 2 weeks trying to persuade my OH to go the GP to get his bloods done for the fertility clinic, I dragged him kicking and screaming down to the GPs. Well I sent him in with the letter from the clinic as to which tests were required and waited in the car! He comes out 15 mins later with his bloods in an envelope. Apparently we had to drive them to my local hospital as the courier dosen't do Mondays? Well were driving the 40K to the hospital when I asked him did he show the letter?

Nope.... 

So I ask did he tell the doc what tests.... 

NO!!!

So we get to the lab at the hospital and ask the clerk to check the blood vials. Yep he was being tested for cholesterol, liver and iron... Not one thing that the fertility clinic wants! MEN!!!!!
So we had the clerk ring the doc and we arranged for tomorrow morning now! If his tests are not back in time I will get a wee bit annoyed to say the least! :growlmad:

As to my chart as usual it always looks good LOL! Although I did get the message this morning that I went triphasic on day 20! :thumbup:


----------



## oldermom1975

battyatty said:


> terripeachy said:
> 
> 
> Atty-Hey!! Glad you got your computer back up. We missed you!!
> 
> Was your doctor against Progesterone supplements for you or everybody, and why?
> 
> In the meantime, your chart is looking great, as usual.
> 
> Oh and Radkat, I had a super high jump this morning and guess what? No wool socks. My theory was blown out of the water. hee hee.
> 
> Thanks Terri :happydance:
> What a morning, after spending 2 weeks trying to persuade my OH to go the GP to get his bloods done for the fertility clinic, I dragged him kicking and screaming down to the GPs. Well I sent him in with the letter from the clinic as to which tests were required and waited in the car! He comes out 15 mins later with his bloods in an envelope. Apparently we had to drive them to my local hospital as the courier dosen't do Mondays? Well were driving the 40K to the hospital when I asked him did he show the letter?
> 
> Nope....
> 
> So I ask did he tell the doc what tests....
> 
> NO!!!
> 
> So we get to the lab at the hospital and ask the clerk to check the blood vials. Yep he was being tested for cholesterol, liver and iron... Not one thing that the fertility clinic wants! MEN!!!!!
> So we had the clerk ring the doc and we arranged for tomorrow morning now! If his tests are not back in time I will get a wee bit annoyed to say the least! :growlmad:
> 
> As to my chart as usual it always looks good LOL! Although I did get the message this morning that I went triphasic on day 20! :thumbup:Click to expand...

How frustrating! *sigh* Guys. Sounds a little like my DH- he is a sweetie, but a bit on the scatter-brained side. 
Triphasic! Awesome! Will be :ninja:


----------



## Sis4Us

Yay Milty :hi: I'll Add U!!!


----------



## kfs1

So sorry Katie. :hugs:


----------



## Sis4Us

Added Tagra Welcome!!!


----------



## Sis4Us

My temps is freaking me out too Terri :shrug: usually don't get that temp until later in the TWW!!!

My boobs are HUGE and killin me so I have more P this cycle for sure!! :thumbup:


----------



## Wish4another1

Older, Sis, Atty and Terri - these are some awesome temps and charts... :happydance:
I am thinking I will be the only one left to start a March thread!!!! not complaining - would love to see all of you ladies with your BFP in the month of love!!!!:wohoo::wohoo:

Katie - hope you are doing ok today!:hugs::hugs:

stayed in last night, watched super bowl and the DH even made dinner (yummy homemade nachos!! no wings!!) 

Screaming positive OPK this morning... :) so we will be staying in tonight too :) :happydance: I'm really hoping those :spermy: find their way to miss eggy... - I really thought my temp would dip today - but I slept horribly... maybe it will just shoot up tomorrow?? who knows....

raging snowstorm headed our way for tomorrow/Wednesday :argh: I really want winter to end!!!!


----------



## moni77

Got through them. Welcome and FXed to the newbies!! Sorry Katie - did you end up with full blown AF?

AFM - AF finally arrived yesterday - very light but getting better today. So I am counting yesterday as CD 1

I went to the doctors today - no answers as to why such a long luteal. I do have a small 3 cm cyst on the left side - but he thinks it is not enough to stop this cycle. Waiting on the blood work. He is keeping the meds the same for now. With my quick maturation, we might still get the IUI in before I leave - otherwise we try naturally while on vacation.

So put me down for testing on the 27th....


----------



## Sis4Us

Sorry about AF but yay for a new cycle will Add u Moni!!! :hugs:


----------



## terripeachy

Wish-Woohoo on the blaring +. Yeah! I love nachos, and homemade ones are even better. Do you put beans on them? Yum yum.. The snow just started here and it's supposed to snow all day. I hope not because I do NOT want to be stuck at work or on the highway watching people get into accidents.

Sis-I guess the P is just firing on all cylinders!! hee hee. I don't have any boob soreness or anything, but I think that's a good sign for you. Hope it lasts! hee hee.

moni-Sorry AF came but glad she came ONLY because it took forever last time and was such a pain, so at least your cycle is somewhat regular this time around. When is your vacation?


----------



## Sis4Us

I'm no going to get Ahead of myself Terri we will see in 11 Days!!! :haha:


----------



## battyatty

Sis4Us said:


> My temps is freaking me out too Terri :shrug: usually don't get that temp until later in the TWW!!!
> 
> My boobs are HUGE and killin me so I have more P this cycle for sure!! :thumbup:

I totally understand P and sore boobs, last month I was in agony!
I think my cycles are actually evening out... my cycles have been getting longer and longer since I removed my IUD last August. I also think my P is getting higher with each cycles as I now get more and more symptoms each month!

I have had sore gums now for 4 days, total agony... they are giving me headaches and can barely eat.... getting tired of it now, been gurgling with salty water... urgh....


----------



## oldermom1975

Sis4Us said:


> My temps is freaking me out too Terri :shrug: usually don't get that temp until later in the TWW!!!
> 
> My boobs are HUGE and killin me so I have more P this cycle for sure!! :thumbup:

That is excellent, Sis! A good eggie for sure!:happydance:




Wish4another1 said:


> Older, Sis, Atty and Terri - these are some awesome temps and charts... :happydance:
> I am thinking I will be the only one left to start a March thread!!!! not complaining - would love to see all of you ladies with your BFP in the month of love!!!!:wohoo::wohoo:
> 
> Screaming positive OPK this morning... :) so we will be staying in tonight too :) :happydance: I'm really hoping those :spermy: find their way to miss eggy... - I really thought my temp would dip today - but I slept horribly... maybe it will just shoot up tomorrow?? who knows....

Good luck with gettin' 'er done!!:winkwink:
My chart is actually a little different this month...later O by two days and lower temps. Not so sure this is a good quality egg.



moni77 said:


> AFM - AF finally arrived yesterday - very light but getting better today. So I am counting yesterday as CD 1
> 
> I went to the doctors today - no answers as to why such a long luteal. I do have a small 3 cm cyst on the left side - but he thinks it is not enough to stop this cycle. Waiting on the blood work. He is keeping the meds the same for now. With my quick maturation, we might still get the IUI in before I leave - otherwise we try naturally while on vacation.
> 
> So put me down for testing on the 27th....

Sorry about the untimely AF...:hugs:
I hope you get in that IUI this month!


----------



## Sis4Us

I still have that root canal I need to do so of course my tooth started hurting last nite :(

Have to go WED to get it fixed hope it doesnt interfere w implantation :shrug:


----------



## ERosePW

Ok, so I've been MIA for a couple days, and there's no way I can comment on everything unless I make this a mile long, so I'll just say hello to everyone, and try to keep up from here. Although, I do want to say to *Katie*... I am SO sorry. I really hated hearing that news. I'm glad you seem to be doing okay though. I had my CP in December. I did go to the Dr. but only because my line was so faint, that DH was having difficulty believing I was prego (he thought the two lines should be closer to the same color, that is my DH for ya'... :dohh:). So I went in for a blood test. My HPTs got darker for three days too, so I actually thought I was in the clear until they started getting faint again. So sorry, and hugs to you. I do hope you're feeling even better today.

I'm seeing lots of good charts out there! *Atty*, wow, triphasic indeed, wuhu!!! 

Btw, *Terri*, I LOVE Jello Shots too! I dont know what it is about them, but they're impossible to pass up when they're around (which isn't often). Your chart looks good too, btw! Nice spike today! Or is that one of those dramatic jumps that we don't like? hehe!

*Moni*, I see AF finally arrived. I'm sorry it got you. :( But I'm sure you're happy to get on with the next cycle. 

AFM, nothing new to report. I started my Clomid again today. Pretty excited about this month. :) Hi to everyone else! I was trying to comment on everyone's latest posts, but I just missed way too much! Hope everyone is doing great!


----------



## oldermom1975

battyatty said:


> Sis4Us said:
> 
> 
> My temps is freaking me out too Terri :shrug: usually don't get that temp until later in the TWW!!!
> 
> My boobs are HUGE and killin me so I have more P this cycle for sure!! :thumbup:
> 
> I totally understand P and sore boobs, last month I was in agony!
> I think my cycles are actually evening out... my cycles have been getting longer and longer since I removed my IUD last August. I also think my P is getting higher with each cycles as I now get more and more symptoms each month!
> 
> I have had sore gums now for 4 days, total agony... they are giving me headaches and can barely eat.... getting tired of it now, been gurgling with salty water... urgh....Click to expand...

Sorry about the gums, that sounds totally awful!! Do you have ambesol there? That might help.:flower:


----------



## terripeachy

Welcome back ERose. We missed you!
I tell people that if I knew how to make jello shots I'd probably be an alcoholic, so I only have them when someone else makes them and that is few and far between. Of course, hubs had no idea of my love for them, so watch, he'll try to make them one day and I will kick him out of the house. HA!!HA!! 

You had a dramatic dip the other day, but it's ok because it's all pre-o. I'm not sure how I feel about my jump. I just have to wait and see what tomorrow brings.

Welcome Tagra! Another Valentine's tester. Yay!!


----------



## ERosePW

Yep, I had a dramatic drop right after a dramatic jump, lol. But that happens during AF for me sometimes. Now that I've started the Clomid again after taking a month off, I have a feeling my pre-O temps will be all over the board again.

And btw, super easy to make jello shots. When I used to live in Nashville, my friend and I would make a whole pan of them. Good times. ;)


----------



## moni77

terripeachy said:


> moni-Sorry AF came but glad she came ONLY because it took forever last time and was such a pain, so at least your cycle is somewhat regular this time around. When is your vacation?

I leave at night on the 12th - going to Bangkok, Bhutan and Khathmandu! A business trip for hubby - tagging along is pretty much only costing us the airfair - hotels and many meals will be covered. Will be running the inaugural half-marathon in Bhutan - was hoping to be walking it - and still might be! Now that the trial is over I can look into what there is to do over there!


----------



## oldermom1975

moni77 said:


> terripeachy said:
> 
> 
> moni-Sorry AF came but glad she came ONLY because it took forever last time and was such a pain, so at least your cycle is somewhat regular this time around. When is your vacation?
> 
> I leave at night on the 12th - going to Bangkok, Bhutan and Khathmandu! A business trip for hubby - tagging along is pretty much only costing us the airfair - hotels and many meals will be covered. Will be running the inaugural half-marathon in Bhutan - was hoping to be walking it - and still might be! Now that the trial is over I can look into what there is to do over there!Click to expand...

Very cool! That sounds awesome!


----------



## terripeachy

Oh moni, that is a fantastic vacation! I saw you mentioned the NYC marathon in the other thread, and was wondering if you were a runner. I have run a few marathons in my recent past, and I'm working on getting my routine back, but I haven't done that either. :haha: How exciting to do a half in Bhutan. You should just plan to run it. hee hee. Oh wait... if you get the IUI before you leave, you have to walk it, right? Ok..I changed my mind. I hope you walk it!


----------



## Wish4another1

moni - i am totally intrigued by the half marathon in Bhutan... I must confess I have run 13 marathons and I don't know how many half's... but I have slacked off on the running - due to TTC... 

I love the race medals... I am going to upload a picture to show you what I mean... my biggest medal is from the Little Rock Marathon - first weekend of March every year... they have a lipstick station at mile 26... i am never thinking about lipstick at mile 26..but hey to each his own... I decide whether I am running a race now due to the medal... the medal has to woo me... hey that's a long way to run just for a cool tshirt!!! 

anyway think i went overboard on the chattiness here!!! hahahaha

this hangs in my office... love it... :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







medals.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## terripeachy

That is a great picture, Wish. When I ran my first marathon (Baltimore), the medal was a big, gold crab. It's my favorite medal of all the races I've run. We got married on 10/12, which was the date of the Baltimore marathon, so we watched the runners in the morning and then got ready in the afternoon. Come to Bmore and run the marathon so you can get a crab medal. It'll be worth it!


----------



## Wish4another1

TERRI!!!!! a crab medal are you serious????? I am totally in for a crab medal - I mean crabby is my middle name... hahaha


----------



## Katie Potatie

Yowsas, lots of posts to catch up on! It seems like a lot of you ladies are in the same stage of your cycle, so this will be exciting to see how you progress...and it sounds like everybody is on a really good path this month! Again, I don't temp and do the charting and don't understand much about it. Sis had me look at her charts a while back to understand it better and my eyes went cross-eyed, so I think I'm a lost cause there!

Btw Sis, did u already have the iui? Sounds like you did?

Erin, I live in Nashville! Have since 2005. Hubby and i moved here for work. We both worked at the same company at the time. When were you here? We're you here for school?

Terri...mmmm, Jell-O shots. My husband is a Florida Gator fan and we used to watch all the football games with the alumni club at a sports bar... Every time our team made a touchdown, they would pass out Jell-O shots. At the time, Tim Tebow was the quarterback so we got a lot of touchdowns! Best part of watching the game was those constant rounds of shots! :)

Moni....I'm sorry AF came. :(. I wonder if you and I will be on the same cycle this time around, as it seems many if the other ladies are around or past ovulation. Maybe we are late bloomers!

I'm sorry for anyone else I missed!

Afm, period started for realsies today. I'm glad to just get this over with. Sad, for sure, but I'm thankful to have even GOTTEN a BFP after 4 years. Sometimes, things happen in life that suck, but they are meant to move us forward in the right direction. For me, it's time to get to the fertility specialist like my doctor referred me to back in November. I've been dragging my feet about it, but this was the push I needed to get that ball rolling. So, onward and upwards!

Thank you again ladies for showin' me love! <3


----------



## ERosePW

Katie, how cool you're in Nashville. :) My old stomping grounds. I really enjoyed it there. I was probably leaving there about the time you were moving there, lol. I think it was spring 2005 when I left. I lived there because its so close to my hometown in Kentucky (Bowling Green). When I first moved away from home, it was to Orlando. Then I needed a change, and moved up to Nashville. Then I got a job offer back down here in Orlando too good to pass up, so I've been back here for almost 9 yrs. I met DH here, and he has a business, so we aren't leaving any time soon! I know a lot of Gator fans. ;)


----------



## moni77

Yeah I trained for the NYC marathon and then Sandy cancelled it - but I ran it unofficially in central park. The plan was to start TTC after. 10k is my preferred race length. I also have really cut a lot of the running because of the TTC - so this 1/2 is going to be tough. (I've also gained 10lbs, which we dont need to talk about).

Just got a call back from the docs - My progesterone is still a little high and so not consistent with AF starting. So they are redoing the labs on Thursday and maybe starting the meds after that. At day 2-3 progesterone s/b under 1 and mine was still over 2.


----------



## Sis4Us

Moni are U taking P Supps after the IUI most drs do so I was going to say if your P is normally on the Low side boosting it might delay O a Lil but u prob need the P to get your BFP so hopefully ur body will adjust!!!

Katie glad u r ready to go to the RE and get ER done so u can get that April BFP ;)
And yes I had my IUI Fri so now we wait!!!
What day do u want me to change u too??
Also message me what she said about your fertility I'm wondering if she's picking up on something!! ;) she did on our issues

All this talk about Golden Crabs might make other think we R Cookoo!! :rofl:

AFM..... Almost threw up cleaning up Dog vomit it was prob the Vomit that made me want to vomit!!! :haha:


----------



## Radkat

Moni, Terri, Wish, et al - I'm super impressed at all the marathoning you all have done. That's some serious commitment. Half marathons are much more reasonable, however, esp when TTC. I've walked 4 marathons and 3 halfs. Both were fun, but halfs are much less painful and less recovery time. And I was just walking! :haha: And yes, Wish, the medals are super important. 

Moni - More importantly, your vacation sounds fantastic! So jealous!

Katie - I'm glad you're feeling motivated through this tough time. Maybe the fertility specialist will be the ticket. I'm going to my GP tomorrow to get a referral for a FS, so I'll be interested to hear how it goes for you.

Does anyone know why I'm still getting dotted crosshairs from FF? Is it my lack of fertile CM? Not that it really matters, but the solid ones seem more satisfying. 

Lots of testing is coming up in the next week or so. Things are getting interesting! :happydance:


----------



## Sis4Us

Radkat I would say its your temps prob cuz u didn't go above PRe O temps until CD16 and Then u had a drop on CD18 maybe if u discard CD18 temp it will go solid!! :shrug:


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Thanks for putting that picture up *Wish*! I see those 13.1 and 26.2 stickers on people's cars quite often and have been meaning to look up what they mean :) .

*Sis*, reading you wanting to vomit while cleaning up dog vomit made me wanna vomit :haha: .

Sooooooo wish I was going on that kind of vacation *moni*!

You got me wanting jello shots in the worst way *terri* :haha: .

Hi ladies, hope you're all doing well :flower: . Still buried in work here so :wacko: .


----------



## oldermom1975

Wish4another1 said:


> moni - i am totally intrigued by the half marathon in Bhutan... I must confess I have run 13 marathons and I don't know how many half's... but I have slacked off on the running - due to TTC...
> 
> I love the race medals... I am going to upload a picture to show you what I mean... my biggest medal is from the Little Rock Marathon - first weekend of March every year... they have a lipstick station at mile 26... i am never thinking about lipstick at mile 26..but hey to each his own... I decide whether I am running a race now due to the medal... the medal has to woo me... hey that's a long way to run just for a cool tshirt!!!

A lipstick stop??? Really?



terripeachy said:


> That is a great picture, Wish. When I ran my first marathon (Baltimore), the medal was a big, gold crab. It's my favorite medal of all the races I've run. We got married on 10/12, which was the date of the Baltimore marathon, so we watched the runners in the morning and then got ready in the afternoon. Come to Bmore and run the marathon so you can get a crab medal. It'll be worth it!

That would be a medal worth getting!



moni77 said:


> Yeah I trained for the NYC marathon and then Sandy cancelled it - but I ran it unofficially in central park. The plan was to start TTC after. 10k is my preferred race length. I also have really cut a lot of the running because of the TTC - so this 1/2 is going to be tough. (I've also gained 10lbs, which we dont need to talk about).

Mine, too. I should try to do a half or full marathon at some point- would be a really cool challenge.



Radkat said:


> Moni, Terri, Wish, et al - I'm super impressed at all the marathoning you all have done. That's some serious commitment. Half marathons are much more reasonable, however, esp when TTC. I've walked 4 marathons and 3 halfs. Both were fun, but halfs are much less painful and less recovery time. And I was just walking! :haha: And yes, Wish, the medals are super important.

Yes, ladies, I agree. I am VERY impressed at all you guys have done. There are so many runners on this thread!:thumbup:


----------



## terripeachy

Radkat-I was looking at your chart, and my guess is that creamy CM is causing the doubt. If you're about to O, I think it's supposed to be W or E (watery or eggwhite), which is more fertile. Dotted lines aren't the end of the world though. No lines are the end of the world (j/k). HA!!HA!! You have to remember, it's just a computer program. I've had them all, and I lived to tell. :flow:

Sis-Gross about the dog puke. I was a foster dog mom before I got married, so I've cleaned up my share of dog everything. I'll leave it at that.

Oldermom/SPP-Nice temp jumps today! Woohoo. February is SO our month. I am super excited. Oh, and I have the 26.2 magnet on my car. I wouldn't be happy with only a 13.1. It is a great challenge, but save that for after TTC. Now it's time to be fat and happy. Moni-you're doing the right thing. :) HA!


----------



## Sis4Us

Morning ladies one kid at school one more to go..... He's the hard one hasn't been wanting to go since the move!!! :(

Radkat sorry that didn't work maybe Terri is right u will prob just have to play w it if u really want the Solid lines!! :shrug:

Well my tooth cracked this Am so glad I'm going to the dentist Tom wish I could've went a week ago but everything closes in TX when they hear SNOW!!! :haha:

Hope Everyone else is doing well!!!!


----------



## oldermom1975

terripeachy said:


> Oldermom/SPP-Nice temp jumps today! Woohoo. February is SO our month. I am super excited. Oh, and I have the 26.2 magnet on my car. I wouldn't be happy with only a 13.1. It is a great challenge, but save that for after TTC. Now it's time to be fat and happy. Moni-you're doing the right thing. :) HA!

Ha, just as I thought my temps were too low, I got that dramatic jump. Well, anything is possible in the dreaded/desired TWW!
Just awesome about the marathon! I wondered about those bumper stickers, too- I noticed 13.1 was half of 26.2, but just didn't make the connection.:dohh: You are probably right about the training for a marathon while I am TTC...I just don't want to put my life on hold, so to speak.


----------



## oldermom1975

Oh, and KP- I am really sorry about your loss. :hugs: You are in good company on this thread!


----------



## Milty

Sis sorry about your tooth :hugs:

Ok my testing date may end up being later ... My body is still not normal yet.


----------



## Sis4Us

Just let me know Milty and I'll change ya!!! :)

:hugs:


----------



## moni77

Sis4Us said:


> Moni are U taking P Supps after the IUI most drs do so I was going to say if your P is normally on the Low side boosting it might delay O a Lil but u prob need the P to get your BFP so hopefully ur body will adjust!!!

No supps. My progesterone was 15.5 when they tested it after O and they said that was fine. So my body is just weird.


----------



## Sis4Us

Dont feel BAD Moni we ALL have Weird Bodies!! :haha:

But higher P means a Strong ovulation so that's a good thing!!


----------



## Driving280

Some nice charts here!


----------



## Kira_star

Hello all, 
a little about me, i am 37 and after a divorce and re marriage we are trying for baby #2. we gave ourselves a year to conceive naturally but when that didn't happen, it was time to BOTH get tested as to why not. DH is on the lower end of normal, but most of the issues are mine. After going to a FS i was put on clomid and now at round 4 i am on 100mg day 2-7 and in the tww for this cycle with testing day being the 13th if i can wait that long


----------



## Katie Potatie

Welcome Kira! You will find good company in this thread. The ladies here are wonderful!

So, like, everybody runs marathons here? That's some dedication. I grump about walking down the driveway to get the mail.

Umm, I'm not sure what my testing date will be. I guess I should be counting this chemical as a regular period? Let me wait to see when I ovulate and then I'll count forward from there. :)

And Sis...dog poop is the worst. That smell!! Also, Psychic said I have sluggish ovaries and suggested the soy isoflavones to give me a little boost and that DH count is a little low. We shall find out through testing, which I'll get moving on that once I get through this cycle. :)


----------



## Sis4Us

Welcome Kira_star :hi:

Sounds good Katie I changed u to the 28th but if it's sooner I'll Adjust!! ;)


----------



## Kira_star

i am 6dpo and feeling so tired last night i was in bed by 9:30pm (early for me) and slept until midnight up for about an hour then asleep again untill 8am and today iam still feeling tired. fx


----------



## terripeachy

Welcome kira_star!
Sending lots of :dust: your way!

Katie-I have been very lazy since the snow/ice started flying, but I'll be happy when I have my bump and can officially "relax" because I don't want to jostle that baby!


----------



## Blueshoney

Katie Potatie said:


> So, like, everybody runs marathons here? That's some dedication. I grump about walking down the driveway to get the mail.

Not me! I get tired just watching people run. I've been doing insanity for thepast year and recently started p90x.


----------



## Blueshoney

Kira_star said:


> i am 6dpo and feeling so tired last night i was in bed by 9:30pm (early for me) and slept until midnight up for about an hour then asleep again untill 8am and today iam still feeling tired. fx

Welcome Kira! Are you usually this tired during this part of your cycle? if not, then fx at implantation!


----------



## moni77

Blueshoney said:


> Katie Potatie said:
> 
> 
> So, like, everybody runs marathons here? That's some dedication. I grump about walking down the driveway to get the mail.
> 
> Not me! I get tired just watching people run. I've been doing insanity for thepast year and recently started p90x.Click to expand...

I tried p90x for about a month - I loved it, just couldnt handle waking up at 5:30 to get it done. I am NOT a morning person.


----------



## Blueshoney

moni77 said:


> Blueshoney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katie Potatie said:
> 
> 
> So, like, everybody runs marathons here? That's some dedication. I grump about walking down the driveway to get the mail.
> 
> Not me! I get tired just watching people run. I've been doing insanity for thepast year and recently started p90x.Click to expand...
> 
> I tried p90x for about a month - I loved it, just couldnt handle waking up at 5:30 to get it done. I am NOT a morning person.Click to expand...

I work out after work because I am not a morning person at all. It really is hard for me to motivate myself to workout while doing p90x. I find the guy to be so annoying and I get angry by the end. :dohh: But Insanity I really like. I need to do p90x for the muscle building but damn I need the guy to shut up!


----------



## battyatty

Well ladies I wimped out and tested AF due today, on a frer........ :bfn:

Looks like it will be like last month and I will have to wait a few days for AF to turn up! I was very hopeful for this month, the amount of BDing we did..... I am hoping AF doesn't turn up now till Saturday so I can get into my GP's for my Day 3 Bloods on Monday!


----------



## Fezzle

Sorry, atty! I hope the timing works out for you!


----------



## Kira_star

I feel like crying tonight, I think this month is going to be yet another bfn, and I asked dh if he wanted to come to bed for some fun and he oppteded to stay out on the couch for the night :( feeling really low


----------



## terripeachy

Atty-So sorry for the BFN, but don't give up hope yet. You guys did have excellent timing though (I hate that!). I'm not counting you out yet. Chin up.

Kira-Don't cry. It's still very early for you. Sucky that your DH wanted to stay downstairs though. Maybe he's having male PMS. They have that too. Jerks!

AFM-Big drop in temperature today. :shrug: I'm just going to roll with it and hope it jumps back sky high tomorrow. I won't even say sky high, just back above the cover line would be great. I don't ask for much. :jo:


----------



## Driving280

Kira - welcome and hugs!!
Batty - keeping my fx for you! 
Terri - your chart... I have actually been reading a number of scientific articles on when the temperature really rises after O and it can apparently be as much as 3 days, and 48 hours is pretty common. there's apparently also a lot of data noise from room temperature, whether you sleep with your mouth open, etc. So FF's computer program is really very simplistic. O prediction kits are more accurate from all I've read. For me this month, I think FF is setting my O day at least a day late - that day my OPK was neg and I had sticky cm.


----------



## terripeachy

Driving-yeah, I think yours is off as well. I guess because of those open circles two days in a row, FFoe is confused. I know it's just a program, so I don't rely on it too much. It is just a fun visual exercise, and something to stare at/think about. Your temps look really good. Interesting about the temp rise several days after O. I've read a lot of things and most say that the temp rise is more reliable than the OPKs, but whatever. I'll never know because I don't care enough to become an O researcher. HA!!HA!! 

I sleep with my mouth closed, and on my belly, like a fish, and I don't move, like a log. I'm nervous about what happens when I do get prego because I will have to change the way I sleep and I have a feeling, I won't have very good nights' sleep.


----------



## Wish4another1

Lots of talk of temps and o.... I have a feeling I didn't o this month... Which is so disappointing... I am going back to taking my DHEA... Last month I took it and definitely saw my temps change throughout my cycle... Lucky for me I have 23 day cycles... So I will even get another chance in 28 day feb!!!! 
Terri - I sleep on my belly too and when I was preggo - 18 years ago - I still found a way to sleep  so don't worry about that!!!!!! Hehe


----------



## terripeachy

Don't give up just yet, Wish. It's only CD12 for you, and even though your temps are still near your temps before the dip, I'm feeling confident it will go up. Why did you not take DHEA this time? Just curious because maybe it does help :shrug: This process is so bizarre especially when you know what's going on somewhat with your body.


----------



## Wish4another1

No I quit taking it because I did too much reading :-( I read that it's not recommended for low amh - which I have... So I quit for this cycle and now I am regretting that decision... I know it's early but OPK is back to neg and cm is basically gone - and since I only have 23 day cycles.... grrr I'm not reading anymore!!!! Ff says I will ovulate again last week of feb... So another try for this month / but boy watching those temps can be a double edged sword!!!! 
By the way 7.5 inches of the white stuff and still snowing... Just made bacon n eggs for the DH and dd ... I guess I should do something productive on my snow day!!!!


----------



## battyatty

Oh girls I am feeling so sorry for myself today. I have been snapping at my DF all day and then crying the rest! It's just another month that has gone by without a BFP that's one less yet again! I hadn't said but I've had headaches for days the type you get from a rise in hormones. Also my temps going triphasic raised my expectations. So I'm sitting here with a headache all day again and know it's not from pregnancy but just a rise from progesterone. Frustrating. Sigh.....


----------



## Wish4another1

Atty- I'm sorry for your BFN... But AF Isn't here yet right??? Maybe there is still hope?? 
TTC just plain ole sucks sometimes - take it easy on yourself :hugs:


----------



## oldermom1975

Atty, Wish- I still have hope for both of you. Sorry about all of the TTC (sucky) drama. :hugs:


----------



## terripeachy

Well Atty, I've never had headaches from a rise in hormones, so maybe mine don't even rise that much. :wacko: Sorry you're in such a sour mood, but I'm with Oldermom. It's not over just yet, and if she does come, it better be on Saturday. fxfx. I know that's not much of a consolation, but it'll do for now. Stay away AF!

Wish-I was looking at the radar map, and IL is definitely getting pounded with snow/ice. At least your people have you to make bacon and eggs. Hubs and I scraped off the cars, went to the PO, and then I had to get some bloodwork for my regular doctor's appt. I was supposed to have my appt. today and then realized I forgot to get my bloodwork, so I rescheduled for next week. Yes, reading temps and google is a double edged sword.

:hugs: to both of you.


----------



## ERosePW

battyatty said:


> Oh girls I am feeling so sorry for myself today. I have been snapping at my DF all day and then crying the rest! It's just another month that has gone by without a BFP that's one less yet again! I hadn't said but I've had headaches for days the type you get from a rise in hormones. Also my temps going triphasic raised my expectations. So I'm sitting here with a headache all day again and know it's not from pregnancy but just a rise from progesterone. Frustrating. Sigh.....

Atty, don't be sad... you're 12dpo, right? Did I count that right? Two of my best friends didnt get their BFPs with both of their kids until they were 14-15dpo. I know you have children...did you get early BFPs with them? It doesnt necessarily mean you'd get an early one with another baby. Not counting you out yet. That chart is so super stellar.


----------



## ERosePW

As for you, Wish.... I'm still hoping that TODAY is O day for you, and that your temp is gonna jump tomorrow. Maybe get in one good BD session today, just in case. ;)


----------



## Sis4Us

Just made it home from my Toture Fest 3hrs and she didn't even do the crown said my mouth needs to rest Dang I hate the dentist!!! :nope:
But I did it!!!

Wish I would say u need to lengthen your cycle my cycle was 25 days and I was told that mean weak o and I needed help to lengthen it!!

Batty try not to be so Hard on yourself and don't give up think of it as a fresh start not the end of a BFP... Still it's not over tell the witch flies!!! :hugs:

Kira sorry u r HAVIN a bad day hope u feel better Tom :hugs:

:hi: everyone playing in the Snow !!!!

Gotta go get the kids will be back later!!


----------



## moni77

Not getting much work done today - hard to be motivated at home...


----------



## Wish4another1

Sis- I agree my cycle should be longer - but I have no idea how to do that naturally - ??? That's why I started taking supplements... Any suggestions are welcome... I bought progesterone cream but I can't use it until I know I have O'd at least that is what I thought


----------



## Sis4Us

Might want to try Vitex to lengthen your cycle it regulates your hormones and it worked for me!! U dont have a preference on gender do u as Vitex can tend to sway more Pink but I've seen boys come from usage too!! ;)
Also Ubiqunol CQ10 Vit D is good for egg quaility
Ubuquinol is better absorded and it's best to get at A Whole foods place as they have better quality then Wally world!
B6 is also good for lengthening your cycle
Folic Acid is very Important for us Oldies ;)

List of my Vitamins daily are : Vitex
DCI
Ubiqunol Cq10
B6
B12
Folic acid
Vit D

Hope I helped and didn't confuse u too much!!! :haha:

I hate to say read about anything but read about Vitex it's pretty amazing how great herbal meds are!! It also help to boost milk supply I never had enough to breast feed my boys prob due to low levels so it really makes since!!


----------



## Radkat

Atty - Hang in there. Your chart looks great. I didn't get my BFP until 14DPO. 

Wish - I'm wondering if that one high temp before is throwing FF off. I'm not a temping expert, just a thought. Mess around with your chart a bit and see what you think. Re: lengthening cycles - I'm taking a B100 complex. Many good stories about it.

Terri - Maybe it's your implantation day? GL!

Kira - You're not out! Hang in there, lady! :flower:

AFM - I'm 8DPO. No symptoms whatsoever. And somehow I'm making that into a symptom "All the past months, I had symptoms and it was a BFN. Maybe..." OH isn't helping by asking then saying, you didn't have any symptoms when you got pregnant with DD, right? Hush, you. I don't need a colluder on this! :haha:


----------



## terripeachy

Good for you Sis for going to the dentist. I didn't think they'd be able to fix both at the same time, but at least you have 1/2 procedures complaint!

Wish-Time to be "that patient." Call your general doctor already and tell her time is of the essence and she needs to refer you to an OB as soon as possible. Short cycles and not O'ing are simple things that can be fixed, but you don't have 5 years to figure it out. I am sure she's very busy, but come on! You're not 20.

moni-I laughed out loud at your post. I logged my computer in at 8a, and cut it off at 3. I think I had two emails to answer, and that summarized my work day. HA!!HA!!

I'm going to the theater tonight to see War Horse! See you chicas tonight!


----------



## Wish4another1

Sis any recommendations on how much of the vitex I should take - ordering them now... I have been taking fertilaid and it has vitex but maybe not enough??? And I also already take cq10... I found a b6/b12/ folic acid combo? What do u think of that... Sorry for so many questions 
Terri - yep you are right - calling the doc tomorrow!!! 

Erose - yes going to bd tonight if my hubby didn't tweak his back too much shoveling :-( 

Radkat- I was wondering about that lone ranger temp too!!!


----------



## terripeachy

Radkat-Did you change your chart? Or did FFoe change it for you with more data points? That's funny about your hubs joining in. Mine only says 'What was your temp today?' He has no idea whether a drop or stable is good or bad. He is taking a small interest, even though I'm trying to keep the pressure off. 

As far as implantation? Who knows..I'm just plodding along. Another day, another temperature...and on I go.


----------



## Sis4Us

Ok Feeling a Lil Calm today which isn't my Norm I felt like this w my MC so who knows maybe its the Numbing shots Makin me Wacky!! :haha:

Wish I take everything separately cuz I don't trust Combo meds they get mixed up I think but to each ther own... DH takes a Combo cuz getting him to take 8pills is a No Go!!

Vitex I think I take a 400Mg twice daily until O then drop to one a day after O also it's better if u can find Organic !! My FS won't let me take it w my Femara but I took it after!! :haha:
I take 100mg B6
1000mg B12
5000 Vit D but I'm low in it
1600 mg of FolicAcid

Also what kind of CQ10 do u take like I said its best to take the Ubiqunol and the one I take is from Canada as its stronger !!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Terri it's not Typical for implantation to be B4 6Dpo but I think FF has your O day wrong and U r past 6Dpo!!! :happydance:

Also VJ temps will help not having such highs and Lows cuz it helps make ur temps mor steady... Might want to try it next cycle if u don't get the BFP hoping u will Not need too!!!!!


----------



## Wish4another1

Thanks Sis!!!! I have ordered some new vitamins and the different kind of cq10... and vitex... I will start the new stuff next cycle and see what happens!!! :thumbup:

I guess I gotta go back to work tomorrow :cry: only -20 wind-chill tomorrow


Please winter go away:growlmad:


----------



## Driving280

Well, here are some links to abstracts (yes, I realize I am a bit obsessed :))

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/6821195

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/7308516

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/3322540


----------



## Wish4another1

Wow driving!!! Thanks for sharing.... 
Sometimes I think it is a true miracle anyone gets preg!!!


----------



## Esperanza1000

Terri, sorry to hear about your drop but I agree it could be implantation drop.

I also had a drop the past 2 days, I think I'm out for this month :( Was feeling hopeful because FF thought I O'd on D17, so it was going upwards, and hit 98.2 - not that high but highest so far. But it's dropped back to 97.7 over the past 2 days, which usually happens a couple day before AF. 

The odd thing is I don't have bad PMS like I usually get, and it's only just today it's started really. My temps were unusually flat in the week before O so I'm wondering if that means the LH surge wasn't big enough and the egg wasn't great. It's a shame because we hit all the dates.

Now I am consoling myself with the family size pizza, fries and wings I going to eat when AF comes.. I gotta have a carrot right?

I hope everyone else has better luck :)


----------



## Esperanza1000

PS on the upside, DH actually volunteered this week to do his SA, so that is out project for Saturday ;) Feels good to be doing 'something' towards the end goal..


----------



## Sis4Us

Sorry about the low temps Esperanza but Yay for for DH getting the SA!!!


----------



## terripeachy

Esperanza-Thanks for the positivity. That drop doesn't bother me because it's still pretty early in my TWW. So like I said, I'll just wait. No biggie. And I don't think I'll do the hoohaa temps. That's TOO much poking around for my tastes. HA!!HA!! A girl has her limits! Sorry for your temperature drops too. Why don't you put your FF chart in your signature, so we can all watch the highs and lows! If you don't know how, I have directions handy, so just say the word.

Sis-Just remain calm. I don't want a repeat of your MC, so stop symptom spotting. hee hee. All will be fine! I'm so excited for you though. Your temps look a-mazing.

Driving-Thanks for the links. I'll try to check them out at work tomorrow. I'll have some free time, I think. :thumbup:


----------



## Radkat

terripeachy said:


> Radkat-Did you change your chart? Or did FFoe change it for you with more data points? That's funny about your hubs joining in. Mine only says 'What was your temp today?' He has no idea whether a drop or stable is good or bad. He is taking a small interest, even though I'm trying to keep the pressure off.
> 
> As far as implantation? Who knows..I'm just plodding along. Another day, another temperature...and on I go.

I took out the creamy cm on CD13, then I got solid crosshairs. Yeah OH is awesome bc he's totally on board but he's more anxious than I am. So sometimes he sets me off a bit. Ha ha.


----------



## Melindawntsbb

I got a very faint positive urine test 1/31 (couldn't wait until the first). Took another one on the first and it was even more faint. Had a blood test to confirm a chemical :-(. At least I conceived again. Hoping for a better egg next time. 

Good luck to everyone. Some good looking charts going on.


----------



## oldermom1975

Melindawntsbb said:


> I got a very faint positive urine test 1/31 (couldn't wait until the first). Took another one on the first and it was even more faint. Had a blood test to confirm a chemical :-(. At least I conceived again. Hoping for a better egg next time.
> 
> Good luck to everyone. Some good looking charts going on.

Very sorry, Melinda. :hugs:


----------



## Esperanza1000

Sorry to hear that Melinda :( It's good that you conceived, as you said.

Thanks Sis, and well done at the dentist!

yeah it's a good sign he's open to testing. He said, "we could be wasting out time"..

Driving - thanks for the papers - a good focus for what I'm pretty sure is PMS OCD ..

Wish, Kira, Atty, hang in there! It's a roller coaster, but we're all in this together :) 

AFM- I'm getting some stomach fluttering. Most likely indigestion but I'm thinking.. You never know. Sorry I forget who said it, but I am so in the same school of turning whatever symptoms - or lack thereof - into a positive. It leads to multiple disappoints, but I've come to terms with it as my irrepressible optimism and I think that's a gift in the end. I'm sure I'll be convinced again next month too ;)


----------



## battyatty

Melinda I'm so sorry, but as you said it is a positive to! :Hug:

Driving I to take Vitex. A very good friend who is a herbalist suggested it back in Sept. I take it in tincture form 20 drops in water every morning up till O but warned me not to take it after O.... She also suggested EPO also to be taken the same way....

Well ladies as for me you can see my huge temp drop this morning. That's 2 cycles now in a row where I have gone triphasic without a BFP. Grr really pissed off I didn't wait and so wasted a frer! Plus FF has warned me that my LP is out of wack which it is. Since BBTing my LP was 11 days but these last 2 cycles are different lengths! Oh well just another worry to add to the pot! 

Am feeling better today, got over the disappointment of my BFN yesterday. Now to see if the witch well cooperate for my day 3 bloods. Only 10 more days till we go to the fertility clinic for the first time. Oh I hope they can help!

Anyway baby dust to you all X


----------



## Esperanza1000

Sorry for your temperature drops too. Why don't you put your FF chart in your signature, so we can all watch the highs and lows! If you don't know how, I have directions handy, so just say the word.

Thanks! Please send me the instructions ..

Oh and your hoohaa comment made me LOL on the bus :)

Sorry for the second temp drop Atty :( 
My chart actually looks a bit like yours - well it's in celcius which helps too! I wish we had the option to display then in both F and C so it was easier to compare. I'm glad you're going to the specialist soon, sure that will be helpful.


----------



## battyatty

Esperanza1000 said:


> Sorry for the second temp drop Atty :(
> My chart actually looks a bit like yours - well it's in celcius which helps too! I wish we had the option to display then in both F and C so it was easier to compare. I'm glad you're going to the specialist soon, sure that will be helpful.

Err I cant see your chart, or is it me going doolally? :wacko:


----------



## garfie

Morning Ladies

Just popping in to spread some :dust::dust::dust: all over those lovely looking charts:winkwink:

Melinda - So sorry hun for your loss BIG :hugs: hopefully your cycle will go back to normal pretty quickly

AFM - I tested yesterday (POAS addict) and I got a BFN - now I've popped I can't stop :haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## oldermom1975

garfie said:


> AFM - I tested yesterday (POAS addict) and I got a BFN - now I've popped I can't stop :haha:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

I know what you mean. :haha:


----------



## terripeachy

Melinda-Sorry to hear about your chemical. Those have to be the worst! I've never gotten a BFP, so I agree with the others. At least something positive is happening, even if it's only for a brief moment.

Oldermom-Your temps are so high! It's Thursday, so you and garfie should be spending the first 5 minutes of your day POAS. Yay!! :hugs:

Esperanza-Directions sent to your inbox.

Atty-Ugh! So sorry your temp dropped. I'm still hoping that if AF shows it's not until Saturday. What are your chances? When my temp drops, the next day AF comes for me.


----------



## oldermom1975

terripeachy said:


> Oldermom-Your temps are so high! It's Thursday, so you and garfie should be spending the first 5 minutes of your day POAS. Yay!! :hugs:

Only five minutes?? :haha: :blush:


----------



## kfs1

Hi ladies  just popping in to say Hi.

Very sorry, Melinda. I hope everything goes smoothly for you next month. :hugs:

Sorry about your temperature drop battyatty. When I was temping, I found that my temperature was so all over the place, especially closer to getting AF, that it was hard to read. SO stressful.

Congrats on the high temps Oldermom & Garfie!

:dust:


----------



## terripeachy

Oldermom-I'm not sure how your addiction works, so that was just my guess. HA!!HA!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Morning ladies rushing to get the boys to school!!!

Melinda so sorry but U are right u got a Line that's something to be glad about!! :hugs:

Will catch up later ladies!!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Ok I'm back and I think I Caught up on the pages :haha: we got some snow this Am totally unexpected but it only lasted a Hr or so!!! :(

Did u get any in San Antonio VJean??

Terri yea I thought the same thing about the Whoohaa temps but it did help level out my temps if u look back at my charts the first 4 w 97 temps where oral!! ;)

Melinda once again so sorry :hugs: take time for U and treat Yourself!!! :hugs:

Elperanza and Batty sorry for the temp drop but it ain't over until that :witch: Hits!! Keep your chin up girls stay positive :hugs:

Older Garfie we have time ladies !!! :)


----------



## oldermom1975

Sis4Us said:


> Older Garfie we have time ladies !!! :)

:thumbup: Let the testing games begin....:fool:


----------



## Milty

Melinda :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Wish4another1

Melinda - so sorry for your loss... hopefully your body won't take long to get back to regular and you can be trying again soon!!:hugs::hugs:

terri - I am nervous about the whoha temps too :shy:- not sure about that at all - right now sticking to oral... but that is probably why my temps are so low (96 and 97)

Older, Sis and garfie - I always say I am not gonna test early but i do anyway... so I would have no restraint...I mean... I have no restraint :dohh:

:hi: to erose, vjean, atty, and everyone else on the journey!!

AFM- well I don't know... that about sums up everything... I have been cramping and a tiny bit of spotting since yesterday... makes no sense to me... I called the dr and wouldn't you know they had an opening at 1130 today???!!!! :thumbup: how weird is that? ... and not another one for three weeks... FX she has some answers for me...or atleast will order some tests!!!


----------



## Katie Potatie

So much excitement on the thread. Anxiously watching so many of you! 

Thanks Terri for the instructions on the emoticons. It sounds like I have to be on my computer to do them until I learn how to write them? 

Erin--My hubby goes to Bowling Green often for work and we go with him sometimes. It's a nice town....I bet it's a great place to live!

Atty--I'm sorry you've been feeling down. We all go through those low days. Especially during those cycles that seem so promising and then we have doubt...it's an extra kick in the gut. The good news is we are always able to recover from our funks and keep moving on. And I'm thrilled that you and DF are back on the same page, plus, you have an appointment with the doctor. Steps in the right direction!

Wish--I've heard lots of good things about Vitex. I don't take it, I take B6 to lengthen my LP, but I bet Vitex contains B6. It took a few months of being in my system, but my LP has lengthened. So honestly, that can be a relatively easy fix! GL at the doctor's visit, too!

Radkat--I totally get turning a lack of symptoms into THE symptom. I hate to be a contributor, but my "symptom" with my daughter was no big symptoms!

Esperanza--I love what you said about irrepressible optimism! Sometimes I feel really dumb for constantly tracking my symptoms every cycle and getting my hopes up. But what fun would be left in this TTC journey if there wasn't optimism and hope. I've read a few other threads where the tone of most of the ladies is so down in the dumps all of the time. This TTC journey can be trying enough, I can't imagine going through it being constantly in the depths of despair. And thats good news on hubby getting SA!

Melinda, very sorry to hear. Truly. There are a couple of us here who went through the same thing recently and certainly others who have been through it in the past. HUGE disappointment. But keep that attitude that its also a HUGE step to get a BFP. Sperm and egg met in time, found each other and made it far enough along to implant. That's a huge feat right there. Don't lose sight of that!

Older--The joker is so silly. Made me laugh. You testing today??


----------



## battyatty

terripeachy said:


> Melinda-Sorry to hear about your chemical. Those have to be the worst! I've never gotten a BFP, so I agree with the others. At least something positive is happening, even if it's only for a brief moment.
> 
> Oldermom-Your temps are so high! It's Thursday, so you and garfie should be spending the first 5 minutes of your day POAS. Yay!! :hugs:
> 
> Esperanza-Directions sent to your inbox.
> 
> Atty-Ugh! So sorry your temp dropped. I'm still hoping that if AF shows it's not until Saturday. What are your chances? When my temp drops, the next day AF comes for me.

No idea when the witch will fly in. Normally it's straight away but last cycle it was 3 days after drop???


----------



## terripeachy

Wish-So you're going in, right? It was meant to be!

Katie-How are you feeling?

Sis-yeah...my temps are high enough, orally. You can't make me temp the other way. GET AWAY!!! hee hee.


----------



## Wish4another1

terri- yes I am going in and you are making me LOL at my desk about temping "the other way" 
:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Kayotic

Blueshoney said:


> Kayotic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blueshoney said:
> 
> 
> Oh I meant to add what I do during the TWW. I knit. ALOT! I also just started weaving and sewing. This TWW I am trying to sew my DH a Pea Coat. This is like my third sewing project so we will see how it comes out!
> 
> Me, too! But we cloth diaper so I am knitting longies, and I'm knitting a Minecraft hat for the boy.Click to expand...
> 
> How do you like cloth diapering? We were discussing the possibility of cloth diapering. I would knit to knit a bunch of longies for them!Click to expand...

We did it exclusively from newborn to about age 3, but we used pocket diapers back then. This time we're going to go cheap, prefolds and longies or covers. It was really easy for us, because breastfed poop doesnt require rinsing. Then when I was done, I resold them and practically made all my money back, haha.


----------



## oldermom1975

Katie Potatie said:


> Older--The joker is so silly. Made me laugh. You testing today??

Tested earlier today- BFN, of course. When I do get BFP's, they are 12dpo or later- so I only do it really because it relieves the tension, and apparently, I like wasting money. :haha::dohh:


----------



## Radkat

Melinda :hug: So sorry, sweetie.

Wish- How great that there was an appointment today! Update us? 

Kayotic, Blueshoney - I cloth diaper too. Love it. As long as you have laundry in your house, it's not a big deal. Sooo much cheaper. 

Oldermom - I would have tested today if I had your chart too. Looks great!

Esperanza - I love what you said about optimism. Gotta stay positive and believe it will happen. What helps me is finding something new to try each cycle. Last cycle it was apple cider vinegar for a more alkaline environment. Cycle before was probiotics. Hang in there!:flower:

AFM - I will be trying to hold off testing until Sunday (12DPO). A little earlier than originally planned due to an early O. 6 days earlier than last month and 4 days earlier than any cycle so far. Got a tiny amount of blood yesterday. Trying not to read too much into that. :blush:


----------



## Sis4Us

Terri not trying to TURN ya I'm not like that!!!! :haha:

Older we still have time!!!

Wish GL at the Dr!!!

Radkat spotting can be a good sign!!! FX


----------



## ERosePW

These posts about vag testing are making me roll. I decided long ago that I probably wouldn't V-test, but mostly because I'm really lazy. I sometimes just take my temp, throw the thermometer back on the nightstand, and go back to sleep. I don't think I'd want to toss that thing back on the nightstand after it was in my vag. HA! :haha:

Was Wish's doctor's appt today? No check-in yet? C'mon Wish, update lady!!! :flower: 

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## ERosePW

Oh, and Katie, thats so cool that you go to Bowling Green now and then! I was there over Labor Day weekend visiting my fam. My parents and two of my siblings and a niece and nephew still live there. My older sis actually lives in Smyrna, TN, a ways outside of Nashville. Isn't it funny what a small world it is?? It's possible that you and I could end up there at the same time and not even know it. :)


----------



## Wish4another1

Finally back from dr appointment...
My doctor said to me that she did some research on progesterone levels and she could not find anything that stated that spotting before AF was a sign of low progesterone - so she wasn't going to give me any progesterone :cry: only if I could not maintain a pregnancy... (never seen a BFP in the 10 months of trying) :shrug::shrug:
she also said just keep taking your supplements...(I felt at any moment she was going to pat me on the head and send me back to whereever I came from):sad2:

she also said she wasn't going to prescribe clomid and that she would look at my list of OB/GYN's approved by my insurance to see who she thought I should go to (she was supposed to do that two weeks ago)... :growlmad:

seriously I thought I was going to breakdown right there in the examining room... I thought there would be progress made... we have stepped backwards... I just wonder how long it will be before i get a referral for this OB/GYN... it could very well be months from now... and I will have to explain this whole story all over again and just hope they will do a test - ANY test... 

thanks for letting me vent... I am sad... but I will just keep taking my supplements... and :sex: with my hubby... I just love him so much and wish I could give him that LO he wants... like eveyone else here!!


----------



## Katie Potatie

Erin, I started busting out laughing and people at the restaurant were staring at me when I read your post about throwing your thermometer on the nightstand after its been in your vag! I'm still laughing! It's like having the "church giggles," but at Chik-Fil-A!

Older what day post ov are you now? I don't know how you handle the early testing. You gotta have thick skin to do it...and deep pockets, too. :)

Terri--Feeling lots better thank you!

Radkat--Yuck! I tried the apple cider thing for weight loss...back when I was 19 and probably a size 4 (I want to go back in time and slap myself often). Anyways, it gave me the worst diarrhea. I thought, no wonder you lose weight chugging this! 

But I agree with trying something new to keep motivated each cycle. I've already emptied out our normal KY bottle and replaced the contents with Conceive Plus lube. Shhh. Hubby doesn't know because if he knows how obsessed I'm being, it takes the romance out of everything for him. But that, soy isoflavens and new supplemenys for DH are my new tricks this month!


----------



## Katie Potatie

Oh Wish what a crap visit! So sorry. :(

So you don't have an OBGYN? Who is this doctor you've seen today? Why do you need them to give you an OBGYN referrel? If this doctor you saw is not in the field of vaginas, I wouldn't put much worry into what she says! Have you previously had any fertility tests done?


----------



## Wish4another1

sorry for this long post ladies!!! 

Katie
This is my regular doctor - I have had her for 15 years... I do actually like her... 
last year she referred me to an FE here in town (the only one my insurance covers in the entire state) and he met with my husband and I and took blood from me the first day we were there... He did an AMH test (and a bunch of others I assume - although I didn't hear about anything else) and the nurse called me a couple days later and said they wanted me to come in on day 2 of my cycle for more blood work because my AMH was .18 :cry:

so I went back and had day 2 blood work done - he called me in and said my amh was .38 on this test... my score was 5 - which means that he didn't think I would respond to the stims in IVF... I have the results at home - but the only number that was low was the AMH... everything else (FSH,etc) was in normal ranges for my age...but the FE said that my husband and I should go straight to IVF and use donor eggs... 

obviously I was in shock and we hadn't even done my DH SA at this point...well a couple weeks later the SA was done - my husband numbers (best I can recall) were 260 million, 40% motility, 0% morph.... the nurse told me in the waiting room in front of other patients too...that the results were fine (didn't give me the numbers then) and set us up for an IVF consult... 

so my husband and I go in for IVF consult - again the FE is pushing for IVF with donor eggs ... which my DH and decided was not for us... and then he actually gave us the numbers of the SA... and said we would not get preggo on our own due to AMh/morph issues and his options to us were IVF (he would try with my own eggs but gave us no hope) or IVF with donor eggs or IUI with artifical insemination(not much hope there either)
so we left without signing anything... upset at how the FE handled things... we wanted to talk about limiting the number of embroyos - not freezing anything... because of our personal beliefs...but he wouldn't talk that... told us that donor eggs was actually in the Bible huh??? anyway... hubby was upset...and we talked and talked and decided no fertility treatments... we would try supplements and pray that God gives us a miracle

the only reason I went back to my dr - is that after reading 100's stories on here (and the internet) I thought maybe my progesterone was low (and my hormones are off with 23 day cycles) 
and maybe I could get those regulated without going back to the RE... and maybe we could have a better chance at conceiving on our own... but I haven't had any luck... all I really wanted was blood tests to check my hormones and maybe the dye test for my tubes... the tests that probably should've been done before I went to the RE or atleast done by RE... but I think the RE saw my AMH and that was that...
maybe the AMH and morph are killers... i should just leave it alone... I don't know what to think now...


----------



## terripeachy

ERose-I feel exactly the same way, and what if I forgot that I did that the day before, and then it was the weekend and I heard my alarm, jumped up and tested orally?! HA!!HA!! Zoinks!

Wish-I'm sorry your appointment with the doctor didn't go as well as you planned. :hugs: Hopefully now she'll get on the ball and send you to an OB. I feel bad for strongly suggesting you go see her, but now at least you know how she feels about the situation. No one cares about your body as much as you do. 

I had my appointment today and asked the doc about bloodwork before poking around in my tubes, and she said that as long as I have been getting bloodwork done at my regular doctor and nothing is medically wrong, 'she hasn't found that bloodwork has been a reason for people not getting pregnant, honestly.' I don't want to waste the insurance money getting bloodwork, so she said she'll blow out my tubes (ha ha), and make sure all is well. I asked if we can make babies prior to the exam, and she said 'yeah if you use a condom.' No thanks. I's married now! Condoms are NOT in my future. :haha: So tentatively it'll be scheduled for the 21st. Initially she said 'Let's wait two months and then we'll schedule the HSG' (which I was going to suggest not waiting that long), but after our conversation she said 'If your period is here on the 15th, 16th, let's schedule it for the 21st unless you're pregnant.' Score!! So, I can do my Valentine's BD, hope for AF and call it a week! Then we can BD like rabbits for a successful tube race!


----------



## Katie Potatie

Wish, okay this is making lots more sense to me now, so thank you for the long explanation. I'm sure you are right about the RE...they stopped at AMH and morph and figured from their medical perspective that nothing else mattered if you had to go straight to IVF. But since you don't feel comfortable going that route, it's a shame you have to go through this much rigmarole to get some additional testing done. You are the patient and the fact is, insurance probably won't do a lot to cover the tests anyway (as most dont seem to cover infertility stuff), so it would be you paying the lion's share anyway and not an insurance issue. 

Have you researched things to help improve the AMH and morph?


----------



## Kira_star

I keep thinking I am feeling early pregnancy signs like being tired, dry skin, heart burn and a sore throat.

But then again I just could be tired cause we went swimming for two hours. And the heartburn could just be my reflux playing up grrr. 

Sometimes I think it's all in my head I just want this so bad!!!


----------



## Lyvid

Terri you crack me up! I was considering the alternate temping method but not after what you suggested, that would be my luck!

You don't know it but catching up on this thread has cheered me up immensely! So much to comment on and no way I can do it justice:

Runners - you ladies are amazing! No way I could see myself doing a marathon (although those medals are pretty shiny....:thumbup:) DH and I did a 5k a few years ago and that was tough for me :blush:

Cloth diaperers - Me too! I love it! We use pockets and it's so easy and saved us a bunch of money too! I'm sad my almost 2yo is potty training (his request) as they are such cute designs.

Melinda, so sorry :hugs: 

Terri, one thing I remember most about my pg was lack of sleep and I'm a side sleeper which works fine when pg. It was getting up to pee a lot in the beginning, then super uncomfy the last few months, so don't worry you prob won't sleep well anyway! but you won't care, too much.

POAS addicts - i started at 4dpo :blush: :haha: IC's make it easy and cheap. i think mine were .40 each when you break it down and i have a short lp so i use less than 10. 

Wish, so sorry your appt was so negative. Hopefully you get referred to an OB who is helpful soon. :hugs:

One weird tip for you all, stop eating peas. When TTC my DS I read a bunch of fertility books and found that tip in one of them (not a total crackpot book either it had a bunch of the usual advice too.) Apparently they act as a contraceptive if you eat enough! DH and i both love them and had them easily 4 times a week. We stopped eating them and got our BFP 6 weeks later. Passed the tip on to another couple who was struggling and they too were pg in 6 weeks. Could be happenstance but we aren't eating peas this time around lol!

AFM - Been dealing with a sick 2yo all week. Bad cough and stuffy nose which meant he wasn't sleeping well so no one was! I got an evap on 8dpo (woke up at 4am and decided to test since it was easier without a 2yo around but couldn't stay awake to read results and at 9am there was a shadow of a line. even DH saw it and I got my hopes up) but no go as AF got me just before starting this post. :growlmad:


----------



## Radkat

Wish - Sorry for the frustrating appointment. Time to become the squeaky wheel re: that ob/gyn referral, if you think that you dr is not giving it top priority. Re: progesterone... You could get some progesterone cream and see if that lengthens your LP. Here's a good site. She has some YouTube videos that talks about how to use the cream. I know you're supposed to talk to your doctor about everything, but it's your body and if you feel like this is what's going on for you, give it a go. My understanding is that it can't hurt you as it's bioidentical to our progesterone. Just a thought...
https://natural-fertility-info.com/progesterone-fertility-guide

Katie - Ha. I'm weird I like the taste of ACV, put it in some water and drink it down. I also like those kombucha teas and all things vinegary. 

Terri - Sounds like good news with your dr's appt. 

Kira - It's easy to symptom spot. Hang in there.:flower:

Lyvid - I've heard the thing about peas. Weird. Boo to the sneaky test. That's happened to me where I pull a test out of the trash and see a line. My tests say that the results are invalid after 5 minutes. Easy to get excited though. Sorry about AF. CD kids potty train earlier, I've heard. It's a perk, except for missing the cute designs. Hope your LO feels better.

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Blueshoney

Melinda-:hugs: I'm so sorry. 
Terri-Your doctor sounds so nice and helpful! 
Wish-Wow I can't believe how dismissive doctors have been with you. I have been drinking raspberry tea to increase my fertility. I have read that is helps prepare the body for pregnancy. 

AFM-Just trying to be patient as I'm in my TWW. FF only gave me a dotted crosshairs. I hope I ovulated when it said I did, because the bding was great. I thought I O'd on Sunday vs the Friday they stated but who knows right? The other strange thing is my boobs always hurt after I O'd but so far no boobie pain.


----------



## ttcinseattle

Wish, I am so sorry about your frustrating appointment. You had me tearing up in frustration with you. I would be on the phone with her office every morning until you get an OB referral out of her. The nurses or front desk staff will get sick of you quickly and get one out of her for you. You clearly need to speak to someone more interested than she is, but less intense than the RE so that you can get the kind of care you and your DH are looking for based on your beliefs.

I just started googling after reading your post. You've probably read this, but if not I figured it was worth sharing with you: https://community.babycenter.com/post/a42862330/low_amh_16_and_pregnant_naturally
In the first handful of comments there seemed to be a number of recent pregnancies, so maybe this woman was really onto something!

I also totally disagree with your doc about the progesterone, and a little progesterone help can't hurt anything even if you aren't really low. I used Emerita brand bioidentical progesterone following my CP. I can't say for sure that it helped me get my BFP, but it definitely didn't hurt - and no prescription necessary.

Lastly, I just wanted to share the story of a friend who has been trying with her husband for 10 years. Granted, he's Navy, so there are some pretty big gaps in those 10 years, but still a long time to be giving it the ol' college try. On his latest leave he told her he thought they needed to start looking into adoption. She told him that she understood what he was saying but that she honestly felt God was going to bless them with their own child first and that they needed to wait. Two months later they were finally pregnant. I'm not personally a believer, but I still think it's an amazing story and might bring you some hope. I'm sure that you're very deserving, and one way or another you and your DH will get your LO!


----------



## Sis4Us

Wish :hugs: it's very frustrating when u can't get help when u KNOW U need it!! :hugs:

Terri... I've never heard of getting the HSG b4 Bloodwork hope U don't need it!! 

Kira .... Symptom spotting will drive u Insane find a Hobby Quick ;)

My BBT Thermometer is in the Water Closet so if I stuck it in my Mouth while on the Toilet I must be sleep walking or the Boys finally pushed me over the Edge !!! :haha:

Hope everyone else is Ready Tom. Is Friday !!!!! Yay
Testing will start in 48 hrs and counting :rofl:


----------



## Lyvid

Sis, that looks like a nice implantation dip today, looking forward to the testing! Sadly I'm out, AF got me early.


----------



## Esperanza1000

Just testing my sig..


----------



## Esperanza1000

Sorry to hear that Lyvid :( 

Sis your chart is looking good, fx for a bfp

Terri - Im glad your appointment went well. Your doctor sounds really nice.

Wish - sorry to hear the full story is quite difficult. Keep the faith. I agree with others that you will find someone else better, who understands your needs and beliefs.

Kira - I agree, you've got to get a hobby or you'll go insane 

Katie - I'm glad you related to the optimism. Life's too short to spend it feeling sorry for ourselves. That's not to say we can't commiserate and empathise cos when there's a loss it sucks. But we have to pick ourselves up, dust ourselves off, try all over again :) 

And at the risk of sounding trite, I've been trying to remind myself that I'm in a lucky position to be ttc at all. There are so many single ladies out there our age who would love to be in our position and have a supportive partner. 

They say there's no joy in life without conscious attempts at gratitude, so I am trying to be grateful for this every day. Which isn't to say its easy!! 

Afm - I just updated my mood to Good, because I was feeling pretty good today. But it made the lines go dotted because of course a cheerful woman 2 days before AF is unheard of LOL. Then I realised its probably just cos its Friday and the weekend is here! Haha


----------



## oldermom1975

Lyvid said:


> Sis, that looks like a nice implantation dip today, looking forward to the testing! Sadly I'm out, AF got me early.

Ugh, sorry Lyvid! That sucks! :hugs:



Wish4another1 said:


> Finally back from dr appointment...
> My doctor said to me that she did some research on progesterone levels and she could not find anything that stated that spotting before AF was a sign of low progesterone - so she wasn't going to give me any progesterone :cry: only if I could not maintain a pregnancy... (never seen a BFP in the 10 months of trying) :shrug::shrug:
> she also said just keep taking your supplements...(I felt at any moment she was going to pat me on the head and send me back to whereever I came from):sad2:
> 
> she also said she wasn't going to prescribe clomid and that she would look at my list of OB/GYN's approved by my insurance to see who she thought I should go to (she was supposed to do that two weeks ago)... :growlmad:
> 
> seriously I thought I was going to breakdown right there in the examining room... I thought there would be progress made... we have stepped backwards... I just wonder how long it will be before i get a referral for this OB/GYN... it could very well be months from now... and I will have to explain this whole story all over again and just hope they will do a test - ANY test...
> 
> thanks for letting me vent... I am sad... but I will just keep taking my supplements... and :sex: with my hubby... I just love him so much and wish I could give him that LO he wants... like eveyone else here!!




Wish4another1 said:


> sorry for this long post ladies!!!
> 
> Katie
> This is my regular doctor - I have had her for 15 years... I do actually like her...
> last year she referred me to an FE here in town (the only one my insurance covers in the entire state) and he met with my husband and I and took blood from me the first day we were there... He did an AMH test (and a bunch of others I assume - although I didn't hear about anything else) and the nurse called me a couple days later and said they wanted me to come in on day 2 of my cycle for more blood work because my AMH was .18 :cry:
> 
> so I went back and had day 2 blood work done - he called me in and said my amh was .38 on this test... my score was 5 - which means that he didn't think I would respond to the stims in IVF... I have the results at home - but the only number that was low was the AMH... everything else (FSH,etc) was in normal ranges for my age...but the FE said that my husband and I should go straight to IVF and use donor eggs...
> 
> obviously I was in shock and we hadn't even done my DH SA at this point...well a couple weeks later the SA was done - my husband numbers (best I can recall) were 260 million, 40% motility, 0% morph.... the nurse told me in the waiting room in front of other patients too...that the results were fine (didn't give me the numbers then) and set us up for an IVF consult...
> 
> so my husband and I go in for IVF consult - again the FE is pushing for IVF with donor eggs ... which my DH and decided was not for us... and then he actually gave us the numbers of the SA... and said we would not get preggo on our own due to AMh/morph issues and his options to us were IVF (he would try with my own eggs but gave us no hope) or IVF with donor eggs or IUI with artifical insemination(not much hope there either)
> so we left without signing anything... upset at how the FE handled things... we wanted to talk about limiting the number of embroyos - not freezing anything... because of our personal beliefs...but he wouldn't talk that... told us that donor eggs was actually in the Bible huh??? anyway... hubby was upset...and we talked and talked and decided no fertility treatments... we would try supplements and pray that God gives us a miracle
> 
> the only reason I went back to my dr - is that after reading 100's stories on here (and the internet) I thought maybe my progesterone was low (and my hormones are off with 23 day cycles)
> and maybe I could get those regulated without going back to the RE... and maybe we could have a better chance at conceiving on our own... but I haven't had any luck... all I really wanted was blood tests to check my hormones and maybe the dye test for my tubes... the tests that probably should've been done before I went to the RE or atleast done by RE... but I think the RE saw my AMH and that was that...
> maybe the AMH and morph are killers... i should just leave it alone... I don't know what to think now...



Wow, Wish- I am sorry your appointment was sort of horrible. You know now, at least, that she is unwilling to help in the fertility arena. There was a lot in your messages, and I would like to address some things.
For one, my old RE told me that my pre-AF spotting was likely a progesterone/poor egg issue (most RE's seem to lump the two together now, which is unfortunate). I do trust my old RE when it comes to that, anyway- as my progesterone did indeed turn out to be low. So your GP could very well be wrong about that. Two- (and I have seen other docs say this, it just makes me angry) it is totally unacceptable for a doc to 'wait until you can't hold a pregnancy' to take action. That kind of reactive stance just results in more heartache. Three- become that squeaky wheel. Keep calling back until they do refer you to an OB (I think someone else said this on this thread, and I totally agree). Four- that old RE of yours was a real donker. He shouldn't have commented on your personal beliefs in that fashion. I THINK what he was talking about was the multiple wives/concubines thing... which is different of course because back then they had to have sex to get those 'donor eggs'. :dohh: Anyway, he should have been more sensitive to your beliefs, not just brushing them aside to push you to an option you are not comfortable with. My DH and I hold similar beliefs- if we do ever choose donor eggs, we will limit the amount fertilized so that they can all be transferred right there (no freezing). You are not alone in that belief, and should have an RE that is willing to do it. Five- there is no reason yet to not try using your eggs first. There just isn't. They haven't looked at your eggs to determine with finality that they are poor- and even if you do have some poor eggs others will likely be just fine. There are some options for women our age who want to use our eggs (natural cycles, flare protocols, etc), and your RE wasn't willing to try any of them??? 
Lots of hugs :hugs: Wish. Be the squeaky wheel.


----------



## battyatty

Really quick pop in to let you know the damn witch has just arrived on her broomstick. Thought as much my temps were the same as last month almost exactly the same cycle! Next O due just after Valentines, wahoo!


----------



## oldermom1975

battyatty said:


> Really quick pop in to let you know the damn witch has just arrived on her broomstick. Thought as much my temps were the same as last month almost exactly the same cycle! Next O due just after Valentines, wahoo!

Hate that witch:growlmad:
Although an O just after Valentine's day is pretty perfect....:winkwink:


----------



## terripeachy

First, I would just like to say that all of you are so helpful. I love this thread (of course, I could say that about all the testing threads I've been a part of). sniff sniff. You ladies are so awesome-shiny, gold medals all around!

Lyvid-I'm going to look up pockets just because I have no idea what you're talking about, but cute designs sound fun. Sorry AF got you too. POAS at 4DPO?! Every month someone comes into the thread that is more of a POAS addict than garfie and oldermom. Hilarious! I'm going to start BOAS on CD1. There! Beat you!

Kira-Yeah...I agree with the others. I hope this is your BFP, but you don't want to get built up emotionally and then end up crashing. :dust:

Atty-Can you sneak in 3 day bloods? Sorry AF got you. That's just crazy.

Sis-Bwaaahaaa about the boys driving you crazy --> oral temperature taking. HA!!HA!! I hope they are never that bad.

Esperanza- If you go to the bottom of the sharing page on FF, it asks you which charts you want to include. Just move them over to the box on left side. Your link does work though.

Radkat/Wish/ttcinseattle-Hey! :hugs:

Yesterday (all day) I had a scratchy throat. I took one cough drop before I left for work, and I took another one around 7pm last night before I came back into work. By the time I left work at 9, my throat felt fine. I feel ok today but I brought my last cough drop to work with me. Then this morning my temperature seriously shot up (as you can see). My thermometer flashed yellow (meaning low battery). I'm going to use it one more time tomorrow morning and then I'll replace the battery, but I'm not sure what this is all about. Hubs got excited. I said 'don't get excited.' He said 'why not? Oh..because we don't know if it's pregnancy high temp or cold high temp.' I said 'exactly.' I don't want to bring him down, but I can't get excited just yet. What is this, 7 or 8DPO? hee hee. I still have a week to go!


----------



## Kira_star

ill crash i always do when i get a bfn, hobbie has been found i do cross stitch and my older sister is due in Aug so i have started charting the Characters from the MR Men and Little Miss Books to make her a quilt


----------



## Sis4Us

I'm so Sorry Lyvid :hug: treat yourself today!!!

I see it Esperanza!!!! ;)


----------



## Kayotic

Sorry some of you are hitting so many roadblocks <3

I am officially in the TWW. We did manage to get 3 tries in, husband called in sick so we could go again this morning, haha.
I see some charts where people can have sex 2x a day for 3-4 days and I am always so jealous! We have to work around he kids schedule and then we are old and I am just jealous, haha.

I was not supposed to ovulate until 4 am but when I woke up to check my tem at 4am, I was clammy and sweaty and I had a small jump over coverline so maybe I did early? I had quite a bit of cramping while shopping yesterday so who knows.

Sis, if you could put me down for the 19th through I know I am going to start at 8DPO because I am an addict.


----------



## Sis4Us

Wow everyone Posted at once :happydance:

Kira that sounds cute I always think a Lil retail Therapy helps :haha:

Terri nice temp hope it stays up!!!

Oldermom couldn't agree more Squeeky Wheel Wish!!! :thumbup:

Batty sorry the Witch got u but a VDay BD fest sounds Good!!! :hugs:


----------



## terripeachy

Kayotic-How do you know you were supposed to ovulate at 4am? How can you be that precise?


----------



## ERosePW

terripeachy said:


> Kayotic-How do you know you were supposed to ovulate at 4am? How can you be that precise?

I was literally just about to ask that same question. I'd love to be able to nail down a timeframe!


----------



## Kayotic

ERosePW said:


> terripeachy said:
> 
> 
> Kayotic-How do you know you were supposed to ovulate at 4am? How can you be that precise?
> 
> I was literally just about to ask that same question. I'd love to be able to nail down a timeframe!Click to expand...

I dont ovulate without a trigger shot. I took it at 4pm Wednesday so 36 hours would have been 4am this morning :)


----------



## ERosePW

Kayotic said:


> ERosePW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> terripeachy said:
> 
> 
> Kayotic-How do you know you were supposed to ovulate at 4am? How can you be that precise?
> 
> I was literally just about to ask that same question. I'd love to be able to nail down a timeframe!Click to expand...
> 
> I dont ovulate without a trigger shot. I took it at 4pm Wednesday so 36 hours would have been 4am this morning :)Click to expand...

Ahh, that makes sense. Darn. I was hoping there was some new high-tech tool out there. ;)


----------



## Sis4Us

Erose look up Ovacue it's pretty cool cuz it test temp and everything so it will pin point O!!!
But u have to put it in your VAG!!! :haha:
I know some ladies who used it to pinpoint O so they could do O+12 for a girl and it worked!!

Kayotic I too Od early but I got a +++ at 6Pm took my shot at 10Pm like they told me but my body still Od at 6Am 36hrs later from my Natural surge!!! :shrug:
I think it just depends how big your follies where and did u test w OPKs b4 u triggers maybe u where Oing on your Own!! :thumbup:


----------



## Kayotic

Sis4Us said:


> Erose look up Ovacue it's pretty cool cuz it test temp and everything so it will pin point O!!!
> But u have to put it in your VAG!!! :haha:
> I know some ladies who used it to pinpoint O so they could do O+12 for a girl and it worked!!
> 
> Kayotic I too Od early but I got a +++ at 6Pm took my shot at 10Pm like they told me but my body still Od at 6Am 36hrs later from my Natural surge!!! :shrug:
> I think it just depends how big your follies where and did u test w OPKs b4 u triggers maybe u where Oing on your Own!! :thumbup:

Yeah, Id been using OPK's.
I went for my cd12 scan and my 1 follicle was 16mm. They told me to trigger that night but I felt it was a little too small so I waited another day. I wasnt even close to a +OPK. I took another OPK 4 hours after trigger and still nothing.
I did the shot intramuscular instead of subQ so maybe it metabolized quicker? 
I supposed its also possible my spike was a fluke because my temp was only slightly higher when its usually half a degree higher so who knows!

I hopefully got all my bases covered!


----------



## Sis4Us

Yea 16mm is a lil on the small Side but the trigger should boost b4 release!!

My OPK is always blaring after the shot like Neon but I do wait until the next Am so IDK:shrug:

FX u got that Eggy!!! :)


----------



## Kayotic

Sis4Us said:


> Yea 16mm is a lil on the small Side but the trigger should boost b4 release!!
> 
> My OPK is always blaring after the shot like Neon but I do wait until the next Am so IDK:shrug:
> 
> FX u got that Eggy!!! :)

Thanks :) I figured by waiting a day, at smallest, it would be 18 by time trigger worked and at best, 22.
I am a little sad because I usually have 2 mature follicles, but I'll take one since I have no choice, haha.

My lining was also 7.9 so Ive been taking baby aspirin and 3 cups of red raspberry leaf tea.
I have progesterone suppositories but I havent decided if I will use them or not.


----------



## Sis4Us

I have to use the P Supps when we do IUI my Dr insists on it I don't really care for them but if it will get me a BFP so be it!!! ;)


----------



## terripeachy

HA!!HA!! Yes, I also thought the mystery would finally be revealed. hee hee. 

I'm glad a bunch of us do different things and have tried different things so when it's our turn, we have resources to go to. It seems I'm just a total sap today. Am I pregnant?? :wacko: :haha:


----------



## Kayotic

terripeachy said:


> HA!!HA!! Yes, I also thought the mystery would finally be revealed. hee hee.
> 
> I'm glad a bunch of us do different things and have tried different things so when it's our turn, we have resources to go to. It seems I'm just a total sap today. Am I pregnant?? :wacko: :haha:

Ha, sorry. Ive been at this 7 years so not much mystery left :)


----------



## VJean

Sis4Us said:


> Ok I'm back and I think I Caught up on the pages :haha: we got some snow this Am totally unexpected but it only lasted a Hr or so!!! :(
> 
> Did u get any in San Antonio VJean??
> 
> Terri yea I thought the same thing about the Whoohaa temps but it did help level out my temps if u look back at my charts the first 4 w 97 temps where oral!! ;)
> 
> Melinda once again so sorry :hugs: take time for U and treat Yourself!!! :hugs:
> 
> Elperanza and Batty sorry for the temp drop but it ain't over until that :witch: Hits!! Keep your chin up girls stay positive :hugs:
> 
> Older Garfie we have time ladies !!! :)

We did! It was very weird snow though. Looked just like Dippin' Dots! Yum! It was funny to see tiny snowmen everywhere! Today is just icy and wet...hope you dont have to get out much!


----------



## VJean

Melindawntsbb said:


> I got a very faint positive urine test 1/31 (couldn't wait until the first). Took another one on the first and it was even more faint. Had a blood test to confirm a chemical :-(. At least I conceived again. Hoping for a better egg next time.
> 
> Good luck to everyone. Some good looking charts going on.

So sorry hun! :hugs: On the bright side (is there ever a bright side to these things?....i'm a firm believer that you are more fertile after a loss!) Hoping for a better egg for you as well!


----------



## VJean

Whew! Y'all seriously need to stop chatting so much so it's easier to catch up! I just spent the last hour at work reading BnB, and closing my web browser anytime someone walked by. I'm lucky our gov't firewalls don't block this site! :haha:

Terri, Erin, seriously you two! LOL! Thank you for the lovely visual images of vjay temping and tossing my "temp stick". I will also not be turned...I'll settle for a few irradic temps before my temp stick goes anywhere near my nether regions!

Terri, Hope you win that tube race!!! I'll be cheering you on from the sidelines!

Wish- I can't believe you are having that much trouble getting a referral. Do you _have_ to have a referral? You can't just call up an OB and make an appointment? I just dont get that aspect of some insurances...I don't even have a primary care doc. If I hurt my hand I call up a hand doc, if I have a headache I make an appointment with a neurosurgeon.... I cant imagine having to wait for someone to get around to doing their job! I second (or third!) that you should be a squeaky wheel!!

Atty, Damn that :witch:! But yay for V Day :sex:'ing!

Radkat, :coffee: Feel free to test (and post pics!!!) any day now. Or twice a day....you know, if you want. 

AFM - Not sure I'll have a testing day this month. I met with my RE this am. I really like him a lot! I'll expand more on my visit in our group thread, but he is going to run a boat load of tests and said that we should not try this month. Bummer, but will be worth it to get a sticky :bfp: next month! I am CD15 today, haven't o'd yet, but we haven't been preventing, so there is still a chance. I think we'll pay it safe for the next week though. FX'd the next 4 weeks fly by!

In other news, my older sis (40 in June) just got a :bfp: this morning! I am sooooo excited for her and don't even have an ounce of jealousy (surprisingly!). I am praying that she has a sticky baby this time. She has also experienced pg losses, including a little boy two years ago around 18 weeks. I am just so happy for her! And hope that we can be pg together in a few months!

I'm off to catch on our chat thread... :hi:


----------



## Sis4Us

VJean yes the Snow was kinda like Lil tiny Balls of Ice!!! :haha:

Well I tested and got a SupER faint line prob the trigger still so we will see if it gets darker or lighter !!!! :thumbup:


----------



## terripeachy

Vjean-Minimize is my friend at work! hee hee. That's awesome about your sister. How fun would it be if you two were pregnant together. My older sis (42) got married last year, and she wants to have a kid, so I think it would be nice if both of us were prego, although she doesn't know how the human body works so she may never have one. I don't think she's really trying that hard. Her husband is kind of a dud. hee hee. But I do imagine it being fun being pregnant together.

Sis-How exciting!! Do you really think it's the trigger? How long is it supposed to last?


----------



## Katie Potatie

Batty and Lyvid, so sorry about that damn AF! Boo hiss. :( 

Kira--My daughter is obsessed with the Mr. Men and Little Miss books! It's literally the only ones she wants to read at night. (She dressed up as Little Miss Sunshine for "Dress as your Favorite Storybook Character" for school.) But because we are in the states, I have to change a lot of the words on the fly since they're written by a UK author. What a sweet, sweet gift!

Terri--This last cycle when I did get a BFP, I started to get a slight sore throat and felt like I was fighting off the beginnings of a cold, but it never came on full-fledge. It's actually a preg symptom. I feel very good about this cycle for you!!

Kayotic & Blues--I see you are both doing red raspberry leaf tea. I'm a believer in that stuff for thickening your lining. I don't know what else it's supposed to be good for, but I kept reading on the threads about how great it was...so I bought a crap ton of it online. Took it for 2 months and had the heaviest, longest periods I've ever had! I stopped taking it cuz I realized I never had a problem with my lining and this was making my periods RIDICULOUS! But if you need it for lining issues, it's the bomb!

Sis--Random ?s.... Are you trying to time your BD sessions in favor of a girl? Or doing any diet that swings your PH balance in a pink persuasion? I feel really positive for you this month. Excited for you to test!!

Vjean--That's great about really liking your RE! And what fantastic news about your sister!! I hope she has a sticky bean and that you join her soon!

AFM--nuttin!


----------



## Kayotic

Katie Potatie said:


> Batty and Lyvid, so sorry about that damn AF! Boo hiss. :(
> 
> 
> 
> Kayotic & Blues--I see you are both doing red raspberry leaf tea. I'm a believer in that stuff for thickening your lining. I don't know what else it's supposed to be good for, but I kept reading on the threads about how great it was...so I bought a crap ton of it online. Took it for 2 months and had the heaviest, longest periods I've ever had! I stopped taking it cuz I realized I never had a problem with my lining and this was making my periods RIDICULOUS! But if you need it for lining issues, it's the bomb!

My first clomid period was so light. I could have gone the entire 4 days without a pad. It was really just 4 days of spotting.
My second one, my lining was 6 at my cd12 scan but my period was so much heavier, but I didn start the tea until cd12 either so I'm not sure how much it helped!

This current cycle, I started it at day 9 and it was 7.9 on cd12! I am still drinking it because I just love it. I'm also taking a baby aspirin and I am supposed to start progesterone - 
I have a feeling this next cycle is going to be like shark week up in this bitch.


----------



## Sis4Us

Shark Week :rofl: :rofl:

I was taking Red Rasberry before seeing the FS but he told me to stop it cuz it can cause issues w Medicated cycle :shrug: He also told me stop the Vitex but I took it this month after my Femara!!! :haha:

Katie if u want to know anything about Swaying I got the answer :haha: I don't really talk about it on here cuz most just want to get PG and don't have gender preference but I was on InGender and we made a Facebook Group of Pink Swayers!!! :haha:

I pretty much threw all the swaying out the window since it been so long and we still aren't PG!!!
But Ive tried it all the 1st Yr was cut off but only had the MC and that was closer to O!! I've done diet Gels and Supps!!! I'm taking the Vitex it supposedly sways but really taking it for fertility ..... Our timing was spot on this Cycle for girl but timing holds the least importance!!

Been having a Ton of Pokes on the right side since this afternoon :shrug: boy side but I can only sit and wait!!! :coffee:


----------



## Blueshoney

Kayotic said:


> Sorry some of you are hitting so many roadblocks <3
> 
> I am officially in the TWW. We did manage to get 3 tries in, husband called in sick so we could go again this morning, haha.
> I see some charts where people can have sex 2x a day for 3-4 days and I am always so jealous! We have to work around he kids schedule and then we are old and I am just jealous, haha.
> 
> I was not supposed to ovulate until 4 am but when I woke up to check my tem at 4am, I was clammy and sweaty and I had a small jump over coverline so maybe I did early? I had quite a bit of cramping while shopping yesterday so who knows.
> 
> Sis, if you could put me down for the 19th through I know I am going to start at 8DPO because I am an addict.

OMG I got so excited when I saw this until I continued reading and it was a trigger. I was all I MUST GET WHATEVER SHE HAS!:haha::haha:

DH and I bd pretty often. I think I am very lucky in regards to that. We have months that we are everyday sometimes multiple times. Every once in a while life starts to get in the way and then we just bd before we work out so we are not too tired when we go to bed. :blush::

I'm sorry to the ladies that got BFNs. But I won't give up hope for you ladies just yet!

Sis-Did the dr tell you how long the trigger shot stays in your system? Have you had a faint positive before at this time from the trigger shot? If not then maybe it is not a false positive. :) 

AFM-After I updated FF with this morning's temp, it recalculated O day to Sunday, which is the day I thought I O'd. But the crosshairs are still dotted. I am now going to be even more impatient. I am nervous that I will get a BFN this month and according to FF, I will be Oing next when DH is away for the weekend. 

And I am officially crazy that I am working about the next cycle when I am not even half way through this cycle's TWW.


----------



## Sis4Us

I've gotten a false +++++ on a Frer at 8Dpo but not a Cheapie!!!! :shrug:

Will test again Tom and compare ... lighter???? darker?????


----------



## garfie

Sis - Darker darker darker :happydance:

Blue - I also skimmed over Sis post and got excited :wacko:

You ladies chat to much:haha:

AFM - 11DPO and BFN this morning and with the temp drop - not feeling as confident :cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Esperanza1000

Sorry to hear that garfie.. You never know though..

That's great Sis, hope it gets darker..

Afm - 11dpo, my temp bounced up again today which was heartening, but am feeling super PMSy and broke down & got a bfn today :(

Good luck to all


----------



## Fezzle

Good luck to everyone testing soon or waiting for their tests to go positive! I hope it's just too early for those of you getting BFNs!

AFM- just waiting to ovulate (hopefully!).


----------



## Wish4another1

I do want to say thank you gals for all of your encouragement... I have ordered new progesterone cream and supplements on your advice...

Sis and Terri - I feel good baby vibes for both of you!! :happydance:

kayotic - I am always jealous when someone shares they bd twice a day "gasp" (blues I am looking at you!! :thumbup:) I don't get that ever... I am Praying I can get 2 days in a row... but way to go ladies that can get their men to go twice a day!!! woo hoooo

AFM - got CH this morning... depressing - I am totally disheartened with our BD this time around... :( good thing is in 10 days I can start over!! yippee for short cycles...

I ordered progesterone cream but have no idea how to use it - can anyone give a shout out for that? I don't know how much or how often... I put a small amount on after the shower this morning -belly and thighs... hope thats right!!! :)
have a great weekend ladies - taking the DD prom dress shopping today and going furniture shopping with the DH tomorrow...


----------



## terripeachy

garfie/Esperanza-sorry for the BFNs, but neither of you are out yet, so it's ok.

Fezzle-Hope you ovulate soon too! I'm rooting for you.

Blues-I know we love planning in advance, but sometimes you just gotta take things day by day. You're right, you are only midway in this cycle, so don't think about not getting pregnant. You have a great chance! If/when AF gets here, then you can figure out how to get to your hubs for a quicky and get back home. HA!!HA!!

Kayotic-Shark week made me laugh too. Touché.

Katie-Nothing to report is fine by me. That's pretty much my report too. Just chillin' around the house today and then going over to a friend's house for dinner and Olympics. I tried to stay awake for the final torch lighting, and I just saw people jogging around and conked out. Oh well...I like the games better than the opening ceremony. I do like the torch lighting. My husband never listens to me when I say to wake me up for certain things. I guess he gets upset with me being pouty and grumpy when he wakes me up. Now I'm pouty and grumpy because it's 2 hours later, and I missed whatever I wanted to see! hee hee. 

Have a great day ladies!


----------



## Sis4Us

Yay for Retail Therapy Wish my Fav!!!! W the P cream they are all a Lil different I did mine Morning and note around the same time about a one pump on my wrist and then rub my wrist together!!! HTH

Well my test looks the same this Am :( not going to even try a Frer until Sun well we will see if I have will power!!! :haha:

Terri why do we always post at the same time :haha: Glad u r Chillin today !!!!! :)


----------



## ttcinseattle

Wish - I did 1/4tsp twice a day. I literally kept a measuring spoon in the box with the cream to be sure I was using a consistent dose. I rotated around my body, so Monday morning left thigh, Monday evening right thigh, etc. using three areas - thighs, tummy and lower back. Remember not to start it until you know you've ovulated (I waited for cross hairs, so about 3dpo) and either stop using once you've confirmed you're not pregnant or keep using for first tri once you get a BFP!

The cream is not as strong as prescribed supplements, so it probably won't be enough to stop your period from coming, so you can either rely on your period to know that you're not pregnant and stop using until O, or you can test. With your shorter cycles I'd probably rely on AF breaking through since you might not be testing positive yet by the time you expect AF. It could lengthen your cycles a little bit, which in your case might be great!

Let us know if you have any other questions! Good luck!

Sis, waiting on an update from, and crossing fingers for a darker line!!! (Oops, posted while you were lol. Still have my fingers crossed for Sunday then!!!)


----------



## Sis4Us

I have no Willpower and All the throbbing last nite had me worried of a Cyst took a FRER and it's pretty dark!!!!
I'm afraid it's the trigger I really don't know what to think I guess I will just test every day and hope for Progression and Not Regression!!! :shrug:

I went off on my Big cuz he thinks I'm his ATM so I'm going to go get some Retail therapy !!!

Love u guys!!!! :)


----------



## ttcinseattle

Sis, pictures?! I was thinking those Internet cheapies stayed so light for me the first few days, you really couldn't see progression on them at first. I wouldn't think the trigger would be very dark at this point, what does your doc say? Eek, I'm so excited for you! Can't wait to see how tomorrow goes!


----------



## Milty

Sis I agree if it's very dark I don't think it could be your trigger!


----------



## Radkat

Oooh Sis, my excitement for you is growing! Keep us posted!

Wish - Sorry for the less than great BD timing. Hopefully you've got a long lasting spermie hanging around. Glad you got the progesterone cream. Seattle's instructions are just what I have read as well. I may go for that too.

Terri - I've got a cold too. Hope yours is something more... :)

I'm in the 11DPO club as well. Got a BFN this am. I was hoping that the spotting I was getting was implantation, but since it started on 8DPO, I would think I would have gotten so sort of line by now. Never spotted this early before, so that's pretty disheartening. I may do progesterone cream next month as well. Also going to make the appt with my new gyn for blood work.


----------



## Kayotic

Wish4another1 said:


> kayotic - I am always jealous when someone shares they bd twice a day "gasp" (blues I am looking at you!! :thumbup:) I don't get that ever... I am Praying I can get 2 days in a row... but way to go ladies that can get their men to go twice a day!!! woo hoooo

I was joking with dh last night about going again. He sadi "Its actually sore. Like its been abused. I need 4 days to recover please" hahaha


----------



## terripeachy

Radkat-Be careful with taking progesterone. It seems that your temps are in the good range for sustaining a baby, because my doc told me 98 and above and you are well over that, so just take it easy. Although the others say that when you have spotting prior to AF you may need it, so who really knows. Sorry you have a cold. I took one more shot of Dayquil this morning, and I hope it's my last. I feel really lazy today, but I am going to have to get up and go grocery shopping at one point since I have to dessert to my friend's house tonight and we have no food.

Sis-I will remain calm, but when you say your FRER is dark, do you mean, two lines dark? You tell me how to feel. There is an emoticon I want to use, but I'll save it.

Wish-Good call on the progesterone cream. I hope it works for you!


----------



## moni77

ugh - I was about to send a post and the internet froze and deleted it...

Anyways - finally caught up over here. Sis I am optimistic for you - I think it is too late for a dark trigger line.

AFM - the hormones from the cyst are definitely playing with me - I am bloated and gassy and still spotting even though my period finished on Tuesday. The spotting is just far enough apart so that I think I am finally done and NOPE there it is again. ugh. I put in a tampon today to try to soak up the rest - think that will work?

Anyways - I can't remember the rest of my response...FXed to this weeks testers and sorry to those AF got.


----------



## Sis4Us

The Lego Movie was Fab if u have Boys they will LOVE It!!! 

I can't post a PIC from my IPad or IPhone :( I say dark but it's not super Dark but looks darker than I would think the trigger would be by Now!!! :shrug:

If anyone knows how to post a pic from a IPhone let me know!!! Thanks ladies


----------



## terripeachy

My chart has taken a severe cliff dive and now Ffoe is confused. I was DPO9 today. Now I'm nothing. :wacko:

I spoke too soon. I'm not nothing. I went pee, and there was blood in the water. Yes, it's usually that time when your temp takes a dive, but this is just beyond me. And...after I got out of the bathroom, my stomach started hurting a little. *sigh* I guess I'll put on a pantiliner, and get ready for church, but, boy, I am not feeling it at.all.


----------



## oldermom1975

terripeachy said:


> My chart has taken a severe cliff dive and now Ffoe is confused. I was DPO9 today. Now I'm nothing. :wacko:
> 
> I spoke too soon. I'm not nothing. I went pee, and there was blood in the water. Yes, it's usually that time when your temp takes a dive, but this is just beyond me. And...after I got out of the bathroom, my stomach started hurting a little. *sigh* I guess I'll put on a pantiliner, and get ready for church, but, boy, I am not feeling it at.all.

Sorry, Terri. Looking at your chart, it seems like you did actually ovulate...maybe your progesterone is off? Whatever it is, I am sorry. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Wish4another1

terri - :hugs::hugs: so sorry about this ?? bleeding... what the heck is going on??? regardless I hope you can enjoy your Sunday. :(

Sis!! waiting for you to warm up central Illinois deep freeze with a BFP!!! :) 

kayotic - your DH sounds like mine - I had a good laugh at his response!!!

AFM: went prom dress shopping yesterday = success!! bought her dress at a consignment shop for 170ish dollars!!! and considering we tried on $300+ dresses - that is definitely a success... my DD's dad died very unexpectedly(at 52) August... so some days we struggle...but yesterday was a good day... I like those days...

we also bought a new sectional and recliner for the living room - which we desperately need - we have deck furniture in our living room at the moment!!!!:haha::haha: unfortunately won't be delivered until middle of march!! 

using my P cream and liking that FF rated our BB'ing as "GOOD" this month... I sure don't agree.... I had a dream last night we were preg with a girl and decided to name her Rose... not sure what that means!!! :)

Happy Sunday everyone! I will be cleaning carpets after church woooo hoooo!! I know you guys are jealous...:haha::haha:


----------



## Kayotic

Terri, do you have PCOS? Your charts look a lot like mine when I dont trigger.

Wish, good luck! I got a "High" score but today I had fallback and its really screwing with my head.


----------



## Sis4Us

Terri so sorry to hear this :hugs: hope everything sorts it's self out!!! 

AFM my test this am was a tad lighter I think it's close but a Tad lighter :nope: not sure how the trigger could last 10 day now 11 but I'm thinking this is the case!!!
W my MC my lines where really faint I just hope it's not that I would rather it be the trigger!!!


----------



## VJean

Sis4Us said:


> The Lego Movie was Fab if u have Boys they will LOVE It!!!
> 
> I can't post a PIC from my IPad or IPhone :( I say dark but it's not super Dark but looks darker than I would think the trigger would be by Now!!! :shrug:
> 
> If anyone knows how to post a pic from a IPhone let me know!!! Thanks ladies

Sis, if you download the Photobucket App on your phone or iPad (or both), then you just upload the pic to that. Then in photobucket click on the chain link icon in top right corner, select IMG code ( I think), and paste into your message on BnB. Super easy! You can always preview your post to make sure it worked and if not, try a different code. Let me know if you have any questions. We want pictures!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Thanks VJean I'll do that now!!!!

This am my line was lighter but I think I didn't hold long enough took another it's darker!! :)


----------



## Katie Potatie

Sis I'm so freaking excited for you!!!!! I mean, this sounds really good. I can't wait to see pics. Thanks VJean cuz I never knew how to do that from iPhone either.

Terri...is it true red blood? Are you getting menstrual cramps? Is that the pain you are feeling? Of course it could be many things, often when I get cysts I will start to get funny pains that aren't menstrual cramp related and some midcycle spotting. But this last cycle, at 9dpo, I got mauve spotting and figured it was an indication that I'd eventually get my period. And that wasn't the case. Don't throw in the towel yet!!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Let see

9Dpo 
https://s28.photobucket.com/albums/...096f80db_zpsa1a2c177.jpg&evt=user_media_share


----------



## Sis4Us

How bout this!!!

https://s28.photobucket.com/albums/...e71ea7e3_zps44140075.jpg&evt=user_media_share


----------



## Driving280

Sis, so exciting for you!! That looks very clear and darker....

Anyone use Wondfos? I am 8DPO according to FF but I think I am 9 DPO actually - took a test this morning, looked very white but then when I checked back a few hours later, there was the squintiest squinter that ever squinted... Probably an evap, but last time I was pregnant, I went and checked my "negative" tests a few days later and there were super faint ones at 9 dpo. Not hoping yet, but anyone have experience with wondfo evaps?


----------



## Sis4Us

I used Wondofos way back but never got anything on them sorry I can't help!!


----------



## VJean

Looks darker to me, Sis! If you use the code that starts with , it will post the pic directly in your post. :)

Driving, I've used Wondfo for a few years and never had a problem with them until this last batch. A super squinter on a Wondfo always turned into a BFP for me, but now I'm leary... As they say, always back up a wondfo with a FRER! FX'd for you!


----------



## Driving280

Thanks! I will have to wait a few days, as I've found Wondfos so much more sensitive than FRER. Ugh. Hate getting my hopes up.


----------



## Sis4Us

I tried that VJean but it just gave a Lil ? Box so idk!!!


----------



## ttcinseattle

Sis! Congrats!!! Those are some strong looking positives! I'm overjoyed for you :)

Driving - I've only used Wondfo the month I got pregnant, but in my experience they were totally stark white negative (and stayed that way) when I was testing too early, and then at 11dpo I got a fairly faint but noticeable positive on an FRER and the lightest of light shadow positive on a Wondfo. Wondfo stayed super light for days, if it wasn't for the darker FRER I would have never known what to think with the Wondfo. It did turn positive within 15 minutes, not hours later, but I'm feeling optimistic for you!!


----------



## Milty

Sis this is really looking good!!! It looks darker to me:thumbup:

I used to not have problems with Wondfo but last fall I started having a lot of bad evaps and even false positives.


----------



## Mischief

WOO HOO, SIS!!!! Awesome! Awesome!! AWESOME!!!!!!


----------



## terripeachy

I think I'm out already. I didn't want to go pee again, but I did, and there was more blood. I put in a tampon, but I don't have any pain or cramping. I was thrown for a loop because I didn't even have one cramp. It just felt weird when I peed this morning, and then I looked down and saw red. This was a 24 day cycle. So short and so ridiculous. I guess the good thing is that I can chill out at home today.

Sis-those are definitely positives! I'm so excited for you!!! Woohoo!!


----------



## Katie Potatie

Sis, The lines definitely appear to be getting darker.... I mean wouldn't the trigger already be gone or superduper faint at this point??

Terri, What's your normal cycle length?

Driving, sorry I never used them before, so can't help!


----------



## Sis4Us

I will feel better when I get bloods to verify everything is good!!!

Thanks ladies!!!

Terri :hugs:


----------



## Sis4Us

Katie I looked back at my False ++++ at 8Dpo and I couldn't even really see it in the pic just in person so I would say at 10Dpo yes it would be very very Faint!!! :)


----------



## Driving280

Sis, I am so excited for you!!!


----------



## moni77

yay sis!!!!


----------



## Radkat

Terri - I'm sorry about the early AF. That sucks. :hugs:
Driving - I use Wondfos. I dug them out a few hours later and seen a faint line and I didn't end up being pregnant. Hope yours is a BFP!
Sis- I understand your hesitancy, but those are definitely BFPs.

AFM - My cold is in full force (and LO got it :( ) and it threw off my temp this am. It was 99.2, but i'm sure that isn't accurate. But the spotting has stopped and now AF, so I don't know what's going on. AF is due tomorrow, so I'll test again if she doesn't show up.


----------



## Fezzle

Yay, Sis- looks very promising!!

AFM- I'm having all my usual signs of impending ovulation- hopefully my blood test on the 17th will show that I am actually ovulating. But, it might not matter anyway- OH and I BDed yesterday morning (and Thurs night), and now today he wasn't 'feeling well' and not up for it, so right now I'm just hoping I can control my frustration and annoyance at him for the next few days so that if he does become up for it, I'll let him!


----------



## Blueshoney

Sis - Congratulations!! It looks like a strong positive to me! 

Terri-It could be implantation dip and bleeding. If you have never had such a short cycle, it just doesnt make sense unless you O'd super early.


----------



## terripeachy

Radkat-The dreaded 99.2. Just kidding. That was my temperature the day I had a scratchy throat.

Blues-I just typed in M on FFoe for my period, so I'm ready for a new cycle. My cycles are always pretty light (as in less than three days, nothing traumatic), so I put an M because this one was a crushing blow. My cycles are usually 27-28 days. I did have a 25 day cycle the last time Ffoe couldn't figure out my body (mid October), so whenever it can't figure out my body, I usually have a short cycle. :shrug: I'm over it, but thanks for the positivity. :friends: And...my period is probably just about over at this point as well. Sianara, witch!

Fezzle-Yeah, just be ready for when he is! It's frustrating, I know, but he doesn't need to know that he's a workhorse just yet. HA!!HA!!


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Congratulations, Sis! :happydance: I think this is it for you!

Feels so good to have the TTC status under my name again. And, no. No sperm traitors in this family. :nope: Started spotting tonight, tomorrow will be cd 1. DH says we're back to TTC this month. . .just praying he doesn't change his mind again.


----------



## ERosePW

Clearly so much catching up for me to do! But I saw Sis's BFP, and OMG, I was SOOO happy to see that!! Congrats Sis!!! Looks like a pretty solid BFP to me girl! What awesome news!:happydance:

I'm so tired, my eyes are rolling into the back of my head as I'm typing, so I will catch up with everyone in the morning!

xoxo


----------



## kfs1

Congratulations Sis!!! So exciting!

Terri - sorry about the early period. Definitely happened to me before and it's like an extra slap in the face. :(


----------



## Sis4Us

Terri so Sorry :hugs: my cycle was really light like that and my Dr put me on P to lengthen my cycle and give me a proper AF!!!! :hugs:

Thanks Ladies!!!!! :)
Well I shouldnt have taken my test this Am I'm one of those that does better w 3MU my test this Am was way lighter but I knew it would be as my pee looked like water!! :shrug:
I will take another when my pee is more concentrated .... I've been Makin more toilet trips Already!!! :haha:
Should buy stock n FRER for as many as I've bought this cycle!!! :rofl:

Mom so glad to hear U r TTC Again!!!!

Fezzle hope u get in one more try!!!!

Erose get some sleep Love!!!

Hope everyone has a Super Monday!!!!


----------



## terripeachy

Sis-I can tell you're excited. Every statement has 3 exclamation points at the end. hee hee. 

Momof3-Wait..it's time already?! hee hee. Just kidding. We missed you last month.

ERose-I hope you've been doing something fun. Missed seeing you.

I have a busy day at work today but I'm going to try to get in touch with the doctor and tell her what happened and ask for bloodwork. We can get blood drawn at work, but I need the order for it. That would be super convenient for me. The problem is just getting to a private phone today.

have a great one ladies!


----------



## battyatty

MomOf3Girls said:


> Feels so good to have the TTC status under my name again. And, no. No sperm traitors in this family. :nope: Started spotting tonight, tomorrow will be cd 1. DH says we're back to TTC this month. . .just praying he doesn't change his mind again.

Oh MOM welcome back honey :flower: missed you!

I hope your fella sticks to his word for you, I completely understand as you know, so have my fingers crossed for you x :thumbup:


----------



## Driving280

Looks like I am out!! And it is DPO 10, at best.


----------



## Sis4Us

So sorry Driving did the AF show or just the Drop?!!? :hugs:


----------



## Driving280

Thanks, Sis. Red spotting, not just brown. I always get 2-5 days of brown spotting before period (sucks) but that does not seem to stop me from getting pregnant. Red spotting and temp drop though = AF in my book :( 

But, super glad for you :)


----------



## Sis4Us

I'm still holding out Hope for u driving :hugs:!!!!

Well ladies looks like Clare1974 was our 1st BFP she got a ++++ test on 2/4 not sure why she hasn't checked in hopefully all is well w her!!! :)


----------



## oldermom1975

Driving280 said:


> Looks like I am out!! And it is DPO 10, at best.

Sorry, Driving! :hugs: I hope this is the exception and not the rule!



Sis4Us said:


> Well ladies looks like Clare1974 was our 1st BFP she got a ++++ test on 2/4 not sure why she hasn't checked in hopefully all is well w her!!! :)

Well, congrats to her as well!

Ladies, it is my birthday...39 today. One of those bittersweet things.


----------



## Wish4another1

Happy Birthday Oldermom!!! Your temps are looking good too!!! Here's hoping to a very Happy Birthday/Valentines Day BFP for you!!! 
:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Fezzle

Happy birthday- my 38th is Saturday so I know what you mean!


----------



## Sis4Us

My Moms Bday is today Also :dance: mine is the 23rd!!!

Happy Bday!!!

DH hates it cuz he has Vday to figure out a gift and then my Bday 9days later :haha:
So when I went shopping Sat I got a few things for him and the boys to give me Friday :haha: he was so excited he said "that's why I'm taking about" he thinks I'm the hardest person on the planet to buy for!!


----------



## oldermom1975

Sis4Us said:


> My Moms Bday is today Also :dance: mine is the 23rd!!!
> 
> Happy Bday!!!
> 
> DH hates it cuz he has Vday to figure out a gift and then my Bday 9days later :haha:
> So when I went shopping Sat I got a few things for him and the boys to give me Friday :haha:

Sometimes it is better that way :haha:


----------



## terripeachy

Happy Birthday, Oldermom!!! Woohoo....You look mah-velous (still blue!).

Driving-Ugh...the dramatic temp drop. I hope it's not really AF, and your chart is just throwing you for a loop. As you know, I know how you feel if it is AF. *banging head on door*. :friends:


----------



## Driving280

Thanks, Terri! Feel badly for your AF too :( I don't think there's much hope now but who knows... Going to hold out until the evening.

I feel time ticking away... a couple of more months and we probably have to move on to assisted reproduction... Turning 41 in May.


----------



## oldermom1975

terripeachy said:


> Happy Birthday, Oldermom!!! Woohoo....You look mah-velous (still blue!).

Blue is a good color on me....:)



Driving280 said:


> Thanks, Terri! Feel badly for your AF too :( I don't think there's much hope now but who knows... Going to hold out until the evening.
> 
> I feel time ticking away... a couple of more months and we probably have to move on to assisted reproduction... Turning 41 in May.

Fingers crossed for you, Driving.


----------



## Radkat

Driving - Sorry about the temp drop. Here's holding out hope...:hugs:

Happy Birthday, Oldermom! :cake:

Sis - Hooray for continued good temps and BFPs! I love that you buy yourself presents give to DH and kids. That way you get what you want. Funny. My bday is 11 days after Christmas, so I hear that. 

AFM - Soooo, I got a faint BFP today, but I'm 13DPO so it seems like it should be darker. I'm a little hesitant. We'll see if AF comes in to ruin the party.:shrug:


----------



## battyatty

Driving280 said:


> I feel time ticking away... a couple of more months and we probably have to move on to assisted reproduction... Turning 41 in May.

Driving do you know how old that made me feel? LOL
But I do understand, but as we all love to say in here, its not over till the witch flies in, and in my case, its not over till the witch has packed her bags and flown away for good! Huge hugs to you....:hugs:

Terri, meant to say a huge sorry to you earlier about ur AF...:cry:


----------



## Fezzle

Fx it gets darker, Radkat!


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Happy, Happy Born Day *oldermom*!! :cake: Make sure you annihilate some semi-sweet chocolate something or another later :winkwink: .

Hope your BFP is good and strong tomorrow *Radkat* :dust: .


----------



## Blueshoney

Happy birthday oldermom!

Sorry about the temp drop driving :(

Whooohooo RadKat!!! :) a positive is a positive. Your temps look great!!

Terri-wow that some temp jump you've had!! Is that normal for your temp to jump after af? I guess I am a pollyana and part of me wants yesterdays dip and bleed to be implantation!


----------



## Wish4another1

Excited for you Radkat!!! show us a pic!!! :thumbup::happydance:


----------



## moni77

Happy Birthday Oldermom!!

Yay Radkat - FXed for darker lines. (This is turning into a productive month!!)

AFM - I THINK the spotting finally stopped - I was also rediculously bloated and gassy all weekend - which I have read could be from the cyst. Hoping that the lack of symptoms today means it is finally leaving my system - making way for a nice eggy for me to catch over vacation! I leave wed night - will try to check in from time to time but not sure about internet over there. Looking forward to all the BFPs when I get back!!


----------



## ttcinseattle

Radkat, yes, picture!! Are you still breastfeeding? Can you get into the doc and have blood work done to check your progesterone levels? I don't know how effective it is to start supplements or cream now, but I'm guessing that since Erose's doc told her to start the P when she got a BFP that it might be a good idea for you if that is an issue with your body right now. Crossing my fingers that this will be a sticky bean for you either way!! 

Sis, any update on your SMU test?


----------



## Kayotic

Lots of good exciting news here today! A little :( but <3


AFM, temps went back up so my stress is down. I'm sure its the progesterone supplement, though but I don't mind.

I went for my Remicade infusion today and my rheumatologist and I spoke - I told her I cant see any difference between the $30,000 infusion of Remicade Ive taken the past year and the $1600 dose of Humira, so could we go back to Humira because giving myself a shot is so much easier rather than spending an entire day doing Remicade. She is fine with it, so yay!


----------



## Radkat

Thanks for well wishes, everyone. I'm cautiously optimistic. 

I did take a picture and will post it with tomorrow's test.

Seattle - I stopped breastfeeding last month. Never had my progesterone checked. Hoping it's OK to get sticky one.


----------



## Sis4Us

Sorry to keep u hangin ladies I had to go to Wally World bet I looked like a Wacko buying 4 Different HPT!!! :haha:

Idk what to think the Cheapie was darker I could see a line b4 it was shadow but my Frer was still the same as Yesterdays the Digital EPT came back NOT Pregnant :nope:
Me being a Wacko I opened it and saw a Line but it was smeared so maybe that's why I got the "NOT" :shrug:

Going for Beta on WED AM!!!! FX

I got a cute Lil Baby Blankie and Card to put in DHs Computer bag I got him for Vday!!! ;)


----------



## Sis4Us

FX Radkat I know what u mean about being Carefully Optimistic !!!! 

Terri and Driving still holding out hope for U guys !!!!


----------



## terripeachy

Blues-That temp jump this morning was WAY too much drama for my tastes, and no, that usually does not happen. I am bleeding for real. HA!!HA!! If there is/was a baby starting, it's hatched already because there is no way what I had was implantation. Well, I'm no doctor, but I think there's no way. 

For those that remember, I work in manufacturing, and today I had an all day test in a sterile area, so completely gowned up from head to toe, and we only leave for short 15 minute breaks and lunch. By the time I finished work and got home, the doctor's office was closed. I am calling tomorrow morning and HOPING that my doctor can send a note to my nurse at work asking for CD3 bloodwork. Everyone keep your fingers crossed that it's a success. After that spike this morning, I do believe something is up/off/wrong/wackadoodle.

Radkat-Woohoo!! CD 13 isn't that late, honestly. You think that it should be dark by now because of the TWW, but a lot of people don't have dark lines until later, so keep testing!!

Sis-I think you're still in the same boat as Radkat, but hopefully your beta will show something pink! hee hee. 

Atty-Thanks, love!

moni-Have a great trip and see you upon your return!


----------



## kfs1

So much good news today. Congrats Radkat!

Terri - I hope you're able to get blood tests if you feel something's wrong.

Still patiently waiting for my period. Erose - how long did you wait for your period after your chemical?


----------



## Esperanza1000

Congrats to the people with good news, and fingers crossed for those still in doubt!

Commiserations to everyone caught by the witch.

I've been laying low as I was hopeful beyond hope, as I had some sporting yesterday but then nothing for 12 hours - very unusual for me. But no, she caught me today :( 

Am at work trying to keep my chin up, & somehow got stuck between 2 babies at the cafe.. Oh wait, one is smiling at me. Very cute!

Baby dust and best wishes to everyone! See you in March.. 

XX


----------



## Sis4Us

Sorry Esperanza :hugs:!!!!


----------



## 1234baby

Babydust to all of us! I´m officially 1 day late today and waiting it out after 20,000 (slight exageration) bfn's this cycle. Lots of sticky vibes to all of us.


----------



## 1234baby

terripeachy said:


> Blues-That temp jump this morning was WAY too much drama for my tastes, and no, that usually does not happen. I am bleeding for real. HA!!HA!! If there is/was a baby starting, it's hatched already because there is no way what I had was implantation. Well, I'm no doctor, but I think there's no way.
> 
> 
> Terripeachy, I'm new to this, tried to quote you, hope it worked but we'll see... :dohh: I had what I thought was a normal period with my 2nd daughter, it was short and only lasted about 2 days, but I remember it was a major flow while it lasted. She's almost 12 now, so you never know.


----------



## Blueshoney

Sorry AF got you Esperanza:hugs::hugs:

OMG 1234baby! Got my fingers crossed!! 

Terri- If it is not normal, I am going to keep my hopes up for you! As I mentioned before my aunt had several "periods" and she didn't know she was pregnant until like 6 months in. It didn't help that she did not show at all! 

AFM-I am 8 DPO today. I BOAS today for science. Still stark white negative! I used wondfos and there was no evap line either. So far I have never had a false positives.


----------



## oldermom1975

Radkat said:


> AFM - Soooo, I got a faint BFP today, but I'm 13DPO so it seems like it should be darker. I'm a little hesitant. We'll see if AF comes in to ruin the party.:shrug:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: Radkat!!! 
Many women have late BFP's, it is not necessarily something to be worried about (more important is the increase in pregnancy hormone levels).



Kayotic said:


> AFM, temps went back up so my stress is down. I'm sure its the progesterone supplement, though but I don't mind.
> 
> I went for my Remicade infusion today and my rheumatologist and I spoke - I told her I cant see any difference between the $30,000 infusion of Remicade Ive taken the past year and the $1600 dose of Humira, so could we go back to Humira because giving myself a shot is so much easier rather than spending an entire day doing Remicade. She is fine with it, so yay!

Wow, that is quite a difference! 



Sis4Us said:


> Idk what to think the Cheapie was darker I could see a line b4 it was shadow but my Frer was still the same as Yesterdays the Digital EPT came back NOT Pregnant :nope:
> Me being a Wacko I opened it and saw a Line but it was smeared so maybe that's why I got the "NOT" :shrug:
> 
> Going for Beta on WED AM!!!! FX

You might be a bit early for digitals- Fx for a good beta!!



terripeachy said:


> Blues-That temp jump this morning was WAY too much drama for my tastes, and no, that usually does not happen. I am bleeding for real. HA!!HA!! If there is/was a baby starting, it's hatched already because there is no way what I had was implantation. Well, I'm no doctor, but I think there's no way.
> I am calling tomorrow morning and HOPING that my doctor can send a note to my nurse at work asking for CD3 bloodwork. Everyone keep your fingers crossed that it's a success. After that spike this morning, I do believe something is up/off/wrong/wackadoodle.

I agree with your strategy. Good luck getting your bloodwork!



Esperanza1000 said:


> Congrats to the people with good news, and fingers crossed for those still in doubt!
> 
> Commiserations to everyone caught by the witch.
> 
> I've been laying low as I was hopeful beyond hope, as I had some sporting yesterday but then nothing for 12 hours - very unusual for me. But no, she caught me today :(
> 
> Am at work trying to keep my chin up, & somehow got stuck between 2 babies at the cafe.. Oh wait, one is smiling at me. Very cute!
> 
> Baby dust and best wishes to everyone! See you in March..
> 
> XX

Sorry, Esperanza.:hugs:



Blueshoney said:


> AFM-I am 8 DPO today. I BOAS today for science. Still stark white negative! I used wondfos and there was no evap line either. So far I have never had a false positives.

I might BOAS for science later today....:winkwink:

1234baby- Sounds great...keep us posted!!


----------



## Esperanza1000

Thanks blueshoney and Sis, oldermom!

Rooting for all of you who are still in the game! I'm sure we'll have a few sticky BFPs!


----------



## terripeachy

Esperanza-:hugs: Sorry. That witch sure is annoying.

1234-Thanks for the reassurance, but my temp drop is back to normal. My chart is usually full of Ws and Ms, so today's temp is right back on schedule. Good luck with your testing!! :dust:

Kayotic-Your early chart is look good! 

Blues-You are funny. Sorry your BOAS didn't work, but 8dpo is still very early. I'm glad you tried it though. It makes me laugh to hear what you guys will do!

kfs1-Hope that witch comes for you soon just so you can get on with your life. Have you taken any more tests to see whether the line is still there? It's miserable doing that, I'm sure, but without bloodwork, how would you really know what's going on?

Hugs and hi to everyone else. :flower:


----------



## Sis4Us

Morning Ladies just wanted to say :hi: and send All our testers some :dust:

GL Rakat hope that line gets Darker!!!

GL everyone else waiting to test!!

Sorry I'm not feeling the best this AM my temp shot up and I had the chills and night sweats last nite hope it's just due to the higher temp and not my Body fighting the Pregnancy !!!! :shrug:
My line was a Lil darker this AM so that's something


----------



## Wish4another1

Hello and Good morning Gals!! 

Esperanza - :hugs: sorry that stinking witch showed up... ugh... so unwelcome!!

1234baby!!! one day late!! good luck with your testing!! FX :happydance:

blues - I am 6 DPO and I too have not had anything except stark white BFN tests since as long as have been testing with the DH... but I am not POAS yet... :nope: maybe another day or two :haha::haha:

Sis - yeah for darker lines - tomorrow bloods!!! - how long till you will know the results? i hope tomorrow...

kfs - its sucks waiting for that witch to show up so you can just get moving on another cycle...here's hoping she finds you soon - but then no more for 9 or so months!!! 

terri - FX that you can get that 3 day blood test today!!!

AFM: nothing to report... I am thinking everything that happens is due to progesterone cream... (high temp this am) so it helps me not to try to sympton spot... I do seem to be in a better mood... lets hope I didn't just jix myself!!! :haha:


----------



## terripeachy

Sis-I hope your high temperature is a good thing but sorry you're feeling icky.

Wish-Nice temperatures!! That cream is really working for you. I hope there's more working for you as well.

The doctor doesn't get in until 10, so I have to wait for the assistant to talk to her and see if it's ok to do one thing or the other. *sigh* I'm not going to be at my desk much longer so hopefully I will hear something. I don't think my work nurse is in today either. Everything is against me this morning, save for my good mood. hee hee.


----------



## Sis4Us

Wish I will go in the Am so I should know something by 4-5 PM !!! ;)

Terri hope u can get everything figured out!! :hugs:


----------



## Sis4Us

Here's some line Porn for ya!!!

https://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c233/phoenixx76/cb2dadb3b88921a04138853a99d88bf8_zps9811e1cd.jpg

Sorry it's so BIG!!! :haha:


----------



## Wish4another1

Sis that is some darn good line porn!!! woo hooo!!! i love seeing those dark lines for you!!! 
:headspin::headspin::headspin::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## moni77

nice line porn!!!


----------



## oldermom1975

:thumbup: Nice lines!!! :happydance:


----------



## Sis4Us

Thanks ladies I'm feeling a Lil more confident but still worried!!! Hope my beta is good!!


----------



## kfs1

Love that line porn, sis!!!! :) :) :):happydance:


----------



## kfs1

Sis4Us said:


> Well ladies looks like Clare1974 was our 1st BFP she got a ++++ test on 2/4 not sure why she hasn't checked in hopefully all is well w her!!! :)

Well, congrats to her as well!

Ladies, it is my birthday...39 today. One of those bittersweet things.[/QUOTE]

Happy Birthday! :cake:


----------



## kfs1

terripeachy said:


> Esperanza-:hugs: Sorry. That witch sure is annoying.
> 
> 1234-Thanks for the reassurance, but my temp drop is back to normal. My chart is usually full of Ws and Ms, so today's temp is right back on schedule. Good luck with your testing!! :dust:
> 
> Kayotic-Your early chart is look good!
> 
> Blues-You are funny. Sorry your BOAS didn't work, but 8dpo is still very early. I'm glad you tried it though. It makes me laugh to hear what you guys will do!
> 
> kfs1-Hope that witch comes for you soon just so you can get on with your life. Have you taken any more tests to see whether the line is still there? It's miserable doing that, I'm sure, but without bloodwork, how would you really know what's going on?
> 
> Hugs and hi to everyone else. :flower:

Thanks, Terri. No follow-up tests. The doc said everything looked OK so I'll just keep hoping and waiting. :)


----------



## Radkat

Esperanza - Sorry about the witch. 

Terri - Hope you can get your blood work when you need it. Always sucks when it's just like, Here have my blood, then you can figure out what to do with it. Good job on the positive attitude through it all. 

Blues - I love the idea of doing things for science. It's not because I NEED TO KNOW, it's because I need to compare data. :thumbup: Me too. 

Wish - I started progesterone cream today. I figured if I was worried about MC it couldn't hurt. 

My test this am was pretty much the same as yesterdays. I remember my test from 14 DPO with LO and it was super dark. So my hesitancy continues. I decided to call my doctor and see if they would do a blood test (quantitative, of course. Thanks, B&B) and they said yes. So I'm going in this afternoon. Not sure when I'll get results and how to interpret what they mean. All I know is that it's supposed to increase, so I guess that means I need to have additional tests done to compare, right? :shrug:


----------



## Sis4Us

Yes Rakat u should go every 48 Hrs to verify it Doubles!!!! FX

What kind of test r u using as u can tell the difference in my test... Every kind is Different!!


----------



## Radkat

Sis4Us said:


> Yes Rakat u should go every 48 Hrs to verify it Doubles!!!! FX
> 
> What kind of test r u using as u can tell the difference in my test... Every kind is Different!!

I'm using the Wondfos. I know that I could tell if the line were darker, but it isn't. It's the same as yesterday. Hence the hesitation. Thanks for the feedback on going back every 48 hours.


----------



## Sis4Us

Might want to get a FRER they r more sensitive to ease ur worry a Lil!!!


----------



## Kayotic

Sis4Us said:


> Here's some line Porn for ya!!!
> 
> https://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c233/phoenixx76/cb2dadb3b88921a04138853a99d88bf8_zps9811e1cd.jpg
> 
> Sorry it's so BIG!!! :haha:

Oh girl thats definitely not a trigger.


----------



## ERosePW

Radkat I'm just now seeing your post!! Omg, congrats! :happydance: I wouldn't worry too much about the lines (I know, easier said than done). A good friend of mine had NO line at 13dpo. Her line didn't show up at all until the day she missed AF, and it was really faint to where she had to have her DH tell her if she was imagining it. She now has a three year old son. :) She said even with her older son, she didn't get a bfp until she had already missed AF. 

Sis, I know I said it on the other thread, but congrats to you again. I'm loving these BFPs ladies! Keep 'em coming! :happydance:


----------



## Driving280

Ok, I have no idea what's going on now. Yesterday I had sort of light brown spotting and a little red spotting, ok more than spotting, enough for me to be certain it was a period. Overnight, nothing, today some light brown stringy spotting. I started a new FF chart and all, with a whopping 9 day luteal phase last cycle (and that's only b/c I manually adjusted my O day, otherwise would have been 8). Before I was going to have a nice, depressed, glass of red wine, decided to POAs again this evening as no massive bleed yet and only DPO 11. Hubby agreed, not dreaming that there is a faint line on the Wondfo. I'm thinking it is a chemical if anything.


----------



## Driving280

Rad and Sis, YAY!!!


----------



## ERosePW

Driving280 said:


> Ok, I have no idea what's going on now. Yesterday I had sort of light brown spotting and a little red spotting, ok more than spotting, enough for me to be certain it was a period. Overnight, nothing, today some light brown stringy spotting. I started a new FF chart and all, with a whopping 9 day luteal phase last cycle (and that's only b/c I manually adjusted my O day, otherwise would have been 8). Before I was going to have a nice, depressed, glass of red wine, decided to POAs again this evening as no massive bleed yet and only DPO 11. Hubby agreed, not dreaming that there is a faint line on the Wondfo. I'm thinking it is a chemical if anything.

Oh wow, Driving! Don't assume the worst, you're only 11dpo! I'm gonna hope for early pregnancy spotting, and maybe your temp will rise again tomorrow. Maybe your Prog is just low, causing the temp drop. I've seen others who've gone to their Dr and got P supps, and their temps got right again, and everything turned out just fine! Have you ever had it tested? Can you get into your Dr for a quant? The other ladies would know this stuff better than I would, but for now, I'm gonna say congrats Hun. How dark is the line?


----------



## Sis4Us

Driving I would hold out hope I would say it was IB and your line gets Darker!!! :)


----------



## Wish4another1

Driving!!!!!!!!!!!! My FX for you girl!!! Erose could be right it might be IB bleeding!!! how exciting!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## terripeachy

Woohoo Driving and Radkat!! And of course, Sis, and Clare1974 for that matter! You ladies are rocking February.

Can't stay long, but I did schedule my HSG for this Friday. I'm happy about that, and hope it goes well. It's at 11am. I'm a little nervous only because I don't know what will happen, but something is better than nothing! I'm drinking a glass of wine now.


----------



## Sis4Us

Sounds good Terri it shouldn't be to Bad!!! :thumbup:


----------



## ttcinseattle

Yippee, so much good stuff happening on the testing thread this month! This is what I've kept stalking for, hehe. 

Driving, I wouldn't take a light positive on a Wondfo as a bad sign this early in your cycle. I'll link to a pic of my 11-13dpo tests, I posted this so people could compare Wondfo to FRER. As you can see, my first positive on the Wondfo is *barely* there. The FRER was light, but clearly positive. I'm crossing my fingers for you that you just got a nice deep implantation!! I had some stringy brown stuff at the beginning of my first pregnancy, and the result of that is running circles around me as we speak :)

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=206561

Radkat, feeling really positive for you too! Hope those bloods come back looking great!

And Sis, not even worried about you ;) The only thing I'm wondering is if you really did manage to conceive twins! Your tests are sooo positive!

Woohoo everyone! And still so much more testing to go!


----------



## Kayotic

Wow, congrats to a bunch of you!
I was going to try and respond to more but we have a massive ice storm about to hit Atlanta, and they are telling us to expect power loss for 3-4 days so I doubt I will be around.

Good luck guys!


----------



## Sis4Us

Thanks TTC looking at yours u got me thinking twins????? Hmmmm :haha:

DH makes me so mad I've been wanting to Chew him a New A$$ ever since like 7Dpo :haha:
Today he asks me so did u take a test u told me to get em did u take One ummmm Maybe!! We r both so bad about Surprises.... I'm sure he Knows something's up Now what a Turd!! :nope:


----------



## Radkat

Driving280 said:


> Ok, I have no idea what's going on now. Yesterday I had sort of light brown spotting and a little red spotting, ok more than spotting, enough for me to be certain it was a period. Overnight, nothing, today some light brown stringy spotting. I started a new FF chart and all, with a whopping 9 day luteal phase last cycle (and that's only b/c I manually adjusted my O day, otherwise would have been 8). Before I was going to have a nice, depressed, glass of red wine, decided to POAs again this evening as no massive bleed yet and only DPO 11. Hubby agreed, not dreaming that there is a faint line on the Wondfo. I'm thinking it is a chemical if anything.

Driving - I'm thinking it was IB, esp if a 9 day LP is unusual for you. My IB was 8-10DPO. I had a BFN on 11DPO. Pos on 13DPO. Keep testing!

Seattle - Thanks for posting your tests. Mine is similar to yours on 13DPO.

ERose - Thanks for the encouragement. No witch yet, so that must be a good thing!

Terri - Hooray for the HSG getting scheduled! Good job being proactive. Enjoy your wine! 

I find out tomorrow what the blood results are. They were also going to test my progesterone. Do you think that one dose of progesterone cream will show my P higher than it is? I guess the hcg # won't really mean much for one test, more about comparing it to the one 2 days later? Sooo, I'll have more info on Friday.


----------



## Sis4Us

Radkat they should still be able to Compare #s to your DPO I think there is a chart they go by!!!
FX your numbers look good and I'm glad they did the P too incase u need some Support!!

I'm so glad I find out the same day I would go Nutts!! :haha:


----------



## Sis4Us

Kayotic Take care and stay Warm I have Family over there And they said its suppose to get Bad!!!


----------



## ttcinseattle

Radkat said:


> Seattle - Thanks for posting your tests. Mine is similar to yours on 13DPO.

Then I'd say congrats are definitely in order for you!!! My 13 dpo test was when I was finally reassured enough to tell DH. I wouldn't think that one dose of progesterone cream would be enough to make your levels appear higher in your blood work than it is naturally. Sorry you have to play the waiting game for the next couple of days with the doc, but I would say that you have nothing to worry about!


----------



## Katie Potatie

Eeeee! I know I keep saying that but there's so much excitement on this thread!

Older--Happy Belated Birthday!

Kfs1--Happy Current Birthday!

(P.S. I think the only reason we aren't jumping for joy about turning another year older is mainly linked to TTC. I have no qualms about getting things plucked, sucked and tucked to make me look younger, but unfortunately our eggs don't respond to Botox for anti-aging measures! BUT... we are so lucky to live in a world with such great medical technology to assist us with any issues in conceiving!)

Sis--I for real don't think you have anything to be concerned about with this BFP! What an amazing line! I'm excited for your blood test tomorrow and interested to see what the levels are and if it may indicate twins??

Radkat--I'm soo excited for you, too!!!! Did you say you were getting a blood test done tomorrow, too?

Driving--Another big congrats!! And I have to concur with the other ladies, based on when you have the spotting and the amount, it seems like it could very well be linked to implantation bleeding. I'm not one who likes to throw out the implantation bleeding explanation randomly, but I think it's very probable in your case!

Terri--Now, what is an HSG test? Man, this last cycle of yours really had everyone on a roller coaster ride! Very interested to hear what you find out from the doctors.

Wish--Good luck with the progesterone cream. Sounds like it is the right move for you and glad to hear that you're taking the bull by the horns and doing it. (Now that I just read that last sentence, I realize it could have a completely different connotation. :) but you know what I mean!)


----------



## Katie Potatie

And Kayotic... I hope the weather is not too hard on you. You folks in Atlanta have really gotten the short end of the stick this winter for being a Southern State. Stay warm and safe!


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Congrats to Claire, radkat, and sis! :happydance:

Driving ~ FX for you that this will be it!

Sis ~ Good luck with your beta tomorrow! :thumbup:


----------



## Katie Potatie

Okay, on a completely self-serving note, I think I'm already gearing up to ovulate...or already have. I never expected for it to happen so soon after just stopping bleeding from the chemical a couple of days ago.

For those of you who have experienced a camel call, and unfortunately, it seems like a lot of us on this thread have, how soon did you ovulate after the bleeding stopped?? I mean, this would be my "normal" time for ovulation on a regular cycle, but I just assumed that it would begin later due to the chemical. I will do an OPK test tomorrow to see what's going on, but my physical symptoms are pointing in that direction.

I had already decided to hold off on TTC this month, to allow my body to regulate again...but also, on a far-fetched note, because the baby would be a Scorpio if I miraculously got pregnant this month...and it's my "arch nemesis" of the zodiac. Yes, I'm completely crazy, but I also do believe in astrological compatibility. Geminis and Scorpios are like oil and water. Ask my ex-boyfriend! Lol :) Anyway, the point of that long diatribe is that my husband is out of town this week so if I am ovulating, we wouldn't have a shot at it anyway.

But any input on the ovulation thing after chemical would be very much appreciated!


----------



## ttcinseattle

Katie, you crack me up! I guess you must be right though, it seems fate is making sure to keep the Scorpios out of your life at all costs :winkwink:

As for O, I O'd at the regular time for my cycle. The loss from my chemical happened so early, I actually started AF 1 day earlier than expected, and then O'd as normal from that date. It seems when people have later chemicals it messes with their cycle more. I can't remember where you were in your cycle when you had your loss, but based on this I'd guess AF came right about when it would have been due anyway?


----------



## Kira_star

#%^*&@ just poas and got a BFN i just wanna scream and cry at the same time


----------



## Katie Potatie

Oh Kira! I'm sorry. :(. How many dpo are you? Believe me, I understand wanting to throw that stick at the wall until it breaks into a million pieces. The emotions can get totally crazy and you feel unable to control them sometimes. I'm so sorry.


----------



## Katie Potatie

ttcinseattle said:


> Katie, you crack me up! I guess you must be right though, it seems fate is making sure to keep the Scorpios out of your life at all costs :winkwink:
> 
> As for O, I O'd at the regular time for my cycle. The loss from my chemical happened so early, I actually started AF 1 day earlier than expected, and then O'd as normal from that date. It seems when people have later chemicals it messes with their cycle more. I can't remember where you were in your cycle when you had your loss, but based on this I'd guess AF came right about when it would have been due anyway?

Thanks for the info ttc! The chemical started about a week after AF was due. So I guess I figured ovulation would be a week late, too?


----------



## Kira_star

I am 13 dpo so expecting AF any day now


----------



## Sis4Us

:hugs: Kira hope the witch stays Away!!! :hugs:

Happy Hump Day Ladies!!!


----------



## terripeachy

Sorry for the BFN, Kira! :hugs:

Kayotic-At least it seems that most people are going to stay inside this time around. That last storm was crazy down there. Hope you have some good books to read.

Katie-The HSG test is where the doctor checks to make sure your tubes are open/ok by sending dye through them. It takes an hour. I would like to read more about it so I know what to expect. I haven't had one free minute to do that though. Interesting about the zodiac signs. I guess it's ok if you take this month off. :)

kfs1-I wasn't sure if it was really your birthday, so happy belated birthday!! 

To all the upcoming testers, good luck! We need to make up some BFPs on this thread since last month was abysmal.


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

FX for you *Driving*! :dust:


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

I can't keep up with two threads :haha: .


----------



## oldermom1975

Kira_star said:


> #%^*&@ just poas and got a BFN i just wanna scream and cry at the same time

Sorry, Kira! :hugs:



Katie Potatie said:


> Thanks for the info ttc! The chemical started about a week after AF was due. So I guess I figured ovulation would be a week late, too?

My periods and ovulation times after my CP's were pretty normal...my cycles weren't significantly different.


----------



## VJean

:dance::yipee::headspin: Fantastic news Radkat!! So excited for you and Sis, and Driving, I hope your faint line turns into a blazing :bfp: as well!

Terri, when I had my HSG done it was super quick and not as bad as I anticipated. If I remember right I _may_ have taken a vicodin before hand because I was completely stressed out about it. I do remember that when it was over I wondered what all the hype was about. I know every one is different though, and have read that it can be less painfull for women who have had children. Not sure how accurate that is... I hope it goes well for you!

So, because I started having testing done we were supposed to "not try" this month, but my DH has absolutely NO will power and gave in to my requests for a BD session 2 days prior to O. Opps! Looks like I'll be testing this month afterall, although chances are slim. :happydance:

Sis, can you please add me to 23rd for testing? --knowing full well that I will more than likely start peeing on things as soon as my will power to wait gives out. We are expecting a nice warm front to move thru this week so maybe I'll be able to find some dandelion leaves to pee on!


----------



## Driving280

So, temp is up, spotting down to almost none and still super-duper faint line this morning on Wondfo. But, thanks, everyone, for the support, it makes this bearable!! I am very, very cautious right now, as I think this will at most be another chemical.... WTF is my body doing, psyching me out? First I pretty much get my period and now this...


----------



## Driving280

Kira, keeping FX for you. It is not until the Red Lady really, really sings that you lose hope...


----------



## ERosePW

Driving280 said:


> So, temp is up, spotting down to almost none and still super-duper faint line this morning on Wondfo. But, thanks, everyone, for the support, it makes this bearable!! I am very, very cautious right now, as I think this will at most be another chemical.... WTF is my body doing, psyching me out? First I pretty much get my period and now this...

I saw your temp this morning, and got so excited! Thats a good sign that it went back up! That low temp and spotting could easily have been related to implantation, and its still early enough that your faint lines could SO easily get dark in a couple more days. :) :)


----------



## terripeachy

Vjean-HA!!HA!! Your hubs just had to give in, didn't he? Hilarious. We are getting 4-9 inches of snow starting tonight and ending one of these days. Push that warm front over here. I want to pee on dandelion leaves! I read about the HSG and it takes 15-30 minutes after starting, so I don't think it will be bad. I'm not working aftewards though, so knowing I have the rest of the day off will convince me that it'll be quick.

Driving-I'm getting so excited now. TTCinseattle said that she had barely a line on Wondfo and a real line on a FRER so don't give up yet!!


----------



## ERosePW

Kira, sorry for the BFN.... we certainly all know too well how frustrating and heartbreaking they can be, ugh! But AF hasn't shown yet, right? So keeping FXd for you. :)

Terri, GL with your HSG this Friday. I'm glad you were able to get it rescheduled! Maybe this is all you need is a little clearing of those tubes and then BAM, there's the BFP. ;)

Katie, after my CP, I O'd a few days later than normal. On my clomid cycles, I seem to O around cd13, but it was an unmedicated cycle, and it normally would come around cd10-11. I didn't O until cd16. So just a few days later than my clomid cycles, but not too bad. :flower:


----------



## kfs1

terripeachy said:


> Sorry for the BFN, Kira! :hugs:
> 
> Kayotic-At least it seems that most people are going to stay inside this time around. That last storm was crazy down there. Hope you have some good books to read.
> 
> Katie-The HSG test is where the doctor checks to make sure your tubes are open/ok by sending dye through them. It takes an hour. I would like to read more about it so I know what to expect. I haven't had one free minute to do that though. Interesting about the zodiac signs. I guess it's ok if you take this month off. :)
> 
> kfs1-I wasn't sure if it was really your birthday, so happy belated birthday!!
> 
> To all the upcoming testers, good luck! We need to make up some BFPs on this thread since last month was abysmal.

Oh, woops. Nope - not my birthday. I was attempting to wish someone else a Happy Birthday (apparently unsuccessfully).

Period came today, which I'm happy about for the first time in so long. Next month, another story.


----------



## terripeachy

I thought that was the case, but then when ERose said it, I was like 'oh, maybe I misread.' HA!!HA!! Well, good update on that witch regardless. New cycle, new opportunities. This is it for us!!


----------



## Katie Potatie

VJean said:


> :dance::yipee::headspin: Fantastic news Radkat!! So excited for you and Sis, and Driving, I hope your faint line turns into a blazing :bfp: as well!
> 
> Terri, when I had my HSG done it was super quick and not as bad as I anticipated. If I remember right I _may_ have taken a vicodin before hand because I was completely stressed out about it. I do remember that when it was over I wondered what all the hype was about. I know every one is different though, and have read that it can be less painfull for women who have had children. Not sure how accurate that is... I hope it goes well for you!
> 
> So, because I started having testing done we were supposed to "not try" this month, but my DH has absolutely NO will power and gave in to my requests for a BD session 2 days prior to O. Opps! Looks like I'll be testing this month afterall, although chances are slim. :happydance:
> 
> Sis, can you please add me to 23rd for testing? --knowing full well that I will more than likely start peeing on things as soon as my will power to wait gives out. We are expecting a nice warm front to move thru this week so maybe I'll be able to find some dandelion leaves to pee on!

Your little girl is ADORABLE VJean! Just had to throw that out there. :)


----------



## Kira_star

I just wanna sit here and cry this Ttc is so emotional


----------



## Blueshoney

Kira_star said:


> I just wanna sit here and cry this Ttc is so emotional

I'm so sorry about the BFN. Has your temp dropped yet? If not there still hope. TTC is so emotional. I am completely turning nutty!!


----------



## Sis4Us

:hugs: sorry Kira it is a Long Hard Road and not for the Faint at heart just try to see that Lite at the End of the Tunnel!!! :hugs:


----------



## Sis4Us

Radkat did they give u your Beta so I can add u to the list?? :)

Driving what about u r u going in for Beta??


----------



## Milty

AF came today! I'm confident my meds are out of my system now. So next month we should be a go.:thumbup:


----------



## Radkat

Hang in there, Kira. Still no AF? Then you're not out yet.

Milty - Glad things can move on for next month.



Sis4Us said:


> Radkat did they give u your Beta so I can add u to the list?? :)
> 
> Driving what about u r u going in for Beta??

They never called me! I'll call in the morning or just ask when I go in the afternoon.


----------



## L.Ann.V

6 DPO - Gotta love the 2WW


----------



## Kira_star

I don't even want to tell dh that it's a bfn, as it's issues with me that we are have trouble to conceive in the first place. and I just feel like I am letting him down


----------



## oldermom1975

Kira_star said:


> I don't even want to tell dh that it's a bfn, as it's issues with me that we are have trouble to conceive in the first place. and I just feel like I am letting him down

Many of us on here understand what you are going through. But know this- if you are doing all you can, than that is enough. Your DH will be understanding, because he loves you. My DH just told me that in our experience (7 years until we had a baby), most women he has talked to confessed to feeling that way just a little (if not more), while the men didn't blame them at all. If anything, they just felt bad that their wives felt bad.
:hugs: , Kira. :flower:


----------



## kholtmann

6dpo today, that is as long as I Oed on day 14. Feeling crummy and not sure if it is the estradiol since this is the first time I have taken it, but I am hoping it's a symptom. Also nips are really itchy and it's driving me nuts! I go for blood work tomorrow to determine ovulation and I will try to wait to test until the middle of next week. 

I previously posted that my test date is the 28th, but I was wrong, it's the 21st. I guess I had hormone brain and had 28 on my mind. sorry.


----------



## Sis4Us

Milty Glad u can Finally try Again!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Sis4Us

Will change U!!! GL


----------



## Sis4Us

I'm worried about my temps they R steadly decreasing :( hope it nothing but I can't help but worry!!!


----------



## oldermom1975

Sis4Us said:


> I'm worried about my temps they R steadly decreasing :( hope it nothing but I can't help but worry!!!

Your progesterone reading was pretty good yesterday, so you are likely fine. They are also still on a higher tier than your other post-O temps. I get it though- it's hard to relax. :hugs:


----------



## Driving280

So, a slightly more obvious but still very faint second line on Wondfo. Wanted to buy some FRERs but stuck in a snowstorm today... Will probably go in for a beta early next week - with my MC history they'll have to test me... 

Kira, it is a terrible roller coaster and yes, men just don't believe there's anything wrong with them :) Mine still has not gone in for an analysis though I have been tested every which way...


----------



## oldermom1975

Driving280 said:


> So, a slightly more obvious but still very faint second line on Wondfo. Wanted to buy some FRERs but stuck in a snowstorm today... Will probably go in for a beta early next week - with my MC history they'll have to test me...

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
Awesome!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Driving FX it gets Darker!!!!!

U want me to Add u to the list???


----------



## Sis4Us

My Ovaries have really been churning the past few days it goes rgt left rgt :shrug:

It's been awhile since I've been Preggo so I'm hoping that's normal!!! :haha:


----------



## terripeachy

Oldermom-Did I miss an update from you?? I see green.

Sis-I have no idea, but I hope they're supposed to be churning!

Driving-Yeah!!! You said it's obvious, so I'm :happydance: for you.

Kira-I'm sorry. :hugs: It's not your fault, so don't get down on yourself. If we could get pregnant on our own, we would all be pregnant right now, so tell your DH what's up and get ready to try again. A new cycle is a new opportunity, now go get 'em!

AFM-Why did my hubs say 'I can't remember when we last had a party. I don't even remember if I know what to do.'? HA!!HA!! Oh, he's in for it now-well, after my test. :haha:


----------



## garfie

Just popped on to wish you all luck :dust::dust::dust:

Terri - I also see green - she kept that quiet:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Driving280

Yes, spill the beans Oldermom!! :)

Sis, let's wait another day, I feel like I'm jinxing it otherwise... :)


----------



## Wish4another1

I saw the same thing Oldermom as Terri - but I thought I just missed the announcement!!

WHATs HAPPENING Oldermom????!!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Sneaky I didn't even catch that I was just about to Ask if she POAS!!!! ;)

Driving I understand 100%!!!! Fx for u!!!


----------



## oldermom1975

Tee-hee, that was fun!
The prize goes to Terri, for mentioning it first. :haha:

Yes, I did get a positive pregnancy test this morning. :happydance:

I am worried, though. With so many chemicals, it is hard not to be. We shall see what the next few days brings....


----------



## Fezzle

Good luck, Oldermom! This looks like a lucky thread so far this month! :dust:


----------



## garfie

Good luck hun - told you I was good as a cycle buddy:winkwink:

:dust::dust::dust:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Driving280

Yay, Oldermom! I totally understand, with the chemicals and MCs, it doesn't really feel the same...


----------



## kfs1

:happydance:Good luck Oldermom! Definitely feels like a lucky month for everyone.


----------



## oldermom1975

Driving280 said:


> Yay, Oldermom! I totally understand, with the chemicals and MCs, it doesn't really feel the same...

Yeah, I hear ya. Don't get me wrong- I am _sooooo excited_, but with almost equal amounts of fear and resignation. Long gone are the times of one positive test ='s baby.


----------



## kfs1

Terri - can you message me the info about adding a chart to your signature? I took last month off but I'm going to try to start temping/OPKing again. Thanks!


----------



## ttcinseattle

Sis, don't worry about those temps, up and down they'll go, but as long as they stay generally fine (like they are) everything is a-okay! Can't wait til you get your second bloods back, hopefully then you will start breathing again ;)

Cautious yippee for you, Oldermom! Come on, all you positive testers, we want some line porn!


----------



## Sis4Us

Thanks TTC like Oldermom said its so hard to be excited and not Afraid!!! 

Oldermom FX FX FX!!!!!! :)

I did take another test and it's a tad darker than 12dpo so FX my numbers look good tom!! ;)


----------



## Sis4Us

U want me to Add u Oldermom??


----------



## oldermom1975

Spoiler



Sorry the pic sort of donks, my camera has no flash.


----------



## oldermom1975

Sis4Us said:


> U want me to Add u Oldermom??

Sure. For now I will think positive.


----------



## garfie

Donks??? or not I see it :happydance::happydance:

PMA PMA PMA :winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## oldermom1975

garfie said:


> Donks??? or not I see it :happydance::happydance:
> 
> PMA PMA PMA :winkwink:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Sorry, that is lingo from one of my daughter's cartoons. :blush:
Donks= sucks
Donker= idiot (person who sucks)

Better than some other slang I could use....:winkwink:


----------



## Kayotic

We survived the ice storm. I am so behind I am not even going to try and catch up and I'll just move on from here :)

I forgot to take my progesterone yesterday but my temps were still up so I am not really sure I even need it. IDK.
I am feeling really down right now - another group I am in, every single person I originally started out with (some for YEARS) have all moved on because theyve had a baby, are pregnant or adopted. Yet here I am, the only one left now and I today, I just can't handle the new girls right now, stressing out because they still aren't pregnant 2 whole months in.

I dont mean to be a downer - maybe its cabin fever but I have zero hope for this cycle and everytime I pee, I wish for blood so I can just move on. I know its irrational, and I will be over it tomorrow.

Good luck to those of you testing today! <3


----------



## Kayotic

oldermom1975 said:


> Sis4Us said:
> 
> 
> U want me to Add u Oldermom??
> 
> Sure. For now I will think positive.Click to expand...

Congrats and good luck! That is so exciting!


----------



## Kayotic

oldermom1975 said:


> garfie said:
> 
> 
> Donks??? or not I see it :happydance::happydance:
> 
> PMA PMA PMA :winkwink:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X
> 
> Sorry, that is lingo from one of my daughter's cartoons. :blush:
> Donks= sucks
> Donker= idiot (person who sucks)
> 
> Better than some other slang I could use....:winkwink:Click to expand...

My son has picked up.. some words from Roblox and Minecraft and I am left going.. wtf did he just say?


----------



## VJean

Holey moley! Another :bfp: on this thread? Woohoo!! Keep the pink lines coming!

Congrats Oldermom! Lots of baby dust and prayers that this is your time! So so so happy for you!


----------



## Sis4Us

Kayotic Big :hugs: I know how u feel I stopped going in the TWW forums Long Ago!!

We have a group thread if ya want to join Oldies but Goodies!! :)

My son goes Around singing The Fox Goes and The Frog Goes.... Every word he's very good W Music he was the babay signing songs on the Radio he still makes me sit in the driveway to finish a Sing he likes!!! :haha:


----------



## VJean

Kayotic, don't apologize to us for being a downer....we all have those days and that's why we are here! Thru good and bad we are here to support each other. I'm sorry you are having a rough day. TTC just plain sucks. It never fails that the harder we try the more we hear/see everyone else around us getting pg. There are no words we can offer that will take away that hurt/longing....just know that we are here for you anytime you need to vent, and we truly understand what you are going thru! :hugs:


----------



## oldermom1975

Kayotic said:


> oldermom1975 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry, that is lingo from one of my daughter's cartoons. :blush:
> Donks= sucks
> Donker= idiot (person who sucks)
> 
> Better than some other slang I could use....:winkwink:
> 
> My son has picked up.. some words from Roblox and Minecraft and I am left going.. wtf did he just say?Click to expand...

Ha, too funny! I know exactly what you mean, sometimes it is like a different language.



Kayotic said:


> We survived the ice storm. I am so behind I am not even going to try and catch up and I'll just move on from here :)
> 
> I forgot to take my progesterone yesterday but my temps were still up so I am not really sure I even need it. IDK.
> I am feeling really down right now - another group I am in, every single person I originally started out with (some for YEARS) have all moved on because theyve had a baby, are pregnant or adopted. Yet here I am, the only one left now and I today, I just can't handle the new girls right now, stressing out because they still aren't pregnant 2 whole months in.
> 
> I dont mean to be a downer - maybe its cabin fever but I have zero hope for this cycle and everytime I pee, I wish for blood so I can just move on. I know its irrational, and I will be over it tomorrow.
> 
> Good luck to those of you testing today! <3


Vent all you want, at some point most of us on this thread can relate to that feeling. I can go into :ninja: mode if it helps you. :hugs::hugs::flower:


----------



## terripeachy

Oldermom-I wasn't trying to share your good news, or be all in your business, but you know I'm a :ninja:, and I was thinking about Smiles and all the green on her chart, and then I noticed GREEN, and just typed before thinking that you might want to share first. Sorry. I hear you on being cautiously optimistic, but I WILL be excited for you either way. A BFP is something to celebrate, and something I hope to experience soon. <3

kfs1-I'll send a PM your way. You certainly won't be able to surprise us once you put that chart in your siggie. HA!!HA!!


----------



## terripeachy

Kayotic-:hugs: Yeah, we've all been there, so no problem venting here. I was getting waxed yesterday and my waxer (do they have a name?) told me that the Olympic Russian hockey team goalie found out she was two months pregnant and had to quit the Olympics. Can you imagine? You try and try to get pregnant and it never happens, and then you find out you're going to the Olympics and end up pregnant and therefore have to bow out. Goalie is such an important position, I bet she's praying her team wins without her, but if they lose, I bet she would feel so sad, but still happy. So....long story short, there are always a story to be told regarding pregnancy/emotions/FB, so we just grin and bear it and deal with it the best we can. 

HA! Ok..that story had nothing to do with what you wrote, but I just wanted to share that if it were me, I would be so torn emotionally. :juggle:

Oh yeah and you're only 6DPO, so no more talking about wishing this cycle would end. NO MORE!!

Anyone that is interested, come to the Oldies but Goodies (from ttc to bfp to bump to baby) TTC Discussion Group. It's fun and all are welcome.


----------



## Katie Potatie

Kayotic, Just mirroring what the other ladies have said. Everybody has been there on those down days, I typically happen to notice it when I think I'm out for that month and PMS is kicking in. Those hormones can really be terrible for your mindset. 

I've pretty much stayed away from the general TWW forums because it's mostly young girls (some who have no business getting pregnant with no stable relationship, no money, and some are just plain bat sh&@t crazy). It's more frustrating than anything. 

Do you see there?! See how frustrating this journey can be and pissed off we can get out of the blue and at the drop of a dime?! Lol!


----------



## oldermom1975

terripeachy said:


> Oldermom-I wasn't trying to share your good news, or be all in your business, but you know I'm a :ninja:, and I was thinking about Smiles and all the green on her chart, and then I noticed GREEN, and just typed before thinking that you might want to share first. Sorry. I hear you on being cautiously optimistic, but I WILL be excited for you either way. A BFP is something to celebrate, and something I hope to experience soon. <3
> 
> kfs1-I'll send a PM your way. You certainly won't be able to surprise us once you put that chart in your siggie. HA!!HA!!

Oh, no problem- I thought it was funny! I actually wondered if anyone would notice....:haha:
It got me a few more hours to digest the news. I really am shocked....


----------



## Blueshoney

Oldermom-Congratulations!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: I understand being cautious but I am ecstatic for you!

Kayotic-I totally understand your frustration. Please vent away. We all know how you feel!

Katie-SOOOOO AGREE with you with those young girls in TWW! I have to prevent myself from posting "Honey, having a baby to have someone love you will not help your lack of self esteem! and no, a baby does not save a relationship!"

AFM-So I read that people were using opk's for pregnancy tests. So of course I POAS for science. It looked positive on the OPK and negative on the HCG test. So I guess negative for pregnancy right? Well I will know for sure in 4 days!


----------



## Katie Potatie

Wait a second, Blues....how positive was this opk? And what preg test are you using? This sounds happily suspicious!

And if I had a dime for every time I read of a girl thinking the baby would keep their man or strengthen their shizzy relationship, my husband could afford to stay home with me. These girls have nooo clue how strong your relationship has to be BEFORE the baby comes!


----------



## Sis4Us

Yes Blues how dark was the OPK???? U should get ++++ on a HPT b4 a OPK at least that's what I read!!


----------



## Radkat

Oldermom! OMG, so exciting! I mean *whispers* I'm super excited/hopeful/yay for you. :thumbup:

Kayotic - Vent away. It's why we're here. :hugs:

Terri - I love your DH's statement about forgetting how to do it. That's something my DH would say. Silly men.

Blueshoney - Hmmmm... I got a BFN at 11DPO. You never know...

Sis - That's why I quit temping. I got a .2 lower temp and figured that's not helpful. No AF=still preggo. 

Re: TWW forums... I went there. Once. Figured out pretty quick this place is not for me. Felt like I was back doing my high school girls' group. No, honey, he won't want to stay with you if you get pregnant. Yes, even if that's what he says now. Go get a hobby. 

AFM - My doctor called this am and said my numbers were "good". I asked what they were and they said they don't give exact numbers until they have the second test to compare it to. Hmm, seems like my doctor has heard about anxious ladies and Dr. Google.


----------



## Sis4Us

^^^^^ :rofl: Anxious Woman here!!!!


----------



## Solstyce

Hi Sis,

I just logged on and saw that you got your BFP finally.

I'm really happy for you. Congrats!


----------



## Sis4Us

Thanks so much Sols it's been a Rollercoaster and I'm not out of the woods yet but I'm Hopeful!! ;)


----------



## Blueshoney

My OPK test line was equally dark as the control line. The HCG test was stark white. I shouldve taken a pic before I threw them away. doh!


----------



## Driving280

Ugh, worried that Wondfo does not get any darker. Sure, there is a line there, but it is still of the squinty kind, not the clear, nice BFP porn... Well, tomorrow is a FRER day... At least so far spotting has stopped entirely.


----------



## terripeachy

Don't worry Driving! Can't wait until tomorrow to see what the FRER has to say. fx fx


----------



## ERosePW

Katie Potatie said:


> Kayotic, Just mirroring what the other ladies have said. Everybody has been there on those down days, I typically happen to notice it when I think I'm out for that month and PMS is kicking in. Those hormones can really be terrible for your mindset.
> 
> I've pretty much stayed away from the general TWW forums because it's mostly young girls (some who have no business getting pregnant with no stable relationship, no money, and some are just plain bat sh&@t crazy). It's more frustrating than anything.
> 
> Do you see there?! See how frustrating this journey can be and pissed off we can get out of the blue and at the drop of a dime?! Lol!

LMAO! I had to laugh at this! It was such a good description of some of the younger ones. Not all, I have to say that for sure, because I'm in with a good group of younger ladies in the TTC#1 forum. But some of the other threads, I open it up, get five words in, want to gag, and have to move on. You are too funny.


----------



## ERosePW

Oldermom, I said congrats on the other thread, but thought I'd say it here too since this is the actual testing thread. CONGRATS lady!! This one is gonna be sticky. :happydance: Did you BOAS too, to see if came out pos? ;)

Radkat, I had to laugh at your description of the TWW forums too. I was in the middle of taking a huge gulp of water, and almost sprayed my computer screen.

Kayotic, I am sorry you're feeling this way today. I know the feeling all too well, I'm sure we all do. Hugs. Some cycles are harder than others. :hugs:

Blues, are you experimenting with OPKs during pregnancy testing? Love it. I have to say, after I got my faint BFP in Dec, I tried that, since I had heard you can get a pos OPK while prego, and my OPKs were pos. :) I have NO idea if it would've been pos before the HPT or not, because I didnt try it until several days after the faint BFP. But can't wait to hear your results!!!

Driving, yay for FRER tomorrow!! Can't wait!


----------



## Kayotic

Katie Potatie said:


> Wait a second, Blues....how positive was this opk? And what preg test are you using? This sounds happily suspicious!
> 
> And if I had a dime for every time I read of a girl thinking the baby would keep their man or strengthen their shizzy relationship, my husband could afford to stay home with me. These girls have nooo clue how strong your relationship has to be BEFORE the baby comes!

UGH I know! A FB group I am, this one chick is always complaining about her husband being an alcoholic, etc - why in the hell would you bring a child into that on purpose? It blows my effing mind.


----------



## Kayotic

THANK YOU SO MUCH GIRLS.
I feel so much better. I took a chance and drove to the store, where it was super crowded. THEN the lady in front of me found $100 bill on the sidewalk. My luck, haha!

I stuffed my face with cookies and now all is well :)


----------



## ERosePW

Kayotic said:


> THANK YOU SO MUCH GIRLS.
> I feel so much better. I took a chance and drove to the store, where it was super crowded. THEN the lady in front of me found $100 bill on the sidewalk. My luck, haha!
> 
> I stuffed my face with cookies and now all is well :)

So happy you are feeling better! When i read your initial post, I could empathize completely, and it makes me sad how much grief we go through during this journey! But now you had some cookies, and you can look forward to getting a BFP soon. I'm feeling good about February, not just for myself, but for lots of ladies here. :flower:


----------



## Sis4Us

Beta in 13 Hrs and counting!!! Not that I'm counting :haha:

Oh and I did A OPK for science w diluted pee and only got a faint line so idk Blues FX it's a good sign!! ;)


----------



## Milty

:coffee:


----------



## Blueshoney

Kayotic-I'm right there with the cookies. My order of Thin Mints came in today! Yep stuffing my face! (Why oh why can't I get thin mints year round. Instead I look like a hoarder when I order them. LOL)

Its funny I feel judgemental about those young girls even though my mom had me as a teen. She was married at the time, (immigrants do it early) and my parents were together until I was 30. But they were not airhead kids. They were Catholic and did not know that the catholic method made you parents. LOL! 

Ok so I think the positive OPK was me maybe ovulating again. I now have EWCM. I checked my cervix since now my CM changed and it is soft. Soooo confused!!


----------



## Katie Potatie

Blues, what cycle day are you on again? That's really strange that you would be ovulating again because you haven't had your period yet have you?


----------



## ERosePW

Blues, I hoard Girl Scout Cookies too. Once a year, my @ss. It's not enough! So I end up buying a bunch of boxes and freezing half of them so I can get my fix again later. :winkwink:

Interesting about the pos opk and EWCM! Is that possible to O a second time in one cycle? I'm so intrigued!


----------



## Katie Potatie

Oh, and one of my best friends was also a teen mom and absolutely wonderful and super responsible. She went on to get her degree, then her MBA, and has a great job now and a wonderful husband, but she wasn't trying to get pregnant when it happened, for sho!! I just get irritated when people who don't have their own lives together yet, are actively trying to get pregnant to fix something in their life. Parenting is the most wonderful thing in the whole wide world, but it certainly presents a new set of challenges that even people who have it all together are challenged by. If you are in the states, just look at the price of day care alone, and your head will spin and you may pass out!!


----------



## Blueshoney

I'm on CD24, 11DPO. Yea I have no idea what is going on! I'm so confused! 

Last year I found Girl Scout Thin Mints Ice Cream that was for limited time. I have a big standalone freezer. I bought 7 of those thin mints ice cream! Yea I have a thin mints problem!


----------



## Sis4Us

Thin Mints yummm...When I was young and Could eat Chocolate I did Too!!!! Love them frozen so no prb keeping em fresh!!! :)

10 Hrs :coffee: I better try to go to sleep or I'll be up All Nite!!! :nope:


----------



## oldermom1975

You guys have me drooling with all of the talk of thin mints...


----------



## Sis4Us

<3 <3 <3 HAPPY VALENTINES DAY!!! <3 <3 <3

:hugs: Love Each and Everyone of U Lovely Ladies!! :hugs:

Hopefully I'll know My Love Bug is here to Stay!!! :)


----------



## terripeachy

Happy Valentine's!! I have on my socks with red hearts today.

Another morning shovel, and both of our cars are cleared, and the countdown to clear tubes is on!! hee hee. I'm going to leave a little early just to make sure I'm there and have time to calm down.

<3,<3, <3

PS. I'm a samoas/carmel delight girl through and through! They have gotten smaller and put fewer in the package, but I'll still eat the ^&()[email protected] out of them. HA!!HA!!


----------



## Kayotic

Happy Valentines ladies!

My temp is down and I am spotting. AF isnt due until the 21st or 22nd, so IDK what's going on. I would think implantation except my temp is down a little. IDEK.


----------



## terripeachy

Kayotic-The spotting could be implantation. It happens around 7dpo or later, I believe. And you're still above the coverline, so no worries. Your temperature is going to ebb and flow, just like the ocean. Just roll with it until you see that :witch: You WILL get through this cycle. I hope you saved some cookies. hee hee.


----------



## kfs1

Good luck today Sis & Terri.

Kayotic - I agree with Terri. It could very well be implantation. Don't give up hope yet!

Definitely a Samoas girl but also love frozen thin mints. Mmmmmm - I want cookies now. Working from home today. We've had 3 major snow storms in the past week - the one yesterday dumped around 16 inches. Pretty much done with winter. :)


----------



## kfs1

<3<3<3<3 Oh, and Happy Valentine's ladies! <3<3<3<3

What's everyone doing tonight? I'm personally not a fan of Valentine's Day BUT I figured we'd use it as an excuse to go out for some Sushi or Thai food. :)


----------



## Driving280

Ugh, I am figuring it is a chemical. No line on Wondfo in 5 mins and the same super faint one after around 10. Can't figure out temp as the thermometer gave me three different ones... I may need to change the battery. Still waiting to get out of the house for the FRER.


----------



## oldermom1975

Sis4Us said:


> <3 <3 <3 HAPPY VALENTINES DAY!!! <3 <3 <3
> 
> :hugs: Love Each and Everyone of U Lovely Ladies!! :hugs:
> 
> Hopefully I'll know My Love Bug is here to Stay!!! :)

Good luck, Sis!!! You will do awesome!




Kayotic said:


> Happy Valentines ladies!
> 
> My temp is down and I am spotting. AF isnt due until the 21st or 22nd, so IDK what's going on. I would think implantation except my temp is down a little. IDEK.

It could certainly be implantation, and sometimes there is a mild temp drop around the same time. It's all good until the evil witch shows!!



Driving280 said:


> Ugh, I am figuring it is a chemical. No line on Wondfo in 5 mins and the same super faint one after around 10. Can't figure out temp as the thermometer gave me three different ones... I may need to change the battery. Still waiting to get out of the house for the FRER.

Oh, Driving, I hope not!! :hugs::hugs:
Waiting on the FRER!


----------



## Fezzle

Happy Valentine's Day! We're not doing anything special- tomorrow is my birthday but even for that we're just spending the weekend at home. OH asked if I wanted to do anything, like take a day trip somewhere, but the weather here is so terrible, I said I want to just stay in with comfortable clothes and nice food, so that's the plan! 

I don't think I ovulated this cycle- my temps never really rose and today was low again and today I'm spotting again too! At least my Day21 (on CD22) blood test on Monday should show that I didn't ovulate so I can move on to the next step.


----------



## Kayotic

Thanks ladies. Ive been crampy for days. I forgot my progesterone one night and quit taking it because my temps stayed up but I just started it again because I panicked. No reason NOT to take it so I might as well, especially if it might be possible I am pregnant.

I wasnt told to take it, it was just about 60 pills I had left over from attempts 2 years ago, and they expire this month.

Also not sure if this is important but it wasnt red, it was really mucus-y and a dark red, maybe brown/


----------



## Kayotic

Fezzle said:


> Happy Valentine's Day! We're not doing anything special- tomorrow is my birthday but even for that we're just spending the weekend at home. OH asked if I wanted to do anything, like take a day trip somewhere, but the weather here is so terrible, I said I want to just stay in with comfortable clothes and nice food, so that's the plan!
> 
> I don't think I ovulated this cycle- my temps never really rose and today was low again and today I'm spotting again too! At least my Day21 (on CD22) blood test on Monday should show that I didn't ovulate so I can move on to the next step.

I see a lot of unfilled circles, how off were your times? Did you adjust your temps at all?

I dont ovulate without trigger or unless Ive recently dropped a lot of weight.


----------



## Fezzle

I've never adjusted my temps, though they aren't that far off. 5.30am is my default temperature; today and the other empty circles were at 5am. My GP thinks that my issues are from my body adjusting to being off the pill, but I've been off for 7 months now, so I would think it's had enough time now!


----------



## terripeachy

I made it back!! O-M-G. There were some painful moments during that test. At least my doctor was like 'Here comes some cramping!' and then it would hurt. I yelled out two times 'ouch!' hee hee. But....I'm alive, these tubes are clear, and we're ready to get down to business. My doctor said that her most recent delivery was someone who had an HSG done and that month she got pregnant, so I'm PRAYING my body works the same. Everything looked great.


----------



## Kayotic

I KNOW I am super early but I have a problem ok?
I cant help myself and peed on a stick. It was 2nd morning urine because I had already peed when I noticed brown spotting, which would mean its a day or 2 old right?

Anyway, someone tell me these are imaginary. I DID have to darken the picture.
They are 10mui sensitivity.


----------



## Fezzle

I see something on the top one- maybe the bottom. Fx!

Terri- glad it went well and you're ready to go now!


----------



## Sis4Us

Those Cheapies are never 10 like they say :haha: I see something but it's hard to tell if it's a Evap or not!!! FX

Most should get a drop in temps during implantation it's called a Implantation dip look at my dip ... I would say test in 3 days after the dip!!! Gl


----------



## oldermom1975

terripeachy said:


> I made it back!! O-M-G. There were some painful moments during that test. At least my doctor was like 'Here comes some cramping!' and then it would hurt. I yelled out two times 'ouch!' hee hee. But....I'm alive, these tubes are clear, and we're ready to get down to business. My doctor said that her most recent delivery was someone who had an HSG done and that month she got pregnant, so I'm PRAYING my body works the same. Everything looked great.

Glad your tubes are clear!! Now get busy!:happydance:



Kayotic said:


> I KNOW I am super early but I have a problem ok?
> I cant help myself and peed on a stick. It was 2nd morning urine because I had already peed when I noticed brown spotting, which would mean its a day or 2 old right?
> 
> Anyway, someone tell me these are imaginary. I DID have to darken the picture.
> They are 10mui sensitivity.

I see very light lines....:flower:


----------



## Driving280

Ouch, Terri, that sounds bad! I don't remember my HSG being painful at all...

Kayotic, I see something! But, I am a little down on cheapies right now as well...

So, I am officially out. AF came in full force, so nice for Valentine's Day. I figure it was probably a chemical...


----------



## Sis4Us

So so Sorry Driving :hugs: BIG :hugs:!!!


----------



## oldermom1975

Driving280 said:


> Ouch, Terri, that sounds bad! I don't remember my HSG being painful at all...
> 
> Kayotic, I see something! But, I am a little down on cheapies right now as well...
> 
> So, I am officially out. AF came in full force, so nice for Valentine's Day. I figure it was probably a chemical...

Ah, crap. :hugs: Very sorry, Driving. :hugs:


----------



## Wish4another1

:( sorry Driving :hugs:


----------



## Kayotic

So sorry Driving <3


----------



## kfs1

Sorry to hear Driving. :(


----------



## terripeachy

Driving-Sometimes I'm just a big baby when it comes to pinching and cramping. I'm already super nervous in the office/on a bed with my legs spread, and then the pain just doesn't help at all. I'm sure if I had something to distract me, I'd do much better.
Sorry about AF and the chemical. That sucks on the day of love. Next month will be better! :friends:

Wish-Cute new picture!! Love those smiles and a nice jump in temp for you today too.


----------



## Sis4Us

Are they ever going to Call????? :nope:


----------



## Radkat

Driving - Very sorry about the CP. :hugs:

Kayotic - I had IB from 8-10DPO and had a BFN at 11DPO. BFP at 13DPO. Keep testing! 

Terri - Sorry the hsg was kinda painful. I know what you mean about being in an uncomfortable situation. I read something about if it's painful it could mean that there was some blockage that was getting cleared out, so maybe that's a good thing and your BFP is around the corner. :thumbup:

Sis - I know what you mean about the results. I have to wait until Tuesday! Gonna have to keep myself busy this weekend. 

DH is making dinner tonight. Yay! Happy V day everyone! <3 <3


----------



## Sis4Us

Well I got my Results and of Course I'm still Worried !!!

HCG 95 P 32!!!!

I go for another draw Mon and talk to the Dr U/S in 2WKS!!


----------



## Kayotic

:happydance:


Sis4Us said:


> Well I got my Results and of Course I'm still Worried !!!
> 
> HCG 95 P 32!!!!
> 
> I go for another draw Mon and talk to the Dr U/S in 2WKS!!

:happydance:


----------



## Sis4Us

My numbers didn't double so I'm freaking out w such a early BFP my numbers should be higher!!! Grrrrr


----------



## Kayotic

terripeachy said:


> Driving-Sometimes I'm just a big baby when it comes to pinching and cramping. I'm already super nervous in the office/on a bed with my legs spread, and then the pain just doesn't help at all. I'm sure if I had something to distract me, I'd do much better.

I have a lot of inflammation and pain in my vaginal area and cervix. Even paps are really excruciating for me. 

When she was having trouble with my colposcopy, I just said "Look, I need an HSG, its December and my deductible is used up. Can we just do this under general and get it all done?"

She got with my RE, and they scheduled me at the same time for a colposcopy, hysteroscopy, HSG and endometrial biopsy.
I thought "YAY NO PAIN - not so much.

They kind of suspend your legs from the ceiling and I was that way for about 2 hours. I was in so much pain for the next week in my lower back. I wish I had just sucked it up and done it while I was awake, haha!


----------



## Kayotic

Sis4Us said:


> My numbers didn't double so I'm freaking out w such a early BFP my numbers should be higher!!! Grrrrr

No, dont! Those numbers look good! What were your first numbers? Did you have the test around the same time during both days? A lot of slow risers have perfectly fine pregnancies!

My sister (who has 13 kids!) never had hers double like they said. One time they even told her she was having a m/c and did not.


----------



## Sis4Us

Thanks Kayotic!!!

2/12 HCG 56 P 40.6
2/14 HCG 95 P 32

Yes both at 9am!!

Crazy Question were any of Your sis slow risers a Girl!! ;)


----------



## Kayotic

Sis4Us said:


> Thanks Kayotic!!!
> 
> 2/12 HCG 56 P 40.6
> 2/14 HCG 95 P 32
> 
> Yes both at 9am!!
> 
> Crazy Question were any of Your sis slow risers a Girl!! ;)

Yours almost doubled! Progesterone can dip as low as 50% if you're not fasting, too according to my RE.

Of her 13 kids, 5 were girls! If I remember correctly, the only one she EVER had that doubled was a twin pregnancy, of which one was lost.


----------



## Blueshoney

Terri-Yea so glad your HSG test went well. I'm sorry it was painful. That makes me nervous because I will be having one in a few months if I do not get a BFP. 

Driving-I'm so sorry about your chemical. 

Wish-I love your new pic! You guys are so cute!!

Sis-Yea I think your numbers are great! 

Kayotic-OMG She has 13 kids!!! That's insane! But I guess I can't talk my mom is one of 12


----------



## Sis4Us

Lol Blus my Mom is one of 11!!! :haha:

My sis has 7 and sadly doesn't have Custody of any of them now!!! :nope:


----------



## Kayotic

Sis4Us said:


> Lol Blus my Mom is one of 11!!! :haha:
> 
> My sis has 7 and sadly doesn't have Custody of any of them now!!! :nope:

My sister doesnt have custody of any of hers, either.


----------



## Sis4Us

I never understood why they can have so many but the ones who Deserve and can provide for them have to fight yrs for em!!! :nope:


----------



## Kayotic

Sis4Us said:


> I never understood why they can have so many but the ones who Deserve and can provide for them have to fight yrs for em!!! :nope:

I am the only person in my family with PCOS and the only with Behcets which is hereditary. I am sure I was switched at birth.

I am one of 8. All of them have at least 4 kids, (sister with 13 as mentioned, one brother has 6) except.... me.


----------



## oldermom1975

My tests started getting lighter the day after I got the positive...and today my blood draw confirmed a chemical.
I am very unhappy, but not surprised.
Off to eat some French fries.


----------



## Sis4Us

So so Sorry Oldermom :hugs: !!!! 

Have a shake w those Fries!!!! :hugs:


----------



## terripeachy

Oh, Oldermom-I am SOOOo sorry. Why? Why? I hope your french fries and shake were delicious. This makes me so angry. *breathe* Ok...what's the next step with the fancy doctor?

I do love your picture. That made me smile this morning.


----------



## oldermom1975

terripeachy said:


> Oh, Oldermom-I am SOOOo sorry. Why? Why? I hope your french fries and shake were delicious. This makes me so angry. *breathe* Ok...what's the next step with the fancy doctor?
> 
> I do love your picture. That made me smile this morning.

I had fun picking one out- DD was only six months old at the time. :)

I will email my doc in an hour or so (although I may not hear from him until Monday), and then probably the next step will be my new patient appointment at the end of the month and testing. The sad/relieving thing is that I am sort of out of TTC for the next few months. We fly to the US in a few days, then well before I ovulate again DH will be going back to the Middle East until May and DD and I will be in the States until the end of the summer.


----------



## Wish4another1

Oldermom- I love your picture - just beautiful!!! I don't understand why so many chemicals :( I will keep hoping n praying the fancy dr gets some real answers for you.... a break from TTC has its good n bad hopefully you will be rejuvenated at the end of summer and the sticky bfp happens before the end of the year!!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## oldermom1975

Wish4another1 said:


> Oldermom- I love your picture - just beautiful!!! I don't understand why so many chemicals :( I will keep hoping n praying the fancy dr gets some real answers for you.... a break from TTC has its good n bad hopefully you will be rejuvenated at the end of summer and the sticky bfp happens before the end of the year!!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Thanks. :flower:


----------



## terripeachy

I agree with Wish-maybe the appt with the new doctor will show something, and you can get your body ready for the end of summer. Are you going to be with other family members in the US, or are you and DD going to be alone? Are you going to be in Philly? For some reason, I remember you mentioning that city before. If you are, we're so getting lunch-WITH extra BACON!

My dad was in the military, and he was gone a lot, but my mom seemed to get everything done, and it seemed she didn't even think about him being gone. I guess she was just used to it. I hope you'll be ok with your DH away for a few months. :(


----------



## oldermom1975

I am pretty divided on not TTC for the next few months...it feels as if I only have a few months left, but at the same time- I can't keep losing babies. This doc is my last ditch effort to find an effective treatment. 
It's a stressor and a relief at the same time. 
But at least the fries are good. :wacko:


----------



## Radkat

So sorry, Oldermom. How awful and frustrating. Hope you get some answers from your dr and can get back on track at the end of the summer. :hug:

I do love your pic. How old is LO now? I have some good pics from when my LO was 6 mo too, but know she's 16 mo!


----------



## oldermom1975

Radkat said:


> So sorry, Oldermom. How awful and frustrating. Hope you get some answers from your dr and can get back on track at the end of the summer. :hug:
> 
> I do love your pic. How old is LO now? I have some good pics from when my LO was 6 mo too, but know she's 16 mo!

She is 18 months now- though it is hard to believe! There were other more recent pictures I could have chosen, but I really miss that age- what a little button she was! :kiss:


----------



## oldermom1975

terripeachy said:


> I agree with Wish-maybe the appt with the new doctor will show something, and you can get your body ready for the end of summer. Are you going to be with other family members in the US, or are you and DD going to be alone? Are you going to be in Philly? For some reason, I remember you mentioning that city before. If you are, we're so getting lunch-WITH extra BACON!
> 
> My dad was in the military, and he was gone a lot, but my mom seemed to get everything done, and it seemed she didn't even think about him being gone. I guess she was just used to it. I hope you'll be ok with your DH away for a few months. :(

We will be in Maine for most of it, staying with family- so we won't be alone. DH will be back in May, so about two-and-a-half months total. We have had separations of that duration before- one memorable time it was closer to four months- all due to work. It sucks, but it is somewhat necessary. I have gotten used to it, but it does feel like we really don't have a home base anywhere.


----------



## terripeachy

Maine is beautiful!! That's good that you will be near your family. I'm sure they miss you tons and can't wait until you get back to them. So many presents!! Yeah, I understand what it's like not having a home base, but it is necessary, so you do the best you can. 

Have a great afternoon. I have some schoolwork to do and I keep procrastinating. hee hee. Luckily, hubs is bringing home lunch from a Jewish/NY deli, so if I can just hold out for an hour, I'll be sitting pretty. Time to focus!


----------



## Kayotic

Oldermom, <3


----------



## ERosePW

Yea, Oldermom, I meant to tell you I love your picture! So glad you put it up there. I love seeing the faces of my B&B girlfriends and/or their sweet kiddos. :)


----------



## Fezzle

Great new picture, oldermom! I have a picture of me somewhat recently in my journal but not ready to have one of me be a profile pic!


----------



## Sis4Us

Dang this whole long Journey and I never made a TTC Journal :haha: maybe I'll make a Pregnacy Journal if all goes well Mon!! :)

Hope everyone's HAVIN a Great weekend it's Almost 70 here today and suppose to be Almost 80 Wed so I'm sure everyone will get sick if they arent Already!! :nope:


----------



## kfs1

Noooo Oldermom. So sorry to hear. Whatever you decide, I hope you start to feel better soon.:hugs:


----------



## Hopethisyear

OMG Sis4us...congratulations!!!! I haven't been on here in so long, I'm so happy to see you got your BFP!!!

Can I be put down for testing 2/25 as it is hubby's bday. Keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## Sis4Us

Will Add U Hope!!!! GL

Got some line Porn this Am but we have been Enjoying the Weather All day and hanging out w the Neighbors All nite too bad I can't drink everyone else is Drinking my Bros Moonshine and I can't partake!!:(
It's well worth it though!!
https://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c233/phoenixx76/295c3bd09b8b94b6fb3fbf717293d0ef_zpsa3fe5e81.jpg


----------



## ERosePW

Oh sis, that is GREAT line porn! Good stuff there! You're looking good lady...this is it for you Momma!!! :)


----------



## terripeachy

Sis-I thought you said a little darker?! That is WAY darker. That line porn looks fantastic. Soooo happy for you. :)

There will be plenty of moonshine when it's time. HA!!HA!!


----------



## Hopethisyear

That is a great line!!


----------



## oldermom1975

Sis4Us said:


> Will Add U Hope!!!! GL
> 
> Got some line Porn this Am but we have been Enjoying the Weather All day and hanging out w the Neighbors All nite too bad I can't drink everyone else is Drinking my Bros Moonshine and I can't partake!!:(
> It's well worth it though!!
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Wow, that is a great line!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fezzle said:
> 
> 
> Great new picture, oldermom! I have a picture of me somewhat recently in my journal but not ready to have one of me be a profile pic!
> 
> Yeah, it took me a while too- I just figured it was time.Click to expand...


----------



## Sis4Us

Thanks ladies line is dark again this Am so it makes me feel a Lil better even w ALL. The Cramps!! :thumbup:


----------



## Wish4another1

Sis - glad to hear of your dark line porn :) I am sure those cramps are just your little lady getting all snuggled in for 9 month journey!! and jeez that weather you are enjoying sure must be nice... we can't seem to get above freezing!!! :shrug:

AFM: BFN this morning. I am ok with it. It would've been a miracle this cycle with the BD not being as close to ovulation as I wanted...the good thing is I felt different with the P cream - not as bad PMS, much better mood overall and the best part - no spotting!! that last one seems like a miracle to me... so even though Dr says p wouldn't help - I think it has... 
AF is due tomorrow so I am going to stop the P cream and I am ready to tackle the next cycle :) Good luck and :dust:to the testers who remain!!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Glad to hear the P worked wish Baby Steps!! :haha:

I know I feel way better since taking P cuz I was Low and it makes me a Happier person!! :)


----------



## garfie

Just popped in to sprinkle some :dust::dust::dust: to those still waiting to test

:hugs:

X


----------



## terripeachy

Wish- I agree with Sis...baby steps. Now you know the P cream works for more than one reason so you can keep doing that, and next cycle, work on timing. hee hee. It'll all come together soon. :)


----------



## Driving280

Oldermom, I am sorry. But you have time - you are still young. *hug*


----------



## Katie Potatie

Sis! That is some amazing line porn, for real. What beautiful dark lines!

OlderM--Your little girl is a sweetie, I loved that six-month age! 18 months was rough for me cuz she was into everything and I never sat down! Also, I'm glad to hear going to see another specialist. The good news is that you can get pregnant and there's no problem with that egg meeting the sperm. Now, it's time to focus on figuring out why it's just not sticking. Although I'm so very sorry to hear you had another chemical, you will hopefully be moving in the direction to find out what you need to keep the pregnancy going. This could be a very simple answer for you, and THAT is exciting!! I don't know, I just feel good about your outcome in the future. I think it's just a matter of finding out that missing piece of the puzzle.


----------



## Katie Potatie

Wish--Yes, it sounds like the progesterone is doing some good things! And especially if it has stopped spotting before AF, that's great!!


----------



## oldermom1975

Driving280 said:


> Oldermom, I am sorry. But you have time - you are still young. *hug*

We both are, Driving. :flower: Thank-you.



Katie Potatie said:


> OlderM--Your little girl is a sweetie, I loved that six-month age! 18 months was rough for me cuz she was into everything and I never sat down! Also, I'm glad to hear going to see another specialist. The good news is that you can get pregnant and there's no problem with that egg meeting the sperm. Now, it's time to focus on figuring out why it's just not sticking. Although I'm so very sorry to hear you had another chemical, you will hopefully be moving in the direction to find out what you need to keep the pregnancy going. This could be a very simple answer for you, and THAT is exciting!! I don't know, I just feel good about your outcome in the future. I think it's just a matter of finding out that missing piece of the puzzle.

Ha, she is everywhere! Though I am a little more neurotic than DH is about letting her explore her world...I would rather she NOT fall in back of the (blocked off) couch onto our extremely over-stressed electrical outlets. :dohh: Boys!!
I think you are right, that there are a few simple answers and things will fall into place. We shall see. One interesting thing about this place has us intrigued- they offer a combo regular IVF/donor IVF package. Apparently they offer that to couples who want to try at least once with their own eggs first, and if that doesn't work, they offer a donor egg cycle. Because it is a combo, they discount both cycles heavily. Hmmmm....
It will be expensive, maybe too much money for us. Again, we shall see.
*que sera, sera- whatever will be, will be* :-=


----------



## Radkat

Sis - your line looks great! Glad it's helping you feel more comfortable.
Oldermom - My 16 mo LO does the same thing!


----------



## oldermom1975

Radkat said:


> Sis - your line looks great! Glad it's helping you feel more comfortable.
> Oldermom - My 16 mo LO does the same thing!

What is it about climbing the couch?!? Been trying to break that habit for months!


----------



## Mischief

Sis4Us said:


> I never understood why they can have so many but the ones who Deserve and can provide for them have to fight yrs for em!!! :nope:

^^^THIS!!!

Sis, I'm so thrilled to see those dark lines! :happydance:

I wish I could have gotten in on this Feb thread! But I goofed this cycle. :nope:

The doctor warned me, and for a while I stuck to her "no simple carbs" diet. I ovulated and felt so optimistic. But with the holidays and school stress... and the fact that I just couldn't believe my diet could REALLY be such a big problem... I ate sugar. I ate cookies, french fries, white breads, and even a couple of Cokes this cycle. And just like she warned - I didn't ovulate. 

I'm behaving again, so maybe I can participate in the March thread. :)


----------



## Sis4Us

Thanks Mischief FX march is it for ya!!!! :)


----------



## terripeachy

Mischief-Don't worry...several of us are on the March plan, so join us at the end of this month, and NO simple CARBS. hee hee. I hope you enjoyed them, nonetheless.


----------



## terripeachy

Is everybody still sleeping? It's back to the grind. Oh, I forgot many have President's Day off today. Good luck today Wish and SPP!! :dust:


----------



## Sis4Us

I'm up anyway!!! :thumbup:

Not lovin my temp today but I had to answer the phone b4 temping so hoping that caused the drop!! :shrug:


----------



## terripeachy

Sis-It's a tenth of a degree. I'm sure it's ok, and I hope the phone call wasn't something bad. Have a fun day today. :)


----------



## kholtmann

I got my 21 day progesterone test back this morning and it was the highest it has ever been - 37.1. :happydance: Here's to praying for good results. This will be the longest week I have had in my life!!


----------



## Sis4Us

FX Kohltmann good numbers are Always a reason to Celebrate!! :happydance:


----------



## Kayotic

hey ladies. not caught up reading. test was bfn but i did almost puke my normal breakfast so who knows.


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

So sorry about the BFN *Kayotic*. You're only 10DPO though so we wait :coffee: .


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Me, omg ladies, BFP!!! Aaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!! :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:


----------



## Sis4Us

Pics SPP where is that Line Porn!!! :happydance:


----------



## Fezzle

Yes- I want to see this line porn too! How exciting! This thread has been on fire this month!

AFM- I had my "Day 21" blood test today, though it's looking more like I'm Day 4 after a short anovulatory cycle so I doubt it's going to show anything! I have an appointment with my GP next week. I did find out from the woman who did my blood draw that my trans-vaginal scan results have come back as 'normal- no action' so I guess that's good news!


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Glad the TV scan came back that all is good *Fezzle* :thumbup: . Alright, time to gear up for a nice healthy cycle :dust: .

My line porn is rubbish :haha: . The BFP is from SMU 7 minutes after FMU lol. I'll work on an upload a little later though :D .


----------



## oldermom1975

SweetPotatoPi said:


> Me, omg ladies, BFP!!! Aaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!! :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:


Line porn Line porn Line porn LINE PORN!!!!


----------



## oldermom1975

Kayotic said:


> hey ladies. not caught up reading. test was bfn but i did almost puke my normal breakfast so who knows.


Sorry about the BFN- but hmmmmmm on the puking...
...probably the only time in our lives when we are encouraged by puking....:haha:


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

^^^ Yep! :haha:


----------



## terripeachy

SPP-Unbelievable!! I told you, your chart looked fab-o, and you didn't want to believe. I'm cracking up at 7minute later SMU. You're silly! Congrats, lady!!!

Fezzle-Glad everything is normal with your first blood draw, so now do you have to do your CD21 draw again? 

Kayotic-Sorry about the bfn this morning, but it is early, but interesting on the cereal puking too. We wait..your chart looks good too.

What a great Monday. :happydance:


----------



## Radkat

OMG, SPP! That's awesome. Test in a couple days for a picture worthy line.


----------



## ttcinseattle

SPP you're kidding!! This thread is on fire! Congrats lady, can't wait for some proper line porn from you! If SMU after a 7 minute hold came up positive, I'm guessing your next test is going to be a beauty!


----------



## Blueshoney

SweetPotatoPi-:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: Congratulations!!!! 

I've caught up! So Happy everyone had a good Valentine's Day! We made a slow roasted pork with leeks, and cinnamon raisin bread pudding. Then we binged on House of Cards! it was a great night! 

This cycle is just really confusing. I had a huge temp drop yesterday which I thought was DPO 14, I had spotting last night. My temp rose a little this morning, and I had a little more spotting. I thought that AF was coming but so far no. ALSO, FF changed my O date again! This time it says I O'd on CD15 and now I am 13DPO! I had also had BFN this morning as well. I have no idea whats going on. I had cramping yesterday but none today. Should I even hope for a BFP at this point?


----------



## Sis4Us

Blues holding out hope for U until the Witch flies!!!! :)

AFm.... HCG 248 P 31.2


----------



## Blueshoney

I spotted a bit more so I decided to just label it light on FF and just start anew. I'm sure I will actually have a heavier bleed tomorrow. :(


----------



## terripeachy

Ugh...Blues...I'm sorry, but I'm still not giving up on you. I will be patient (not a lot here going on, so I can wait a day for you!).


----------



## Sis4Us

Booooo So sorry Blues Big :hugs: to U!!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Did I miss updates from Tagra and Kira Star???


----------



## L.Ann.V

CD 24 and 10 DPO. I think I'm having mild PMS symptoms, but nothing definitive yet. Our 1st fertility doctor appointment is on Wednesday, so we shall see what this week brings...


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

:hugs: I'm sorry it looks like she got you *Blues*. Absolutely know what you mean about just wanting to go ahead and get fresh cycle going.

Again, lovin' those numbers *Sis*!

GL on Wednesday *L.Ann.V*!


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Thanks so much ladies! Yes indeed *terri* you did tell me :haha: . TTC has made me :sulk: lol. Hoping February goes out with a nice strong bang and March burns it up too! :dance:


----------



## garfie

SPP - :happydance::happydance: I want some line porn too - congrats hun so did you do anything differently this month?:hugs:

Sis - Excellent numbers - they say after a BFP to stop taking temps as they can peak and trough - but I full understand your anxiety and need for clarification.:hugs:

Blues - So sorry hun you would think by now she would know when she is not wanted:growlmad:

:hugs: to all the other ladies :hugs:

X


----------



## Sis4Us

Yes SPP I can't be the only one sharing Line Porn I feel so cheap!!! :rofl:

Well no more low temps can I say Holy temp spike Batman!!! ;)


----------



## oldermom1975

Sis4Us said:


> Yes SPP I can't be the only one sharing Line Porn I feel so cheap!!! :rofl:
> 
> Well no more low temps can I say Holy temp spike Batman!!! ;)

Hey, Sis! The date for your BFP has the wrong year...just thought you should know....:kiss::hugs:

Just so awesome about the numbers!


----------



## garfie

:haha: Older no flies on you Mrs :winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## oldermom1975

garfie said:


> :haha: Older no flies on you Mrs :winkwink:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

:rofl:


----------



## terripeachy

Sis-Yeah!! So happy for that spike in temperature. I'm still so excited. I feel like I'm the one that's pregnant with all this good news on this thread. HA! Oh, and I think the witch got Kira and I don't believe Tagra reported back.

L.Ann.V-Hope the fertility doctor gives you a warm fuzzy feeling, although it would be amazing if February is your month for a BFP. That would be amazing!

SPP-Yeah, I forget who mentioned the Vitamin D thing, but maybe January is a sucky month for fertility and February and March are perfect! hee hee. What is that sleeping, bug eyed smiley thing you have going on there? It makes me laugh, but I have no idea what it is. I prefer :wacko:

Blues-fx fx.


----------



## Wish4another1

Congrats SPP so exciting for you!!!!! Did you tell anyone else yet? Besides us of course!!! How did you do tell??

AFM- the witch has arrived in full force... Even though I knew she would it still makes me a little sad... :cry: ah well taking my new set of vitamins and hoping for good things this time around!!!!

Have a great day ladies!!


----------



## terripeachy

Sorry, Wish. :hugs: Yeah...knowing the witch is coming is miserable and then when she gets here it's like another punch in the stomach.

What's the verdict..will you be taking the P cream again? It definitely increased your temperatures, but did it lengthen your cycle?


----------



## Wish4another1

I was supposed to start yesterday and I spotted here n there but this morning around 4 she showed her a$$ lol... So technically it lengthened by one day... Yes I will keep using it - if nothing else cause I was a nicer person while using it !!!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Thanks for letting me know about my Baby Brain Error!!!! :haha:

Wish Big :hugs: but u r right the P did its job isn't it funny how much nicer we are when are hormones are Right!!! :haha:


----------



## Kayotic

Hope youre all having a great day!

I am still spotting a lot, my temps are everywhere. I swear the progesterone screwed me up more than helped. That or it was the 5000 hcg instead of 10,000. 

I have an appointment the 20th with my RE. I am pretty sure I am out.


----------



## Sis4Us

Kayotic try to keep Hope are u taking your P the same time everyday?? When I first started it I didn't know I was suppose to and it messed me up having UPS and Downs!! GL :hugs:


----------



## Kayotic

Sis4Us said:


> Kayotic try to keep Hope are u taking your P the same time everyday?? When I first started it I didn't know I was suppose to and it messed me up having UPS and Downs!! GL :hugs:

Yeah, I take it at 10am and right before bed. 
Sorry for stressing. I just feel like everything is put on hold right now.

We want to book a cruise for the summer of 2015 but I can't until I know if I am going to have a baby, need an extra ticket, etc. 
We want to buy next years Monster Jam tickets but I need to know if I can go, which I cant if I have a newborn. I want to paint and build shelving in the craft room which I cant because I don't know if I need a nursery. 
I've been waiting for almost 8 years and I am so over it.


----------



## terripeachy

Sorry kayotic. :hug:
I know how you feel about booking stuff. We just booked a trip to the Bahamas. Not sure what will be happening when we go, but it'll still be fun, regardless. I say go on and do what you want to do because you are not promised tomorrow. If 2015 comes around and you have a baby, maybe you can find a sitter, or book an extra ticket then. 

Same with the extra room. Paint it yellow! hee hee. You can't put your life on hold waiting for the perfect time, and thinking about what if's. Do what you need for now and make changes when the time comes.

Everything will be ok. :friends:


----------



## Sis4Us

I feel the Same Kayotic do what u need to Now u can always adjust later don't stop Enjoying life for TTC it will make it all the harder!!!
Big :hugs: to U!!!


----------



## kfs1

Congrats on those numbers Sis!!

Kayotic - I agree with Terri & Sis. Go ahead and book that trip! You can always make adjustments later if need be.

Congrats again to everyone this month!


----------



## Radkat

Sorry, Kayotic. I agree with other about booking the trip. It'll give you something to look forward to, plan for, something else to think about than TTC! Try to refundable tickets, just in case. Or a sitter like Terri said!

Sorry about the witch, Blues and Wish! Boo to her. :growlmad:


----------



## Blueshoney

I agree with everyone else Kayotic. Live your life. Go on your trip and if there is a baby, well all the better!

AFM-AF arrived this morning full force. :( This cycle Dh will not be around for the window. I hope I get lucky anyways.


----------



## Sis4Us

:hugs: Blues!!!


----------



## terripeachy

Booooo Blues...sorry to hear about that stinky witch, AND that your DH will be out of town. Maybe you will get lucky because they say that sperm can live for 5 days, so work your magic, girl! :serenade:


----------



## oldermom1975

terripeachy said:


> Booooo Blues...sorry to hear about that stinky witch, AND that your DH will be out of town. Maybe you will get lucky because they say that sperm can live for 5 days, so work your magic, girl! :serenade:

That smiley is hilarious!

Sorry *Blues* and *Wish*. AF suuuuuucks!!!!:hugs:
Consequently, my AF is starting now, and I have to get on a plane in 10 hours- for a 13 hour flight. :dohh:

Kayotic- I agree with everyone else. Plan your trips! :flower:


----------



## Paula08049

Hi everyone I know I'm late to the party but I would like to join. I'm going to test on the 22 of February. I had a miscarriage last month resulting in a d&e on January 17th. Would be over the moon to get a BFP so soon. :dust:


----------



## oldermom1975

Paula08049 said:


> Hi everyone I know I'm late to the party but I would like to join. I'm going to test on the 22 of February. I had a miscarriage last month resulting in a d&e on January 17th. Would be over the moon to get a BFP so soon. :dust:

Welcome, Paula! :flower:
Very sorry about your miscarriage. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Ugh, so sorry she got you *Wish*, *older*, and *Blues* :hugs: . Sounds like cocktails would be perfect, especially for your flight *older* :wine: . Alright then, let's go March!

*garfie*, the only thing I really changed up was this was my first full cycle of taking a tablespoon of raw, organic, apple cider vinegar washed down with a big glass of water every day with a meal. I was taking it for more help with my painful and heavy cycles so maybe it worked on some pH issues I've been having which helped my cycle flow smoother which helped my hormones stay calm long enough for implantation to happen? :shrug: I have no idea :p but I'm not switching anything up so I'm still doing acv shots, still taking my Vitex, still running, doing yoga, etc. FX!

Nice spike *Sis*! :thumbup:

Sleeping, bug eyed thing *terri*? I have no idea! :xmas22: I need to see what you're seeing! :haha: Here-here to February and March pushing out some good fertility ju-ju! :beer:

*Kayotic*, first off :hugs: . TTC is evil, just pure evil in my book :xmas19: (as ya'll can see I can't let go of the Christmas smilies :haha: ). I agree with the others, don't put your life on hold for TTC; you can always find a way to work up a new plan later on if need be. I let TTC take over my life after my first loss and it was such a long, difficult, emotional struggle. When I finally got another BFP I was miserable with worry and ended up losing the pregnancy anyway. I was emotionally/mentally/physically/spiritually wrung out and had no other option but to take a step back so I could regain my love of life, my love of my sanity (at least my version of sanity :winkwink: ). Best thing I ever did as far as TTC is concerned. A lifetime here is not enough so do your very best to enjoy your life every second you can gal :flower: . TTC is still on the brain but so many other things make your world beautiful that it doesn't consume you. On the progesterone, I'm super crazy sensitive to hormonal stuff and the progesterone supplementation made my issues so much worse so I stopped messing with it after that one cycle. Vitex has been much gentler on me and I've stuck with that.

Ok, on to the terrible line porno! :haha: That's what ya get with a seven minute hold, a cheap camera, and terrible lighting; just like real porn! :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







feb2014dl131.jpg
File size: 6.1 KB
Views: 11









feb2014dl132.jpg
File size: 7 KB
Views: 10


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Welcome *Paula* :flower: . I'm so sorry for your loss. I hope this is it and you find you're good and pregnant with your rainbow. GL! :dust:


----------



## sailorsgirl

edit: sorry misread the title :/ xx


----------



## kfs1

SweetPotatoPi said:


> Ugh, so sorry she got you *Wish*, *older*, and *Blues* :hugs: . Sounds like cocktails would be perfect, especially for your flight *older* :wine: . Alright then, let's go March!
> 
> *garfie*, the only thing I really changed up was this was my first full cycle of taking a tablespoon of raw, organic, apple cider vinegar washed down with a big glass of water every day with a meal. I was taking it for more help with my painful and heavy cycles so maybe it worked on some pH issues I've been having which helped my cycle flow smoother which helped my hormones stay calm long enough for implantation to happen? :shrug: I have no idea :p but I'm not switching anything up so I'm still doing acv shots, still taking my Vitex, still running, doing yoga, etc. FX!
> 
> Nice spike *Sis*! :thumbup:
> 
> Sleeping, bug eyed thing *terri*? I have no idea! :xmas22: I need to see what you're seeing! :haha: Here-here to February and March pushing out some good fertility ju-ju! :beer:
> 
> *Kayotic*, first off :hugs: . TTC is evil, just pure evil in my book :xmas19: (as ya'll can see I can't let go of the Christmas smilies :haha: ). I agree with the others, don't put your life on hold for TTC; you can always find a way to work up a new plan later on if need be. I let TTC take over my life after my first loss and it was such a long, difficult, emotional struggle. When I finally got another BFP I was miserable with worry and ended up losing the pregnancy anyway. I was emotionally/mentally/physically/spiritually wrung out and had no other option but to take a step back so I could regain my love of life, my love of my sanity (at least my version of sanity :winkwink: ). Best thing I ever did as far as TTC is concerned. A lifetime here is not enough so do your very best to enjoy your life every second you can gal :flower: . TTC is still on the brain but so many other things make your world beautiful that it doesn't consume you. On the progesterone, I'm super crazy sensitive to hormonal stuff and the progesterone supplementation made my issues so much worse so I stopped messing with it after that one cycle. Vitex has been much gentler on me and I've stuck with that.
> 
> Ok, on to the terrible line porno! :haha: That's what ya get with a seven minute hold, a cheap camera, and terrible lighting; just like real porn! :rofl:

Nice lines! :winkwink:


----------



## kfs1

Paula08049 said:


> Hi everyone I know I'm late to the party but I would like to join. I'm going to test on the 22 of February. I had a miscarriage last month resulting in a d&e on January 17th. Would be over the moon to get a BFP so soon. :dust:

Welcome. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Fezzle

Welcome and sorry, Paula!

Sorry to those who got AF. I thought my spotting/light flow was over but it started again today. I'm hoping this is my body clearing itself out to get some regular cycles going finally! 

So- no testing for me this month!


----------



## terripeachy

Hi Paula. Yes, that would be fantastic if you got your BFP in a few short days. Sorry for your loss though. Boooo....

SPP-I couldn't recognize what that smiley was doing, but it was early. I'm sure if I looked at it now, I would totally know what it was. HA! Love that line porn. Looks great!!

Oldermom-Sorry for AF prior to boarding a plane. That's a nightmare. Hopefully you can catch some z's or read a good book. We'll hear from you in the states in a few short hours now. Yay!! I try to use new smileys, but a lot of them just aren't appropriate. I would love to throw in the :dog: every now and again, but it doesn't seem to come up in TTC conversation. HA!!HA!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Welcome Paula so sorry for your loss I will Add u and GL!!! 

SPP yay for Porn!!! :haha:

Terri I love the Doggy!!!! :happydance:


----------



## GalvanBaby

Hi ladies! I am 7DPO. I had a cancelled IUI after stimming with Gonal F and Menopur. I had 2 follies on my left side which is blocked so my RE cancelled the IUI due to the possibiliy of getting a BFP. I have some hope because I know of a girl who got pregnant from Oing on her blocked side. My RE said sometimes, the egg is attracted to the open tube, but it is very rare.

Anyway, I will start testing Friday the 21st at 10DPO.


----------



## Sis4Us

GL Galvan I'll Add u!!!


----------



## Kayotic

GalvanBaby said:


> Hi ladies! I am 7DPO. I had a cancelled IUI after stimming with Gonal F and Menopur. I had 2 follies on my left side which is blocked so my RE cancelled the IUI due to the possibiliy of getting a BFP. I have some hope because I know of a girl who got pregnant from Oing on her blocked side. My RE said sometimes, the egg is attracted to the open tube, but it is very rare.
> 
> Anyway, I will start testing Friday the 21st at 10DPO.

We are neighbors :) I am in Cobb :flower:

Your RE was right but I don't know about rare. The tenacles from the working tube can walk over and grab the egg, but the longer it has been blocked, the more likely it is to happen because its like the tube learns to compensate over time if that makes sense. Me, I would also probably skip a $700 treatment for follicles on my bad side, too.
Good luck!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Kayotic, I forgot to change my location. I moved back to Mexico, but I am from Canton. I moved back in November.

IUI is expensive in the States! Here the actual IUI an sperm wash is only 250USD. I was kind of worried about going to the REs here due to meeting a lot of Drs here who are quacks, but my RE went to school in the States and works in the best clinic in Mexico.


----------



## terripeachy

Good luck Galvan! I hope this is your month!! :dust:


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

GL *Galvan*! :dust:


----------



## Fezzle

So interesting about what the tubes can do! GL!


----------



## Paula08049

Thanks for the warm welcome ladies. It is so nice to see the love and support on this board!


----------



## ERosePW

Ok, I'm behind on this thread too! I'm having a bit of trouble keeping up with two threads!

I do want to say to Galvan and Paula, welcome to the thread!!! We're happy to have you! 

Galvan, GL this month! I hope that egg travels over to the good tube. I'm totally intrigued by this! I love how our bodies can do such amazing things to try and get us pregnant. :) 

Paula, so sorry for your loss, ugh. :( Many of us here have had m/c or CPs, so you're in good sympathetic hands with us. :hugs: I got prego in Dec after 50mg of Clomid, and had a CP a week later. I had to do a natural cycle in January, which I did not get prego. And then this month I was back on the 50mg clomid, now currently in the TWW, and feeling pretty optimistic! :) GL and baby dust to you!!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Thanks ERose! It looks like we are both 8dpo. When will you be testing? I got my first faint line at 10dpo the last time so I will test then. I am doubtful, but am still holding on to some hope especially after my temp started rising again this morning.


----------



## ERosePW

GalvanBaby said:


> Thanks ERose! It looks like we are both 8dpo. When will you be testing? I got my first faint line at 10dpo the last time so I will test then. I am doubtful, but am still holding on to some hope especially after my temp started rising again this morning.

Oh good, testing buddies! Well, I generally try to wait until 14dpo to test, although I don't usually make it that long. And I actually tested today at 8dpo, haha! So pathetic, I know! I don't usually do that, but I'm having a much more difficult time being patient this time around, not sure what it is. I'm going to try and hold off until closer to my 14dpo mark. I dont think I'm one of the lucky ones who will get a nice early BFP. Most of my friends (non-virtual friends, hehe!) weren't able to get theirs until the day they missed their period, and I just have the feeling I'll be one of them as well. When I got prego in Dec, I didn't get a faint pos until 14 or 15dpo, but then again, that one ended in a CP. So I guess I can't really go on that one. I looked at your chart, and I see your temp went up again, yay! Maybe the lower temps were just your little bean snuggling in. :) GL HUN!


----------



## Kayotic

Morning ladies.
I am spotting really heavy and being a big ol bitch so AF will be here today or tomorrow.

I see my RE tomorrow, too.
Good luck to the rest of you testing in the next few days!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Sorry Kayotic. :hugs: GL tomorrow!

ERose, I don't have much hope this time, but my chart looks similiar to my BFP chart except my temp skyrocketed the day after the dip. That one ended in MC so hopefully if this is it, it took 2 days to snuggle in good. As for POASing, I have OH to keep me from testing. I would already tested had it not have been for him. LOL


----------



## Sis4Us

Big :hugs: Kayotic!!!!


----------



## Kira_star

A little catch up as I had to have few days away as I couldn't cope with another bfp story, Beleave me I am happy for all those who do get their bfp I just wanted it to be me. I got another bfn this month and have just finished my five days of 100mg of clomid so let's hope that when I have my scan next Monday there is a nicely formed egg waiting to go fx to all


----------



## Sis4Us

FX Kira sending u lots of :dust:


----------



## terripeachy

Sorry to hear Kayotic. :hugs:
I hope the RE has something good to say to you tomorrow, too.

To everyone else coming up with testing, sending lots of :dust: Let's keep this great February vibe going. Nine more days!!


----------



## L.Ann.V

CD 26, 12 DPO, a negative urine test at the fertility doctor's today, but still no serious signs of AF, so hoping it's just too early...


----------



## Sis4Us

FX L.Ann.V sending U lots of :dust: !!!


----------



## Katie Potatie

Popping in quickly to ask a gross, but frank, question...

Has anyone ever noticed a couple of days after having sex the semen leaking out? Is this even possible? Sex, then dry, then loads of EWCM-consistency stuff draining out a couple of days later? 

I CANNOT figure out what this stuff is. It's not fertile cm. It comes in gushes and its sometimes mixed with a little blood. Caused by cysts maybe? It's just sooo much that it seems like it'd be semen. I don't produce much CM in general, so this is throwing me for a loop. 

Anyone experience this before??


----------



## Katie Potatie

Welcome to the new ladies! 

Kayotic, that bites the big one. Hope your RE appt. goes well though and in a couple days you are energized for a new cycle! 

Kira--We understand that. Everyone needs to pull away at some point and disconnect from TTC boards. Totally understandable but glad to see you back and hoping you have a golden egg brewing. :)

Good luck and positive vibes going out to the girls getting ready to test. I always look forward to watching your battles with POAS addiction!


----------



## Sis4Us

Katie it could be but most of the time the Sperm will become Gelatin like and should be released within 24hrs at most I think!!!

What CD are U?? Plus your body might be a Lil different after the CP!! :hugs: hope u get that Sticky one soon!!!


----------



## Blueshoney

Keeping my Fx for you L.Ann.V! 

Katie-I leak the day after but not a couple days after. It does feel like it kinda rushes out of me though! I think I may start using softcops if only so I am not uncomfortable when it leaks! 

Kira-I understand needing time for yourself. I am surrounded by pregnant women in my life! No one knows that I am TTC so sometimes they say stupid sh*& to me telling me I am waiting to long.


----------



## Fezzle

Same- I still get stuff leaking out the next day but not a couple days later. 

Sorry about the spotting, Kayotic :hugs:

I think my best outcome is to ovulate end of Feb/early March- is there a March thread yet? At least I saved some tests in Feb!


----------



## kholtmann

Well ladies, I tested this morning and it was a BFN. I am quite bummed to say the least. I really thought this was my month. I guess not. Now waiting for the witch and to move onto next month. This roller coaster is killing me and I hate what it does to the hubby. Everyone says that God does not give you more that you can take, but I think He overestimated how much I can take. :cry:


----------



## Sis4Us

Big :hugs: Kholtmann !!!!


----------



## Kayotic

Katie Potatie said:


> Popping in quickly to ask a gross, but frank, question...
> 
> Has anyone ever noticed a couple of days after having sex the semen leaking out? Is this even possible? Sex, then dry, then loads of EWCM-consistency stuff draining out a couple of days later?
> 
> I CANNOT figure out what this stuff is. It's not fertile cm. It comes in gushes and its sometimes mixed with a little blood. Caused by cysts maybe? It's just sooo much that it seems like it'd be semen. I don't produce much CM in general, so this is throwing me for a loop.
> 
> Anyone experience this before??

I get this - there is an easy way to tell if its cervical mucus or semen. Get a clear cup of water and kind of wiggle your finger in the water to get the stuff off it. If it dissolves, its semen and if it doesnt, its cervical mucus.


----------



## Kayotic

kholtmann said:


> Well ladies, I tested this morning and it was a BFN. I am quite bummed to say the least. I really thought this was my month. I guess not. Now waiting for the witch and to move onto next month. This roller coaster is killing me and I hate what it does to the hubby. Everyone says that God does not give you more that you can take, but I think He overestimated how much I can take. :cry:

<3


----------



## Kayotic

Thanks ladies. Now its has stopped but I am 14dpo and still no bfp, and I am using early response. I am spotting but thats it. My true day to start isnt until tomorrow, but I know my body, I am out.

I cried on my husband for an hour, snuggled with the kid for a little bit and I am over it.


----------



## terripeachy

What DPO are you kholtmann? Sorry for the BFN. That's the worst! :hugs:

Good luck today L.AnnV.

Katie-For me, it's either right after or the next morning. We're a PM BD family :haha:, so if I don't prop up for a while, it's running out. 

Blues-I hear ya on the pregnancy stuff. Everyone keeps asking me if there's a bun in the oven. I tell them two things 1) the seed is planted 2) the first moment I throw up, they will be the first to know. 
I'm excited that people are excited for me getting married and most likely planning to have kids, but asking all the time is not.helping. 

Fezzle-I may start a March thread, but I wanted to wait until closer to March because I still like to cheer on the Feb. ladies, and then I also feel overwhelmed with more than one thread going. HA!!HA!! And yes, its' all about me today. zoinks. Feel free to start one though. I was just thinking that if I (italicized) started it, that's what I would do, but I'm not pressed to start one. HA!HA!

AFM-I'll preface this by saying that I'm trying not to be a whiner, but I'm getting discouraged. Today is CD12, and I usually have a positive OPK by now. So far, open circles all around. I wonder if the HSG did something and now I'm not even going to ovulate. :cry: It's just a little frustrating not knowing what's going on. We're continuing to BD, but *sigh* I'm ready to be in the TWW. And...I feel stupid because I will probably get a jump in temps tomorrow. I just need to be patient.


----------



## kfs1

Blueshoney said:


> Keeping my Fx for you L.Ann.V!
> 
> Katie-I leak the day after but not a couple days after. It does feel like it kinda rushes out of me though! I think I may start using softcops if only so I am not uncomfortable when it leaks!
> 
> Kira-I understand needing time for yourself. I am surrounded by pregnant women in my life! No one knows that I am TTC so sometimes they say stupid sh*& to me telling me I am waiting to long.

Same with me, Katie. It will leak out sometime during the next day - always pleasant. :)

Blueshoney - That's HORRIBLE that you have so many people bothering you about getting pregnant. The majority of my close family & friends pretty much know now so they don't say too much. I have a few cousins in their early twenties who bother me but I feel like they're so far away from having babies that they honestly don't even realize. Still - it's so ANNOYING. My sister-in-law is in her late twenties and is pregnant with her 2nd. She announced her pregnancy right before I had my blighted ovum and it was the first time that I physically became emotionally upset over another person's pregnancy (even though I'm of course so excited to have another niece or nephew). It just stinks that we all have to try so hard!


----------



## kfs1

terripeachy said:


> What DPO are you kholtmann? Sorry for the BFN. That's the worst! :hugs:
> 
> Good luck today L.AnnV.
> 
> Katie-For me, it's either right after or the next morning. We're a PM BD family :haha:, so if I don't prop up for a while, it's running out.
> 
> Blues-I hear ya on the pregnancy stuff. Everyone keeps asking me if there's a bun in the oven. I tell them two things 1) the seed is planted 2) the first moment I throw up, they will be the first to know.
> I'm excited that people are excited for me getting married and most likely planning to have kids, but asking all the time is not.helping.
> 
> Fezzle-I may start a March thread, but I wanted to wait until closer to March because I still like to cheer on the Feb. ladies, and then I also feel overwhelmed with more than one thread going. HA!!HA!! And yes, its' all about me today. zoinks. Feel free to start one though. I was just thinking that if I (italicized) started it, that's what I would do, but I'm not pressed to start one. HA!HA!
> 
> AFM-I'll preface this by saying that I'm trying not to be a whiner, but I'm getting discouraged. Today is CD12, and I usually have a positive OPK by now. So far, open circles all around. I wonder if the HSG did something and now I'm not even going to ovulate. :cry: It's just a little frustrating not knowing what's going on. We're continuing to BD, but *sigh* I'm ready to be in the TWW. And...I feel stupid because I will probably get a jump in temps tomorrow. I just need to be patient.

Terri - I'd definitely just keep on BD'ing. I sometimes don't trust those stupid OPK's. I'm starting on OPK's tomorrow - fingers crossed.


----------



## kfs1

:hugs: kholtmann, Kira_star, and Kayotic.


----------



## Wish4another1

I have a meeting at 0900 and instead of getting ready - Im reading these threads to try and stay caught up!!!

terri - :hugs: it is so hard to not get discouraged! I was last cycle when my temps didn't do what I wanted and the :sex: timing wasn't what I wanted...but hang in there... and hey nothing wrong with :sex: with the hubby anyway!!!:happydance:
and I was wondering about a March thread - but you are right - it would be hard to keep up with THREE... 
I have this inside fear that eventually I will be the only one without a BFP and doing the testing threads myself :cry: ... silly huh? 

Blues- I too hear you about being asked about pregnancy stuff... my DH's brother has 5 kids and always has a comment about the DH and I not having any yet... "what? you guys not having an sex??" really... yeah this is what we wanted - for it to take years... very frustrating for me and trying to keep the DH from punching the brother (which has happened in the past many times for various reasons:):haha:

Katie - I am contemplating the soft cups too to keep the "magic juice" where its supposed to be and not running out all over the place... even with a panty liner - it can get messy... but mine usually runs for two days...

:hugs: to those with BFN... March will be our month...

AFM: Got our new puppy - Addie last night - already has tude!!! she will fit right in... and I tried Apple Cider Vinegar for the first time last night... wow... all I can say is please Lord give us a BFP so I can stop taking it!!!:rofl: and what is the "mother" in it anyway??


----------



## Katie Potatie

Everyone appears to have woken up on the funny side of the bed this morning. The posts this morning were cracking me up. Thanks for the laughs and the for the responses to my gross semen question. 

Kayotic--That's very interesting information about the water test. Thanks! And sometimes a good long cry and a nice pity party are all we need to get the disappointment out of our system. On a side note, you are lucky to have a hubby that allows you to just lay on him and cry! (And a little one to snuggle and love on certainly helps, too.)

Terri--I'm jealous that you usually get your positive OPK on CD 12! How long is your LP then? But don't worry, we can fluctuate by a couple of days some cycles. It's a pisser though. Keep on BD cuz it's probably right around the bend for you. I'm excited to watch your cycle since the HSG. 

Wish--Isn't that vinegar the worst?! I hope you don't have to take it for long either. It gave me the runs when I took it for weight-loss years ago. Maybe that's why it was suppose to be good for weight loss! 

Kholtmann--So very sorry for the bfn and your spirit being beaten up. Some days can be really emotionally draining, and PMS certainly doesn't help those feelings...It just exacerbates them. Hugs to you.

Fezzle--Digging the sushi ticker. 

AFM...Here I was, so smug and confident this month, just thinking my body would bounce right back after the chemical. Nay nay. I have NO idea what cycle day I'm on, I never got a positive OPK, and therefore, I have no clue when AF will be due. Which is FUN! I'm not trying to TTC this month, but being a control freak, I still wanted to know where my cycle was at and see how I'd come along after the chemical. This is the first time in so many years that I haven't a clue when my period will be due, so that's weird. 

Have a great day ladies!!


----------



## kfs1

I'm sorry - what's the vinegar trick??


----------



## Wish4another1

kfs1 - my understanding is that the Apple Cider Vinegar (with the "mother") in it - helps your body with the PH levels... so our bodies are not hostile to our man's :spermy:

if someone else knows more - please add!!


----------



## ERosePW

Katie, I'm the same as some of the others, where I'll have some of it dripping out the next morning, and that's IF it doesnt leak out right away. I dont get it, but sometimes the stuff wants to just roll on outta there right away, and i'm like GET BACK IN. Makes me mad. I think the Preseed just makes it more runny. Maybe I needed the softcups! So Katie, when was the first day you started bleeding? I'd count from there and use that to determine what CD you're on. After my CP in Dec, I didn't O until CD17.

So sorry to kholtmann, Kira, and Kayotic. Hugs to you!! 

Terri, I bet you'll get your smiley tomorrow. Maybe it's just gonna be a day later than usual or something. Or who knows... maybe your temp will jump tomorrow and the OPK just missed your surge or something. Another day or two, and I bet we'll know. :)

Wish, hope you guys are loving the pup!!! (regardless of the tude already, hehe!). 

I hadn't heard of the apple cider vinegar thing, but that makes sense... I'd be interested in trying that. I've heard of doing a baking soda douche to neutralize PH, but I wasn't interested in squirting baking soda up my vag. I'll take acidophilus orally, thank you!

AFM, just hanging tight. But not being very patient about it. I'm not handling this TWW very gracefully. :wacko:


----------



## Wish4another1

Erose - I am laughing at my desk about the squirting baking soda up the vag!!!

I keep thinking... what we ladies won't do to get a BFP!????!! 

but hey...some of us do have limits... and baking soda(or the BBT therm) in the vag are definitely some of mine... (atleast for today)

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## herd2001

Hi wanted to join the party late because I am 11 dpo today and still no sign of AF even though she is due tomorrow (my temp jumped from 98.1 to 98.7 today!). I broke down and POAS this AM and saw nothing but not giving up yet! I am 35 and have a 7 year old son whom I got preggo with the first month we tried so the whole 2ww is new to me!


----------



## Sis4Us

Herd what day would u like or do u want one???

About the ACV I did it to help reduce that Giant Cyst I had which I'd but then it came Bach the next cycle on the left ovary so I had to have it Asperated!! :nope:

Most women do the ACV and Baking soda Douche or finger to Sway BLUE!!! FYI on the swaying front so me wanting pink I stayed away from it!! :haha:


----------



## herd2001

Let's go for Saturday 2/22 that will make me 1 day late!


----------



## Sis4Us

Will add Ya!!! GL


----------



## VJean

I'm with you, Erin.....I'll take anything orally over the vag any day! :haha:


10 DPO line porn...:happydance:

https://i1260.photobucket.com/albums/ii576/VJPayne/001855241ea71b28413746d539339785.jpg


----------



## Radkat

Yay, VJean! That's some great porn! Congrats!

Sorry to Kira, Kohltman and Kayotic. Big :hugs:!

Terri - Hang in there! That O is coming!

Katie - Sorry about the weird cycle. I'd say keep up the BD (despite leakage) just in case.

Welcome, Paula, Galvan, LeeAn and Herd. 

Re: ACV - Yeah it's not the most tasty thing ever. Try a bit of honey. Think of it like lemon juice and make some lemonade. Does that help? Or like a shot. Nobody really loves the taste of straight whisky (do they?), but you like the effect, so you do it anyway. :haha: Yes, my understanding is that it akalinizes the body to help the sperm get where they need to go. Yogurt, probiotics, fermented foods, like kimchee and sauerkraut, all do the same thing. 
Re: baking soda douche/finger. Not a good idea, IMO. Gives some people raging yeast infections. Baking soda is a very strong alkaline and can throw off your system. Look into it before you try it!


----------



## Wish4another1

Unbelievable Vjean!!! Yay!!! Another BFP!!!


----------



## ERosePW

Awesome line porn for 10dpo!! I'd be thrilled to see that! Yay, VJean, congrats to you!!! 

Did you test yesterday too? I'm curious, because I'm 9dpo today and still getting negatives.


----------



## Sis4Us

VJean did u ask for a testing date and I missed it??? :haha:

I never added u!!! :shrug:


----------



## kfs1

Looking good vjean!


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Awesome line porn *VJean*! Woohoo!! :dance:

Trying to get the Bigger Kid to focus on his schoolwork but he and the Littler Kid are obsessed with a computer game :wacko: . Their computer will die soon though :haha: . BBL to catch up!


----------



## terripeachy

Sis-Um...VJean's testing day was today. Bwaahaa!! hee hee. Just kidding. She didn't say.

VJean-Congratulations!!!! I am so happy for you. :happydance: :wohoo:

Wish-My MIL takes that cider vinegar with the mother, but she has a lot of food "issues" and she swears it does something. It's just funny how I saw hers and then all of a sudden people on here were talking about the ACV with the mother. I hope it works for you this time around. Oh and SHUT UP about being the last one making testing threads. We will NOT be the last ones because this site is very popular and there will always be people to test with you (and me).

AFM-Now that I'm obsessed with my negative OPKs, I did one when I got home and it was just a smiling at me (positive). Phew! Yay!! Hopefully we can BD again tonight and tomorrow and the next day. HA!!HA!! I have to go back in to work tomorrow morning at 2:30am for a 3rd shift testing thing, so hopefully I can get hubs to party tonight before I leave and in the morning before he goes to work. I will be tired, but I'll be ready to be propped up for the entire morning after he leaves. HA!

herd2001-Welcome!!! Sending :dust: your way, babe.


----------



## kholtmann

I am at 13 dpo but with negative test and most of symptoms gone, I think the test is right. Unfortunately... I am sure with such a high progesterone level that I won't start until Sunday or Monday. Just waiting and deciding whether to do it again.


----------



## kholtmann

Forgot to add a thank you for all of the hugs and support.


----------



## terripeachy

kholtmann-You're not out yet!! I probably wouldn't test again, but I'm super cheap and don't like spending a lot of money on this stuff. I prefer to spend $ on vacation and good food. hee hee. Of course, we are always here for support, so no thanks necessary. Worst comes to worse, we'll just see you next month. :) :friends:

Katie-I forgot to answer you earlier (so many posts!), my LP has been varying because sometimes FFoe is confused. I don't know the answer. HA!!HA!! Last month, it was about 9 days, but on average it's 15.


----------



## Kayotic

Congrats Vjean!


Is there a March thread I am missing?


----------



## terripeachy

Kay-If you want to make one, go for it!! I was saying that I'll be testing in March, but I don't really want to start a March thread because I like to cheer on the late February testers, and it's hard to keep up with two, or more, threads. I made the testing thread in November, so I am being patient and waiting for someone else to do it. HA!!HA!! By the end of the month, if we don't have one, then obviously, I will do one.


----------



## Kayotic

I didn't know if that was Sis's thing or not. I suck at updating things so I can try, but I will fail miserably at keeping up with dates, haha.


----------



## Kayotic

I lied. I cant think of a good name for it and March Testing Thread sounds.. lame.


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Big :hugs: *Kayotic*, *Kira*, *kholtmann*, and anyone else needing extra squishes :hugs: .

So sorry about AF looming *Kayotic*. Let us know how things come along with your RE :flower: .

*Kira*, most, if not all, of us have been in those shoes you're wearing. Do what you need to do to keep your equilibrium :flow: .

FX still for you *L.Ann.V*! :dust:

Ugh, sorry *Blues* that folks keep saying crazy stuff to you :dohh: . One thing dealing with secondary infertility has made abundantly clear to me is that one never, ever knows what's going on with someone's fertility so it's best to tread lightly.

So sorry about the BFN *kholtmann*. Treat yourself extra special if AF does come for you :flow: .

Gotta love puppy attitude *Wish* :haha: .

*Katie* are your cycles generally the same length? If you count from CD1 maybe a rough estimate will be enough to feed the control freak? :winkwink:

Welcome *herd* and GL! :dust:

Yay on the smilie *terri*! :dance:

You guys got me rollin' on the ACV :haha: . It's not that bad! I take it straight and chase it with a big cup of water. But I like sour and fermented stuff :p . As a kid I used to cut up dill pickles, sometimes a lemon too, roll the slices in unsweetened Kool-Aid (cherry or tropical punch were my faves, mmmmm), and eat them, ha!


----------



## floridamomma

Katie- I just popped in to say hi. I saw your previous post and just wanted to say how sorry I am. I hope your cycles straighten out soon. cant wait to see you update with a bfp!


----------



## kfs1

Yay for your positive OPK Terri. I actually had a "peak" smiley myself this morning ... Really early for me so I'm happy we've been BDing this week. :)


----------



## terripeachy

Yup, it won't be long now and we'll be twiddling our thumbs waiting and waiting! Glad you were prepared for the smiley. Now we just have to catch that egg!


----------



## Sis4Us

:dust: to our remaining Testers !!!!!


----------



## Kira_star

I thought I would set the mood instead of things being we need to bd now! 
I waited for dh to go out for his smoke and went and lite a tea candle path to our room with a note saying follow the candles ;) 

To which he walked past them and sat on the couch &#128549;

And now he's asleep out there


----------



## sweetcheeks78

Hi Ladies, can I join? This is my first 2WW and it's driving me mad already. I'm not really sure of my test date to be honest, as I only had my coil out 22nd Jan. I had a period straight away so that puts me CD30 today with a :bfn: but who knows what my cycle is actually doing?! Can you put me down for 28 Feb? I'm going to leave it another week before testing again, unless of course AF appears first.


----------



## Wish4another1

Welcome Sweetcheeks!! :)

Kira - So sorry about the man :( UGH!! :shrug::shrug: why do they not get the hint???

Terri and Kfs - yeah for the positive OPK's!!! we know what's going on at your houses!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

I keep trying to think up a name for march too... "in like a lion" out with a BFP - something to do with St Patty's day... spring... eek...Im not good at this stuff!!!

where's our creative ladies?? :)we still have another week - I won't test until around 14th of March anyway... think think think...:coffee:


----------



## Fezzle

terri- you bring up a good point! I can barely keep up with this thread, so I don't think I can keep up with a March one too!

I am on what I think is CD8 and still having a light bleed! I hope my uterus finishes cleaning itself out soon so we can get back to business!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Hi ladies, not enough time to read back. This is one busy thread!! I will read it when I am at home in 2 days. We are out if town for my husband's great uncle's funeral. I tested this morning 10dpo and BFN. I will test again Sunday if AF doesn't show before.


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Kira_star said:


> I thought I would set the mood instead of things being we need to bd now!
> I waited for dh to go out for his smoke and went and lite a tea candle path to our room with a note saying follow the candles ;)
> 
> To which he walked past them and sat on the couch &#128549;
> 
> And now he's asleep out there

Boooooo! Hubby fail! Hope he gets it together for next time, hmph :sulk: .



sweetcheeks78 said:


> Hi Ladies, can I join? This is my first 2WW and it's driving me mad already. I'm not really sure of my test date to be honest, as I only had my coil out 22nd Jan. I had a period straight away so that puts me CD30 today with a :bfn: but who knows what my cycle is actually doing?! Can you put me down for 28 Feb? I'm going to leave it another week before testing again, unless of course AF appears first.

Welcome sweetcheeks and GL this cycle! :dust: 



Wish4another1 said:


> Welcome Sweetcheeks!! :)
> 
> Kira - So sorry about the man :( UGH!! :shrug::shrug: why do they not get the hint???
> 
> Terri and Kfs - yeah for the positive OPK's!!! we know what's going on at your houses!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> I keep trying to think up a name for march too... "in like a lion" out with a BFP - something to do with St Patty's day... spring... eek...Im not good at this stuff!!!
> 
> where's our creative ladies?? :)we still have another week - I won't test until around 14th of March anyway... think think think...:coffee:

Marching Toward Our BFP's? :p



Fezzle said:


> terri- you bring up a good point! I can barely keep up with this thread, so I don't think I can keep up with a March one too!
> 
> I am on what I think is CD8 and still having a light bleed! I hope my uterus finishes cleaning itself out soon so we can get back to business!

Hope AF gets a move on soon Fezzle!



GalvanBaby said:


> Hi ladies, not enough time to read back. This is one busy thread!! I will read it when I am at home in 2 days. We are out if town for my husband's great uncle's funeral. I tested this morning 10dpo and BFN. I will test again Sunday if AF doesn't show before.

I'm sorry about the BFN GalvanBaby but it is indeed early! Peaceful journey to your husband's great uncle :flow: .


----------



## L.Ann.V

I'm out. AF arrived this morning on CD 28. My AF is irregular (anywhere from 23 - 28 days) that arriving at CD 28 with no red spotting prior to it ... I almost had myself convinced we made it this month. I wallowed for an hour or so this morning in bed. DH was very comforting, or tried to be for as much as I would let him. Trying to be "over it" by having a full caffeine coffee with breakfast and now I'm enjoying a glass of red wine. I leave for Costa Rica tomorrow on a 1 week yoga retreat, so looking ahead at the positives in my life.

The fertility doctor says I have scar tissue around the opening to my cervix. I had a cryo procedure done in my early 20's for abnormal cells which he thinks was the cause of the scaring. He said the opening to my cervix is the size of a pin hole, but if that if the one and only cause of our infertility, he was very confident that IUI would be our solution. We will go through the normal battery of tests of course, just to make sure. I donated about 8 vials of blood to our cause today. He only had to do 3. What the heck?! LoL Since AF arrived today, I can schedule the HSG test for when I come back. Aside from missing CD 3 blood work this cycle, my vacation is coming at the right time, and won't mess up too much of the process.

I'll hop on the March thread when I get back. Limited access to phone, internet, etc. in the jungle :) Good luck ladies and see you next month.


----------



## terripeachy

L.Ann, sorry about the witch showing up, but sounds like you have a good plan ahead of you. :hugs: Yes, when you return, your HSG can be done with no troubles. I had the cryo done on abnormal cells years ago, and my HSG was completely fine. I hope that scarring isn't a big issue. Have a fantastic time in Costa Rica!!! 

Fezzle-Yeah, tell that AF to get a move on!! hee hee. What IS she doing?

sweetcheeks-Welcome and sending tons of baby dust your way!

Galvanbaby-Sorry about the BFN. Keep testing!!!

kira-Yeah, sometimes our guys just do not want to cooperate. Sorry you had a bust of a night last night.

SPP-I like your bumpkin buddies name with Sis. You guys are too cute.


----------



## sweetcheeks78

:happydance: I can't quite blooming believe it!!! I did a test today, binned it as soon I saw :bfn: A nagging thought told me to go back and look and there was a faint line. I showed DH and he saw it too, but we thought it might be an evap, so I did another one (tesco's own) and there it is again, a very faint :bfp:

I can't take it in, and I'm not sure I even believe it. I only had my mirena out a month ago!!


----------



## Fezzle

Sorry about AF showing up. Your retreat sounds amazing though! Have a great time!

I had a LEEP done in my 20s for abnormal cells and worry about that affecting things, but I'm just worrying about one thing at a time and haven't got past worrying about ovulation!


----------



## terripeachy

Congrats sweetcheeks!! This thread is so lucky...perhaps the positive energy rubbed off on you quickly! Woohoo!! H&H 9 months. :cloud9:


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

So sorry AF got you *L.Ann.V* :hugs: . But my oh my, a one week yoga retreat sounds heavenly <3 . Enjoy! Hopefully all that refresh translates into a March BFP for you! :dust:

Congrats *sweetcheeeks* :) . Have a H&H nine months :yellow: .


----------



## Sis4Us

Big Hugs L.Ann.V :hugs:!!!

Congrats Sweetcheeks!!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Wish I would say for a Thread

Looking for Our LUCKY Clovers

Green Beers Shamrocks and BFPS!!! ;)

Lucky Charms brings Babes in Arms


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

^^^Ooh, those are good! :D


----------



## Wish4another1

SIS!!!! Man you are good at the names of threads... love your suggestions!!! Those testing in march should vote!!!
:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Sis4Us

I would make one for U Guys but there might be A law against that somewhere :haha:


----------



## Kayotic

Congrats Sweetcheeks!


----------



## Blueshoney

Congratulations Sweetcheeks! I hope this thread's luck rubs off on the rest of us!!

Kira-sorry your hubby fell asleep! Apparently you need a neon light with an arrow stating enter here!


----------



## Fezzle

Congrats, sweetcheeks!!!


----------



## Esperanza1000

Hi ladies, 

Congrats to all the BFPs, looks like it's been a lucky thread!

I've been away trying not to think about it all as I was pretty bummed about AF last week.

Just wondering if anyone who had a chemical can tell me if my symptoms sound familiar? I had a bit of brown spotting on CD 27, then nothing for 12 hours, which is why I got my hopes up. Then AF came and lasted the usual 6 days, but since it finished I've had a small amount of light brown discharge every day. It's now CD13 and I'm STILL getting it - even though I'm now mid cycle and can feel ovulation coming on.

It's not much, but it's definitely not normal. I did two tests on dpo12 and 13 and they were both bfn, but this brown stuff and the symptoms I had just before AF ( nausea, cramping a couple of days early, mega moodiness, an implantation dip) are making me think it might have been a chemical.

Any advice would be much appreciated.

Baby dust to all!


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

I haven't had a chemical that I know of *Esperanza* so can't give thoughts from that perspective. I do know my battles with hormonal imbalance though and that can give you the same symptoms as pregnancy (ask me how I know, ugh :dohh: 'cause every cycle was brutal for a while there with the "symptoms" I was having). I hope things get on track for you soon! :hugs:


----------



## kfs1

Congrats sweetcheeks!

So, I hate temping so much. My chart makes no sense to me! That being said, sleep was terrible last night - moved to the couch around 3 and temped at 6:30. Do you think I should ignore today's temp?


----------



## Sis4Us

I did the same KFS1 but my temp was way lower it's also chiller this Am so I'm trying not to read Into it to much!!
I would see what ur temp does Tom if it's back low then Discard today's temp!! GL

Esperanza I would say its your hormones even w my Chemical I got a ++++ faint but ++ have u started any new Supps this Cycle?? :hugs:
Hope u figure it out soon!!


----------



## terripeachy

I just realized that shamrocks ARE 4 leafed clovers, sort of. hee hee. I added pots of gold to the testing thread because shamrocks can have three leaves. What is wrong with me? It's not that serious...

Esperanza-I've never had a chemical so not sure what to tell you. Sorry you are going through weird symptoms.

Blues-The neon sign comment made me laugh. Knowing men, he still probably would have missed it. I am a boring, solid colors kind of girl, but yesterday I got some new clothes in the mail (I'm avoiding the malls after what happened), and I had on this bold, printed blousy shirt. I asked hubs to take a picture of me so I could send it to my sisters and he said why? I said 'My younger sister is feeling sad today and she wanted to see my outfit.' He had no clue I had on something new/different, and I'm not telling him. HA!!HA!! Hmm..that reminds me that I have a new dress to try on!


----------



## Kayotic

AHHH OMG I AM SO EXCITED.

So, our IUI's cost us $700 per cycle. So, while we can afford it, I feel like its a lot for something that may not work. Its hard to swing for a growing, single income family.

A high school friend needs someone to keep her little one during the work week. 
I used to run an inhome daycare, so she asked me. Its not great pay since it is just one child compared to 4, but it is enough to cover the IUI's!

Now I dont feel like I am putting my family in a bad place to pay for these IUI's :)

Plus a 10 month old will keep me busy :)


----------



## terripeachy

Woohoo!!! That's great news, Kayotic. I always wonder what I would do if I have to go on to the next step of fertility treatments, so I'm really happy to hear your news. 

Have fun!


----------



## Fezzle

Yay! Sounds like a great mutually beneficial arrangement!


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Nice! That's a fantastic arrangement all around *Kayotic* :) .


----------



## Paula08049

Good afternoon all! Congrats to all the BFP's! I tested this morning and it was a BFN I'm 11 dpo and cycle day 26. Fingers crossed that the witch stays away. I will not get discouraged until she shows her ugly face! Have a beautiful Saturday!


----------



## MomOf3Girls

I've been taking days to catch up and just can't. So, I figured I'd at least send out a big congrats to radkat, sis, sweet potato pi, and vjean! :happydance: So happy for you guys!

Oldermom ~ I'm so sorry for your recent loss. :hugs:

:hugs: to all those that got af.

AFM ~ Got a pos opk today, so I should o by early Monday morning. DH is still on board with TTC this cycle. :happydance: Hopefully this will be my cycle.


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Kayotic said:


> AHHH OMG I AM SO EXCITED.
> 
> So, our IUI's cost us $700 per cycle. So, while we can afford it, I feel like its a lot for something that may not work. Its hard to swing for a growing, single income family.
> 
> A high school friend needs someone to keep her little one during the work week.
> I used to run an inhome daycare, so she asked me. Its not great pay since it is just one child compared to 4, but it is enough to cover the IUI's!
> 
> Now I dont feel like I am putting my family in a bad place to pay for these IUI's :)
> 
> Plus a 10 month old will keep me busy :)

Sounds like a great arrangement. :thumbup:


----------



## Sis4Us

Great News Kayotic!!!!

Welcome back Mom!!! :hi:


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Hi *MomO3G*! :wave: Major :dust: coming your way!


----------



## herd2001

We'll tested today and BFN but my temps are still high and no sign of Af. I am having some light cramping which is abnormal I normally only cramp once Af is in full force. I'll update tomorrow!


----------



## Driving280

Oh, Sweetpotatopi and Jeanv, congratz!!!!


----------



## Hopethisyear

Congratulations gals!


----------



## oldermom1975

Just popping in to say good luck to all of the testers, welcome to the new ladies, and :flower: to everyone else!


----------



## Sis4Us

Hoping those BFNs turn into BFPs!!!! 

Sending lots of :dust: Ur way!!!


----------



## kholtmann

Well ladies - the witch showed today so I am out. See some of you on the March board. Good luck to those still waiting to test this week.


----------



## terripeachy

Oh no! Sorry to hear, kholtmann! :hugs:
Join us over there when you're ready.


----------



## Sis4Us

Big :hugs: Kohltman!!! GL in March!!!


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

So sorry she got you *kholtmann* :hug: . 

Lots of extra special :dust: for our remaining February testers and those that are doin' it up in March!


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Kholtmann ~ I'm so sorry she showed. :hugs:

Herd ~ I hope you end up with a bfp after all!


----------



## Paula08049

Good morning ladies, you can count me out too. The witch showed up this morning. Big hugs to the ladies who got their BFP and for those of us moving on to march lots of positive thoughts and sticky babydust!! See you on the March board!


----------



## kfs1

Sorry Kholtmann and Paula. :hugs: See you over on the March thread.


----------



## Sis4Us

Big :hugs: Paula !!!!!

Lots of :dust: for our last few testers!!!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Hi ladies. I have been out of town with little access to the internet. I tested again Yesterday at 12dpo and BFN. Today my temp is 97.4 normal prep temp plus I am very irritated and cramping so AF will be here today or tomorrow. I wish she would hurry so we can get this cycle started. It is IUI with. Menopur and Gonal F.


----------



## Sis4Us

Fx for u Galvan!!!!


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Dang, sorry AF got you *Paula* :hugs: .

I hope AF brings her heiny on if she's coming so you can get into a fresh, new cycle *Galvan* :hugs: . FX for you anyway 'til she actually shows up though :dust: .


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Paula ~ :hugs:

Galvan ~ Sorry about the bfn. :hugs:


----------



## Fezzle

I was admiring all the BFPs on the first page, and wanted to let you know you can put AF for me already! She showed up on CD23 after a few days of spotting and no temperature shift, so I never had a chance to test!


----------



## terripeachy

Fezzle-That's what happened to me this past cycle. I had a cycle of 24 days, and AF came roaring in unannounced. Well, my temp dropped, but ten minutes later she was unannounced. Even my doctor was surprised. :hugs: Sorry. Time to start fresh!


----------



## garfie

:hugs: Fezzle - see that's why I test early - just in case she comes early:haha:

Nothing to do with being a POAS addict honest :blush:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Driving280

Hugs to all who got AF. We'll have an extra fertile March board, right?


----------



## Driving280

No real updates for me, except that it is the fertile time again... I also asked for more tests to be run given my m/c history - they'll check for blood clotting and balanced translocation, but said that was unlikely as I already have a child. Keep hearing the mantra "IVF with PGD..."


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

:dust: *Driving*!


----------



## MomOf3Girls

So sorry Fezzle. :hugs:

GL Driving! :dust:


----------



## GalvanBaby

Well, just maybe my BFN is turning into a BFP. AF is 2 days late , temp jumped this morning, and I had a squinter of a line this morning. I didn't see it until OH saw it. I looked closer and there it was. It looks pink, but not sure if it is an evap or a real BFP. I am cramping like AF is coming and no symptoms at all. My BBs don't even hurt like they always do every LP. I will test with a FRER tomorrow morning.


----------



## kfs1

Sorry the :witch: got you Fezzle!

Potentially great news Galvan! Keep us posted.


----------



## MomOf3Girls

GalvanBaby said:


> Well, just maybe my BFN is turning into a BFP. AF is 2 days late , temp jumped this morning, and I had a squinter of a line this morning. I didn't see it until OH saw it. I looked closer and there it was. It looks pink, but not sure if it is an evap or a real BFP. I am cramping like AF is coming and no symptoms at all. My BBs don't even hurt like they always do every LP. I will test with a FRER tomorrow morning.

:dust: I hope this is it for you, and not an evap. I'm anxious to see what tomorrow's test says. GL and FX!


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

FX for you *Galvan*! :dust:


----------



## garfie

Good luck Galvan - Temps are looking very good :happydance:

Good luck to all the ladies waiting (so patiently) to test :dust::dust::dust:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Sis4Us

GL GalvanBaby!!!!! FX its a BFP!!!

I've had a ton of cramping since my BFP so it might be baby snuggling In!!! :)


----------



## Fezzle

lol I would have had to test before ovulation to test that early! I was ok with AF showing up- I haven't had a proper AF since getting off the pill, so I'm hoping this is a sign things are getting back to normal, even if it's just due to the breakdown of all the lining that's been building up for months. I'm on my 5th day in a row of what I consider 'medium flow' though, so ready for her to get out of here now!

Fx, Galvan- sounds promising!


----------



## Hopethisyear

I'm 12dpo today and POAS.. anyone ant to look at the photos in my journal and give their opinion...thanks!


----------



## terripeachy

Ooh Galvan, what an awesome jump this morning. I can't wait until tomorrow to hear your update!

Driving-I think if you want to get testing done, the doctors should be more than happy to provide it. I don't know what's wrong with them sometimes. Sheesh!

Hope-I'll check your journal and report back. I hope it's not a strip test as I'm terrible at looking at those. fxfx

This month is going to go out with a bang and I love it!! :happydance::happydance::blush:


----------



## Driving280

Galvan, FX!!

Yeah, Terri, they are running tests after I pointed out that we have tried for 8 cycles (when you take out the pg/miscarriage/dnc cycle) and in that time have had 2 chemicals and 1 clinical pregnancy, which suggests that we don't really need help conceiving that much. 

I heard the "well, most of the miscarriages are due to age b/c of a chromosomal anomaly." All nice and true, but when they tested the dnc tissue, it was perfectly normal! Also, I had a MC before my son when I was not even 35...


----------



## Wish4another1

Galvan - how exciting!!! FX crossed that tomorrow there is no question BFP!!!

Driving - push for those tests lady!! we know our bodies the best and if we have a gut feeling something needs investigated...then we do!!! FX for you too!!!

Hope - I looked but I can't see a thang... but honestly - I feel that way on 99% of tests I look at on here... just don't have line eye I guess :shrug:

Fezzle - my FX for you too!! I am hoping your body is getting back on track and you will have a BFP before too long!!:happydance:

Terri - this thread is absolutely exciting!!! and you are right going out with a bang!!! so many BFP's!!


----------



## Hopethisyear

Thanks for looking gals, will test again tomorrow and see. Good luck to everyone else!


----------



## ERosePW

BFNs and AF arrived this morning, so you can put the witch by my name. :(


----------



## kfs1

Huge bummer ERose. :( :( :hugs:


----------



## terripeachy

Well there you are, ERose!
Sorry for the BFNs and AF. What disappointing news. :hugs: Treat yourself to something nice today. <3


----------



## Wish4another1

Erose - Big :hugs: to you today... I agree with Terri - treat yourself to something awesome today!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Boooooo BIG :hugs: to U Erose!!!!


----------



## Fezzle

Sorry about AF, ERose!


----------



## GalvanBaby

FRER was a BFN. :( I am out if town, but RE said to go for betas if no AF as soon as I get back.


----------



## Sis4Us

Hope AF stays Away Galvan!!!


----------



## ttcinseattle

ERose, I hope you see this - been :ninja: you and understood your absence over the last few days. I also saw your post yesterday on another thread. I know how positive you were this cycle (I was positive for you!) and how intensely disappointing this must be :hugs: I think your plan moving forward is fantastic, no more dilly dallying, time to get down to business! I know you're going to get your little one and be an incredible mom who doesn't take a single moment for granted. Good luck with the new FS and implementing your next steps. There's definitely a team of people rooting for you!


----------



## garfie

ER - BIG :hugs: sorry she got you :growlmad:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Hopethisyear

Sorry ER! 
Galvan I hope AF stays away!


----------



## Hopethisyear

I posted todays test in my journal if anyone wants to check them out - 13DPO


----------



## Sis4Us

Erose it may take a few months to get back to norm after a Chemical please try not to be so hard on your self!!! :hugs:

It will happen again and it will be Forever this time!!!


----------



## Hopethisyear

So I got faint lines on the Wondfo yesterday and today but no line of FRER today :(


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

I'm so sorry *ERose* :hugs: . I just stalked you too :shy: and I hope your revamped plan gets you your sticky, healthy rainbow baby :flower: .

*Galvan*, bah on the BFN. Keeping my FX for you that AF misses the show! :dust:


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Dang, I'm sorry you got lonely-lined too *Hopethisyear* :hugs: .


----------



## Sis4Us

Sorry for the BFN Hope FX AF stays Away!!!


----------



## Hopethisyear

Thanks ladies! I'm pretty sure it was another chemical :(


----------



## ERosePW

ttcinseattle said:


> ERose, I hope you see this - been :ninja: you and understood your absence over the last few days. I also saw your post yesterday on another thread. I know how positive you were this cycle (I was positive for you!) and how intensely disappointing this must be :hugs: I think your plan moving forward is fantastic, no more dilly dallying, time to get down to business! I know you're going to get your little one and be an incredible mom who doesn't take a single moment for granted. Good luck with the new FS and implementing your next steps. There's definitely a team of people rooting for you!

This literally made me cry. Such kind words! Picture me in my office with a bittersweet smile and a little extra snot running dangerously close to my mouth. You ladies are so wonderful and so supportive, and reading all your posts made me realize yet again how much I heart you girls. I want to emphasize ALL your posts... You're such a wonderful bunch!! For those who stalked my post from yesterday in my other forum, I'm gad you were able to see and understand why I'd disappeared for a few days. I would've added the post to this thread too, but by the time I got done typing it out, I was drained and wanted to throw my iPad through the TV (although I could never do that because I love my iPad more than food and oxygen). I'll probably take an edited version of that and put it into the March thread when I find it. Mostly just the parts about my next plans for March and April. I'm feeling better emotionally already. Funny how just knowing I'm taking extra action this new cycle makes me once again feel like I can kick TTC's stubborn ass. (HSG already scheduled for Mon at 1pm.... Up yours, BFN).

There's others who got BFNs who are just as devastated as me, and I want to say how sorry I am for all of you!! Superwoman hugs to all of you also! I have lots of catching up to do on everyone, so once I can do that (probably during work tomorrow when I'm not in the mood to be a responsible employee), I'll get caught up. 

To everyone.... Love to love ya'!! :friends:


----------



## GalvanBaby

Good morning ladies!! 16dpo and still no AF. I am cramping, but have been cramping off and on for a week now. I am waiting to test again until Saturday. I thought I would be back home tonight, but we had another death in the family so we are staying. It is is sad. My husband's uncle died last week so we came for the funeral. Yesterday, his wife died. I feel so bad for his children, both deaths were unexpected so soon. Both had health problems, but nothing was advanced. 
I will be home Friday night so if no AF, I will do a FRER Saturday morning plus go for betas then.


----------



## Sis4Us

Big :hugs: to U and DH I'm this trying time Galvan!!!

FX the witch stays away!!!


----------



## Hopethisyear

Sorry for you loss Galvan :hugs: I hope AF stays away for you!


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Good journey to your family members *Galvan* :flow: . FX you get your BFP (would be quite an energy exchange :flower: ).


----------



## terripeachy

Wow Galvan. So sorry to hear of your losses. That's a true love story, though.
I'm keeping my fingers crossed for your BFP. Your temperature is looking great.

Hope-Sorry for the chemical. What a kick in the pants. :hugs:

ERose-Like the others said, we're here when you're ready. Now I'm going to have to find this long explanatory post. Well, I'll look tonight. ha!


----------



## moni77

Wow looks like I missed alot. Will catch up on the details this weekend - but congrats to all the BFPs!!! The witch got me on my flight back yesterday. BUT I did get a blessing at the fertility temple in Bhutan (Chimi Lhakhang) last week...and I prayed for all my B&B friends to get their positives - in Buddism culture you do not pray for yourself but others. So hopefully we'll all get good news in the coming months.


----------



## Sis4Us

Moni77 so glad U R back we missed U!!! BOO for AF but how great to see and do everything u did!!
I'm sure u Placed blessings on Ladies here that will be Re Paid to U!!! :)


----------



## terripeachy

Glad you're back safely, Moni and thanks for the blessings!! 
Sorry about AF, but I did start a March thread, so come join us. :hugs:


----------



## Sis4Us

Well Tom. Will Wrap up a GREAT Month!!!! :happydance:

Just wanted to say Thanks to All our testers and GL :dust: In March!!!


----------



## MomOf3Girls

ERose ~ :hugs: I'm so sorry.

Hope ~ :hugs: to you too.

Galvan~ So sorry about the losses in your family. :hugs: I hope af stays away for you.

Moni ~ Sorry the witch found you too. Hopefully the blessing worked, and you'll get your bfp this month. :hugs:


----------



## Fezzle

I hope March is just as lucky!


----------



## GalvanBaby

No AF yet and temp is still up.I am making an appointment with my RE for tomorrow. I will post tomorrow what happens.


----------



## kfs1

Moni - I love that way of thinking - to pray for others. Prayers to you and your family. Would love to hear more about your trip.

Galvan - good luck at your appointment. Hope you get some good news!


----------



## moni77

thanks everyone. I'll look for the march thread...


----------



## GalvanBaby

Appointment is for thus evening at 6:30. Going for betas here and having results faxed to RE and emailed to me.


----------



## Sis4Us

Fx GalvanBaby!!!


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Welcome back *moni*! Can't wait to hear about your trip! Beautiful on the prayers and of course sending the same your way :flower: .

GL *Galvan*! :dust:


----------



## terripeachy

Best of luck Galvan! I hope you report back with GREAT news!!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Betas were 0.551. :cry: I have a 22mm cyst on my right ovary. He gave me a shot to kickstart AF. Next cycle will be more agressive with more meds.

On to the March thread.


----------



## Hopethisyear

Sorry Galvan :hugs:


----------



## Wish4another1

Super :hugs: galvan!!! I hope march is your month!!


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

I'm sorry *Galvan*, massive :hugs: .

Your chart has me wondering *Wish*, hmm...


----------



## MomOf3Girls

I'm so sorry Galvan. :hugs:


----------



## GalvanBaby

Thanks ladies. I have hope for next cycle. My RE said it is time for a more aggressive approach so I am praying this works. We only have 2 more IUI cycles before IVF.


----------



## Sis4Us

Big hugs Galvan sending U lots of :dust: for March!!!! ;)


----------



## Sis4Us

I'm SO So Glad I did the Februrary Thread it was a Blast to see ALL the BFPs!!!

U ladies Rock and I hope March brings u LOTS AND LOTS OF LUCKY CHARMS and BFPs!! 

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Hopethisyear

AF finally arrived today, ready to get this next cycle started!


----------



## Kira_star

We'll I can cross march off the list two as I was in hospital when I should have been going for my trigger shot and couldn't bd with hubby as I had a two night stay:growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Kira_star said:


> We'll I can cross march off the list two as I was in hospital when I should have been going for my trigger shot and couldn't bd with hubby as I had a two night stay:growlmad::growlmad:

I am so sorry. :nope::hugs:


----------



## 1234baby

Sorry to hear that Galvin, I hope next cycle will be the one!


----------

